# GTA V coming soon!! Finally :D



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

Have a look at this pic posted at Rockstars website-
*i.imgur.com/BsFnW.jpg


Need something be said more?

Source- #GTAV
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Some GTA V multiplayer concepts-*
Source



Spoiler



CLASSIC GTA CHARACTERS AVAILABLE IN MULTIPLAYER (junkpile)

While completing certain task during single player and multiplayer players will unlock classic characters to play as during multiplayer including.

male:
- Claude
- Tommy Vercetti
- Carl Johnson
- Niko Bellic
-Johnny Klebitz
-Luis Lopez
- Ken Rosenberg
- Maccer
- Kent Paul
- Packie McReary
- Little Jacob

female:
- Catalina
- Candy Suxxx
- Mercedes
- Elizabeta Torres
- Mallorie Bardas
- Kendl Johnson
-Lollipop girl

Selecting a gang

Once the player has worked on their character's appearance they will be prompted to Join 1 of the 5 major gangs of Los Santos which includes
Ballas
Grove Street Families
Los Santos Vagos
Russian Mafia
Italian Mafia
Selecting a gang will become important for features I will explain later.

Creating a group

Additionally you can create your own group within one of the 5 main gangs, from here you can create your own tag which you and your group members can spray across Los Santos to gain respect and notoriety.

Edit: Looks like rockstar has done this already with Crews

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/69/picture2zg.png

As well as the standard Death-match, Team death-match, Race and GTA race the game will include several new game modes with some being variations of old ones.

Free Roam

Free Roam will take various ideas from Red dead redemption with some refinements and new additions of its own.
The free roam this time will focus more on keeping the multiplayer experience as deep and immerse as single player by including several features and ideas including:

Making money 
Money and XP will now be separated as the money earned while playing through the various game modes featured in the multiplayer
will play a bigger role to the player this time around especially in free roam which leads on to the next feature.

Property purchase
Players will now be able to walk up several properties currently for sale and purchase them provided they have the money.
Properties will range in price depending on where they are situated and their size.
Once a property is bought players can use it as a unique spawning point with the added perk of certain properties containing various cars or weapons for players to pickup.
While it is advised to try different properties, players can only purchase one property at a time which means they should invest wisely on which place they want.

Clothes/Gun shops
Along with giving players new clothes after ranking up,
players can find a larger range of clothes exclusive to the various different clothes shops found in SA, however these clothes will not be available by just ranking up.
Aswell as a clothes stores, several gun shops would be available for players to get unique skins for their guns once they pick-up certain weapons that they have purchased skins for.

*grandtheftwiki.com/images/Binco-GTASA-logo.gif

Activities
Players will be able to play activities featured in the single player including
.Golf
.Pool
.Go karting
.Air hockey
.Poker
.Clay pigeon
.Head to head arcade games
.Getting drunk (Cosmic Gypsy )
.Robing stores and houses (Cosmic Gypsy)
and much more with their friends and enemies with the abillity to take bets which can earn players a healthy profit or a hole in their pocket.
To prevent players from interrupting a game, the participants will be immune to damage for the remainder of the activity.

Stunts
Much like the previous games before IV, players will generate money and xp for doing crazy stunt in free mode and races.
Players will also be able to do group stunts by ensuring several players pull off stunts within a close timescale and proximity from each other,
this can potentially double the money/xp everyone earns for a stunt provided everyone pulled off an impressive stunt successfully.

Gangwar
This is where selecting a gang becomes useful as players can attack rival gang territories (similar to RDR hideouts) alone or with other gang members to claim that area which earns them money and xp.
However players from rival gangs in the same free roam session have the chance to prevent players from stealing their territory,
which will earn them XP for defending their territory.
Each territory taken will go towards the bigger goal of making your gang the most feared in San Andreas as each of the gang's worldwide progress
will be recorded and shown in Rockstar's social club which includes the overall number of territories taken during free roam and the total amount of money earned from every single member from a gang.

Random events
During a number of in-game days, rare NPCs and events will randomly spawn almost anywhere on the map. A few examples of Rare NPCs include:

-San Andreas most wanted: While crusing around S.A, players may encounter one of S.A's 10 most dangerous and cunning criminals.
Players can earn a healthy reward if they manage to kill them, however they will usually be heavily armed as well as heavily protected.
Players will know when they have found one as a gold Icon will appear on the mini-map when they are in close vicinity.

-Bigfoot: Bigfoot returns from RDR however he is not so friendly this time as he will become violent to anyone in his vicinity.
Bigfoot will spawn very rarely and it could spawn almost anywhere apart from well populated areas,
to make things more difficult it will never appear on the mini-map so players will need to keep an eye out for the beast.


-Rare cars: From time to time certain NPCs will be spotted with rare cars, rare cars will be identified by unique paint jobs or modifications.
If you can find a way to take it off their hands and drive it safely to a garage you could earn yourself a nice sum of money.
However you will need to be cautious of other players, as they might want to steal the car for themselves or destroy it to just cause grief.

Weekly titles
While causing havoc through free roam players who have achieved certain things such as running the longest distance, earning the most money,
doing the most stunts or killing the most players/peds/police can earn them a place on the weekly hall of crime where their character's ugly mug will be displayed.
To keep things fair, players will be monitored by their weekly progression and not their overall stats. Some examples of titles could include:

Player1 is the Running man: Ran the furthest amount of miles that week.
Player2 is the Thrill seeker: Completed the most stunts and base jumps that week.
Player3 is a Homicidal maniac: Killed the most peds/players that week.
Player4 is a pig slaughterer: Killed the most police/survived the longest amount of time on 6 star wanted
Player5 is living the good life: Earned the most money that week.
Player6 is the man for the job: successfully completed the most online missions that week.


GTA DM/TDM

GTA DM/TDM is the counter part to normal DM/TDM similar to GTA Race and Race in terms of being hectic and more about fun than competitiveness.

Wastestreaks
With GTA TDM players would have access to a killstreak system which earns them various advantages depending on how much money they can accumulate without dying for example:
$300: Sprunk: Sprunk would give a small health boost aswell as allowing players to move faster.
$500: Drive by: computer controlled thugs can drive around the battle field and spray bullets everywhere.
$900: Jetpack: Gives the player the abillity to use a jetpack for a short duration.

*archer.gamebanana.com/img/ss/srends/thm_38024.jpg

Game events

While fighting, all players may find that they will have to fight under certain conditions which could be good and bad for them. Some examples include:

The jig is up: Every player will randomly earn a 4 star wanted level meaning they have to fight off the police aswell as the opposition.
However if players still manage to get kills they will earn 1.4 times the amount of xp/money they would normally earn.

Road rage: While Road rage is activated players will earn more money by achieving kills with a car.

The party's over here: A Glowing area will appear somewhere around the battlefield in which players can earn double money if they attain kills while standing in the area.

Hitman: Players may receive a text from a client to take out a particular player, Once the message has been received, the player will have a short time to not only kill their target but also take a photo of the corpse to send back to the client which will leave them extremely vulnerable to other players. Players that have enough skill and patience to complete this event will find they will be rewarded handsomely with extra money or in rare cases wastestreak favours.

Welcome to Vinewood: Once this event is activated players will receive up to triple money for being stylish while in battle this includes making explosive kills, attaining several head shots, killing players while in high speed vehicles, pulling off stunts without being killed and maintaining a streak.

As well as kill streaks GTA TDM would also allow players to interact with things they couldn't in normal TDM which could include:
-Hot dog stands (Alternative method of gaining health depending if the vendor is alive).

Triathlon

A painfully obvious game mode absent from TBOGT multi-player, Triathlon would work as another variation of Race as players Go through a range of vehicles end nvironments to reach the finishline.
Some examples of vehicles and actions that could be present through the various triathlon courses include:
Parachuting: Similar to the start of TBOGT races.
Cars: No explanation needed.
Mountain bikes: Could be interesting in a Mount Chiliad race to the finish.
Quad bikes: Could work well during a desert/off road courses.
Go karts: They may not be fast but who doesn't love Go karts biggrin.gif.
Aswell as preset vehicle options, players would be able to customise what vehicles would be used at certain checkpoints or if they felt lucky have a random set of vehicles chosen for them.

Renegade pilot (ubergoon1912)

Similar to lone wolf one player is chosen as the renegade pilot, his goal is to fly through checkpoints littered across the sky while the other players give chase in an attempt to shoot the renegade pilot down. Once the renegade has been killed, the player who managed to stop the renegade will become the new renegade pilot. As well as going past checkpoints the renegade will also gain extra money from shooting down opposing jets.

Catch the train

Two opposing teams both start off near the Los Santos train station, each player is equipped with a baseball bat and their own motorbike as they will have to follow the a train to a certain point on the map .
Players need to keep up with the train to reah a VIP currently traveling on the train who is worth a nice bounty for the team that can successfully kill them once they get off the train,
however the VIP has large amount of protection escorting them off the train to their destination which means it could take a while to successfully kill them.

Teams can ensure that they reach the VIP first by constantly killing the opposing team during the journey to keep them behind.
When players are killed they have to wait for 5-10 seconds then they spawn with a bike close to the front runner of their team.
Weapons will be scattered along the train track to ensure teams have enough weapons to take out the opposition as well as the VIP.
To prevent players from memorizing the route, the train will take multiple routes, also the VIP will sometimes get off at different stops.

Team hitman

Think of this like GTA's take on where's Wally/Waldo, both teams will be shown pictures of of 5 potential targets and the general area that they were last seen. Once players have been shown the targets its their goal to scan the area to kill as many of the 5 targets as possible however the targets will not be displayed on the map just the general area of their location will be displayed. As always players can kill each other for cash but they will need to kill targets to gain points.

Cops V/s Crooks

Cops and crooks is back with a few new features and variations such as:
SWAT v Crooks: Crooks have a harder time trying to escape as they are being chased by stronger more well equipped opponents while trying to get to their destination.
However If they do manage to escape the Money and XP earned is much higher than regular Cops V Crooks.
Cops v Crook: Inspired by the unofficial game mode busted on IV, one crook will need to escape up to 15 cops.
The difference here is neither the cops or crook will have any weapons meaning the cops will need to either destroy or trap the crooks car to win.
The Crook also can't change cars as their current car contains the money that the player will earn if they successfully escape.

Scraper defence

*slacktory.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/GTA-V-Trailer-Mile-High-Club.jpg

It seems like you have moved up in the world but as we all know with more money comes more problems which comes in the form of a rival gang trying to destroy your business. Two teams will each have control of territory where their business operates. it is both teams job to defend the area where their business operates aswell as trying to destroy the other teams this is where a bit of strategy will be needed as players will have a range of decisions to make such as choosing a role in the team which includes:
Defender: protects the business by anymeans possible which includes killing members from the rival gang protecting builders while they repair buildings and resources and supporting computer controlled members who stay to defend. Player will have access to several rooftops in their teritory which can be used as sniping spots
Attacker: destroys the other teams business by any means possible including shooting buildings/throwing explosives at buildings, destroying resources and killing builders and rival gang members.
Provider: does a range of side tasks to increase the businesses funds such as stealing vehicles for parts for extra money or to give to members to help them get to the rival businesses terioty faster. Providers may also chose to give a small percentage of the money they earn during kills towards the businesses fund and they will get double the amount of money they gave to the business if their team wins.

Aswell as this each team will have a budget which can be spent on a range of things such as
.Extra members to attack the rival business or defend yours.
.Extra builders to repair damaged buildings and resources.
.Upgraded Gun vans to better equip your team mates aswell as player controlled members (There will be 5 levels of upgrades).

Teams will need to make sure they use their budgets wisely depending if they want to focus more on defending or attacking the other team.
Once the timer runs out the team with the least damaged buildings and resources wins, however if someone manages to plant a bomb on the rival team's main building and eventually detonate it the game will automatically be over.



Mob Rule (vincentmillidge)

The city falls into anarchy with pedestrians lynching and looting, marauding gangs either protecting property/areas or taking property/areas whilst cops, swat and eventually the home guard try to quell the masses with players getting a choice between becoming
.Emergency law men
.Vigilantes
or joining the rampaging masses

Multiplayer Missions

Players will have access to a playlist of various missions that them and their friends can play through to earn money. Some examples of missions that can be found here include.

All hands on Deck II
This mission is a throwback to the mission a mission on Vice city similar to what IV did with Bomb Da Base II.
Players start off by driving to the dock in which they have to help a drug lord escape San Andreas on a ship.
Players will need to work together and hold of the opposition and keep the drug lord and the boat safe,
however this will be difficult as there are several entrances and openings in which enemies can reach him from.

The answers out there

A group of 4 players need to travel to area 69 and infiltrate the base to steal whatever is being hidden there.
Players can utilize group stealth to attract less attention,
or go in guns glazing at the cost of much tighter security which includes sealed off areas and heavily armored guards.
The team will need to hurry once they are in the base as the whole area will eventually be sealed off once the time limit is finished.
Once the team has acquired the the technology they will need to drive to the drop off point while trying to shake off a 5 star wanted level.

To be continued......

More game modes coming soon....



Lobby improvements

There are a few features that can improve the experience for both the host and the players while waiting for a game to start including:

Lobby communication

We really need a way to communicate to players in our lobby for crowd control.
I don't know about you but i'm tired of impatient players either kicking or leaving a lobby because they don't understand that you want more people to join.
Either give us chat options or a way to display how many players you want to join before starting a game e.g Host would like 8+ people.

Lobby rooms

While playing Duke Nukem forever's multiplayer I was kind of inspired by the idea they had to give players their own customized living space Shown here.
However I think the idea could be expanded on in GTA by making the host's Living area a player lobby for people to play around in
while waiting for a game to start. While ranking up more items would become available to customize our areas
aswell as increasing the size of our areas for example rank 1 players would have a cramped apartment for people to wait in,
whereas a rank 100 would have a Tommy Vercetti/Tony Montana style Lobby room to show off.



Ranks and rewards

More Ranks
One problem with IVs multiplayer was the small amount of Ranks only going from 1-10 which meant it too long to rank up from 1 level to the next.
For GTAV the ranking should go up to 1-50, 1-69 (if we are being silly) or possibly 1-100.
As an insentive to get us to level up we need more rewards which leads nicely into the next point.

More Rewards
The bonus of getting more clothes in IV was nice but it could be vastly expanded on such as:
.Watches
.Chains
.Belts

Along with giving us more variation of the clothes themselves like:
.Hobo clothes
.Expensive suits
.Ridiculous costumes like a gimp suit, a cluck'n bell costume
And to top it off a Crown/Tiara and cape for Rank 100 players. Some other examples of rewards could include weapon skins, Titles similar to RDR and items for a player's lobby room mentioned above.


The Phone

The phone could also have more importance to the player during the multiplayer as it could include some features from the single player as well as brand new ones including:

Text
Texting will work as in game chat for players without mics. Players will be able to send messages to a single player or every player in their game session.

Camera
Players will be able to store a certain amount of pictures that they have taken both in single player and multiplayer on their phone.
Aswell as taking pictures, players will also be able to send pictures to their in game friends or players in the same game session as them.

Making phone calls
During free roam players will now have to ability to call for various services including 911, players will be able to use this to their advantage or other player's dismay.

GTA TV

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/193/mlaagtaiv20110924101826.jpg
Similar to UnchartedTV players that submit montages or funny clips to youtube may be chosen to have their video shown on GTA TV, GTA TV can be shown both in single player on TVs or electronic bilboards (provided the player is connected to the internet) and in multiplayer via lobby rooms mentioned earlier. Additionally if a player achieves an impressive feat online such as beating a world record of surviving a 6 star wanted level the longest a news flash might appear showing the players name and what trouble they have been causing for example Player123: has been on the longest gunfight with the police in Los Santos history at XHours and X minutes.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Posted by 101gamer-*

*GTA V information leak-*


Source

The info was posted on a Gamespot forum thread by a friend of the ex-employee. The post (below) has since been removed but a Google cache of it still exist

of it still exist.



Spoiler



Hello!

I am a friend of someone who recently got sacked from RockStar North for general misconduct. Because one contract to RockStar covered everything, including secrecy, and his contractual obligaton was now removed, he was legally allowed to spill the beans on Rockstar’s upcoming GTA V. And he is making damn sure everyone knows about it.

Here is the info you really want:

1. The protagonist will be one character, and one character alone. His name is (as some rumours said) Albert De Silva. He’s a half hispanic man who was once part of a crime family in Vice City. He decided to settle down and have kids in Los Santos. He has one son called Kevin De Silva who is your stereotypical CoD player. He’s lazy, useless and shouts racial abuse online and is really into FPS games. Kevin does admire his Dad though.

2. Multiplayer will hold 32 people on the Xbox and PS3. I wasn’t told how many were able to be on the PC. Just like in RDR, players will be able to form Gangs. These gangs are not ranked through XP anymore, but via Reputation. Instead of gang hideouts, you can do jobs that range from robbing a launderette to breaking into a military base and stealing state-of-the-art weaponary. The Gang leader has much more control over his or her gang by being able to rank members of their gang and setting more specific objectives to specific members of their gang. Gangs can have their own terratory but this only applies to areas inside the city of Los Santos.

3. The map is about 5x as large as the GTA IV map and the City of Los Santos takes up just under half of this area (so it’s a bit bigger than 2 GTA IV Liberty Cities).

The map is (like most GTAs) seperated into three different sections. 4. Planes are flyable, they range from World War 2 fighter planes to Private Jets.

5. Cars and guns are customisable to an extent, for example, you can cusomise a gun to have a supressor on it and you can install nitrous into cars.

Here’s some stuff you might like:

1. The protagonist is the “rich guy” from the GTA V debut trailer. You get to learn more about this man in the second when he talks about his troubles. You only see the protagonist twice in the trailer. First time is the side of his face and second time is when he is driving a Deceptor (Audi R8). The people robbing the jewellery store are just with the protagonist. He is driving the van ready to get away.

2. Gunfights are more realistic. When you are shooting a gun out of a window of a car, depending on how fast it’s going you will have troubles aiming due to shaking cameras.

3. The game is due in May 2013. A more specific date has not been decided because the game is still needing 6 months to be fully developed. They will have a playable demo at E3.

4. Police chases are now way more than either running or driving. Depending on how wanted you are, police may bring out riot shields and flash bangs. 5. When someone reaches 4 star wanted level, there will be a radio warning on some stations.

6. Radio stations now do traffic reports that are actually correct. So if you don’t know what route to take, you can check the traffic reports on your phone or the radio. 7. The in-game TV now has many more channels

8. [Editor's note: the following point contains spoilers for RDR and L.A Noire] The protagonist DOES NOT die unlike in the last two Rockstar games.

9. The underworld actually has a working economy that you can contribute too by buying and selling drugs, weapons and illegal cars in single player.

10. The protagonist can take drugs which will have some effects. But smoking weed on the streetwalk will lead to getting a one star wanted level.

11. Police cars will go after you if you’re obviousely breaking the speed limit. Having high speed crashes will also damage your health.

Wanted levels:

1 star – police follow you on foot and try to make an arrest. No sirens, no car chases (unless you are speeding).

2 star – police will still attempt to make an arrest. If a weapon is drawn then the police will begin opening fire. Police will use stun guns if a weapon is not drawn.

3 star – Chases begin and the police don’t care how they stop you, they just want to do it.

4 star – road traps, radio stations and much more hostile police.Even when you have evaded them, they will still search for 24 in-game hours for someone matching your description.

5 star – shoot to kill, arrest only if it’s made very possible. Even when you have evaded them, they will still search for 48 in-game hours for someone matching your description. Few missions become unavailable if you are wanted.

6 star – military vehicles come after you. Even when you have evaded them, they will still search for 72 in-game hours for someone matching your description. Some missions become unavailable if you are wanted.

The details are very comprehensive to be ignored but since this information is not yet confirmed (and probably never will be, unless Rockstar does what Activision did with Modern Warfare 3), take this with a pinch of pixels.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Latest Screenshots- *


Spoiler



1) July 13, 2012


s18000rpm said:


> *i.imgur.com/HUuHx.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/Ztcib.jpg






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NEW TRAILER​*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2011)

Wish 2nd of Nov come soon!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2011)

This was my reaction:


Spoiler



[IMG]*i.imgur.com/FhfHc.jpg[/IMG]


I'm going with Las Vegas here. What about you guys?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2011)

Now thats what I call news! Awesome!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

This has really got my heart racing. Cant wait till the game releases


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Just get the lead from Softpedia. Good to see its already posted. So a GTA series discussion soon? Or its already here?


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 25, 2011)

Its already here.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 26, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Its already here.



What??


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

The GTA discussion thread, I think.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2011)

My only wish is that.. this will have a better PC port.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

My only wish is that.. this better not be a port.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 26, 2011)

^Your wish can hardly be fulfilled unfortunately.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

The countdown has begun 
See this- Grand Theft Auto V. Trailer. 11/02/11. | Rockstar Games


----------



## Alok (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh well i hope this 'll be better port than iv.

( i have to finish gta iv on ps3 game parlour with "pixelated s*** TV" *coz i can't run it on my pc more than a hour.*)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2011)

ico said:


> My only wish is that.. this better not be a port.



Unless if there is miracle worker around, That is quite not possible. Sad


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 26, 2011)

GTA 4 was so freaking awesome. xD  Oh my god, I am so exited. Batman, Battlefield, Call of Duty, and now GTA 5! 2011 ftw!


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Unless if there is miracle worker around, That is quite not possible. Sad




Yeah, Sad but True.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> GTA 4 was so freaking awesome. xD  Oh my god, I am so exited. Batman, Battlefield, Call of Duty, and now GTA 5! 2011 ftw!



Not to dissapoint you but I just dont think Rockstar is going to release the game this year


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 27, 2011)

GTA 4 rocked, and I expect the same with GTA 5.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where do you guys think the gameworld be based on??


----------



## sygeek (Oct 27, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Where do you guys think the gameworld be based on??


Definitely Las Vegas.


----------



## Alok (Oct 27, 2011)

^ means it'll feature real names ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2011)

good news indeed
And i guess this will be better than GTA 4 in therm of optimization


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Definitely Las Vegas.



I too hope. Looks like it will be very interesting 

And hope its properly optimised


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Guys... This probably is GTA V Map! *(No Source)*

Warning.. Size 2.78 MB


Spoiler



*img824.imageshack.us/img824/5571/wallpaper266114.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 28, 2011)

That is San Andreas map


----------



## sygeek (Oct 28, 2011)

^ lol, yeah.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2011)

That's San Andreas map with SRT mod./ GPS map mod.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2011)

Or, maybe the city is same as that was in GTA San Andreas!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Or, maybe the city is same as that was in GTA San Andreas!



You haven't played GTA SA enough.
that map is a map mod . Lol 
3-4 year old mod.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Or, maybe the city is same as that was in GTA San Andreas!



No way. The game is either going to be in the fictional  Las venturas (Las Vegas). Or may be in Washington D.C.

What ever the city they are making the game about. I wish it has country sides.  What I really liked in San Andreas are the country sides.


----------



## Alok (Oct 29, 2011)

^He he Palomina Creek

One thing they are missing in every gta game that character is  unable to climb ladders . May be this time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2011)

GTA 4 had that feature- Ladder climbing


----------



## Alok (Oct 29, 2011)

^well i'm playing it and also every ladder it saw tried but i can't. 

Does it require any special key press??

And i'm playing on pc.

*Ok i found on Google*

IT Is "F" : vehicle key

*Actually i was trying in Assassins Creed 2 way. Go ahead and climb*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^He he Palomina Creek
> 
> One thing they are missing in every gta game that character is  unable to climb ladders . May be this time.



I liked Bone County. Also Mount Chiliad, Angel Pine were very good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Those small villages were the best places to complete Ambulance and Firefighter challenges.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to tune in the country radio stations when driving in countryside 
remembering good old days


----------



## Alok (Oct 29, 2011)

And that restricted area 51 in bone country


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope we can fly planes in GTA 5. and also have a rural landscape as in San Andreas. Simply loved San Andreas 


Used to spend hours just driving around the highways listening to radios. The adverts ins "User Track Player"(when we gave no songs) some times were very interesting


----------



## ashintomson (Oct 31, 2011)

some details leaked....... (rumors) 

Grand Theft Auto V Details Leaked?

GTA returns to san andreas ??.... O'som if this news is true ....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 31, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> some details leaked....... (rumors)
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V Details Leaked?
> 
> GTA returns to san andreas ??.... O'som if this news is true ....



That 2nd post in 4chan has a major major spoiler about RDR. Skip it if you haven't played the game and are in the plans of playing it.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 31, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> some details leaked....... (rumors)
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V Details Leaked?
> 
> GTA returns to san andreas ??.... O'som if this news is true ....


Whoever wrote this is either a troll or a complete dickhead.

Edit: I'm referring to the 4chan post.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> GTA returns to san andreas ??.... O'som if this news is true ....



That could explain the map I shared!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2011)

^ no, it doesn't. Its still a 3-5 year old map mod. 
Btw, if they make sa again, it'd be really really huge. Imagine each city the size of liberty city (GTA 4) :O.  Then the country side :O :O 

I want San Fierro  
Loved it the most in GTA SA.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2011)

Throw me in some country sides.. and I am done. Seriously. Will never ask more.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

*GTA V Trailer is NOW LIVE!*
Watch at: rockstargames.com
(you can even download it from the player or from below)

*Trailer Download direct links*

High Definition (1280 x 720)
*videos.rockstargames.com/streams/V-en_us-trailer1-mp4-1280.mp4

Standard Definition (640 x 360)
*videos.rockstargames.com/streams/V-en_us-trailer1-mp4-640.mp4​


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2011)

This is great 
Watching it now. Slow net connection just keeps streaming


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2011)

Los Santos it is.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah.. San Andreas! Being saying this from the beginning!


----------



## sygeek (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are the details filtered from the trailer.


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 2, 2011)

See Here 
[YOUTUBE]htrpmCxuJac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

Graphics looks very realistic...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 2, 2011)

Its loooks awesome hureyy


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2011)

time to upgrade GPUs


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2011)

GTA V Screenshots & Media | GTAV.NET


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

Gta V release date

Not Sure though...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 2, 2011)

Just saw the trailer. Looks like we play an old hog this time. 

Let me finish GTA iv though


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow... A complete ONE year wait.  Hooray.... 



Spoiler



I have a good time to complete GTA SA as well as Vice City now!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Gta V release date
> 
> Not Sure though...



Rock star never announce a PC title/release date before console. 6 months is minimum waiting period after console release. 
Freaking cock star:/


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 3, 2011)

> IGN digs into the GTA V debut trailer and find all the awesome secrets and hints for you in this IGN Rewind Theater.
> Get more GTA V info at IGN:




[YOUTUBE]h7oXcFVz2YE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2011)

There is vinewood in trailer . Its los santos .

I'll go to Ganton.

anyone noticed trailer "likes" . Its increasing everytime i hit refresh.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope there is that fighter jet in this


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 3, 2011)

THe trailer is awesome. And I am pretty sure that Los Santos and even San Fierro *type* cities are present. And I think the wish of vamsi_krishna of a country side has been granted.

Oh well my ailing 9500Gt probably would have to be upgraded before playing this.


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Los Santos is sure. Don't you see "Vinewood".

Here it is                    *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c7/Vinewood_sign_GTA_V.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

^ He is stating the possibility of the game having multiple cities.

We can't completely rule that argument out. Because, at the beginning of the trailer there is this wind mill farm.. which is actually located in the highway between which connects Los Angeles and San Francisco. So, Chances are there that the game will have San Fierro.


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmm well at 1:05 there is san andreas on cop's car. So there will be Fiero and Vegas(venturus) also , i think.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2011)

It does looks like a worthy successor but I just hope that it would be nicely optimized for PC this time.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2011)

No CJ here


----------



## sygeek (Nov 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> No CJ here


Well, there is a black guy in some scenes, he may as well be cj. 

Tommy vercetti seems like the protagonist of GTA V and CJ may also be playable through the new rumored multiple playable characters feature.

_This is just an assumption_


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> No CJ here



Probably will make a guest appearance like Claude in GTA:San Andreas.

I can hope.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Probably will make a guest appearance like Claude in GTA:San Andreas.
> 
> I can hope.



Claude who?


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 3, 2011)

graphics look good in trailer i hope they dont mess this time


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Claude who?



*Claude*


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2011)

I think only Los Santos will be in main game . Where other cities will be released as dlc or expansions to make out whole san andreas.

*Also i'm waiting for another great Title Music.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ He is stating the possibility of the game having multiple cities.
> 
> We can't completely rule that argument out. Because, at the beginning of the trailer there is this wind mill farm.. which is actually located in the highway between which connects Los Angeles and San Francisco. So, Chances are there that the game will have San Fierro.


Yes. That would be great 
I think it will be very much included


sygeek said:


> Well, there is a black guy in some scenes, he may as well be cj.
> 
> Tommy vercetti seems like the protagonist of GTA V and CJ may also be playable through the new rumored multiple playable characters feature.
> 
> _This is just an assumption_


Would be very interesting 


Kola2842 said:


> I think only Los Santos will be in main game . Where other cities will be released as dlc or expansions to make out whole san andreas.
> 
> *Also i'm waiting for another great Title Music.*


If cities are DLC then Rockstar are digging their own grave 


Absolutely love the trailer


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2011)

No San Fierro and Las Venturas


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2011)

This trailer made me to install GTA 4 again. 

Will be playing this game for couple of hours today.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2011)

BTW,GTA V doesn't look like its in the modern "zamaanaa".


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> BTW,GTA V doesn't look like its in the modern "zamaanaa".



same feelings here

but still I'll love to try this one too


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2011)

The Coolest Things We Spotted in the GTA V Trailer
according to koptaku, its set in present time.

recession! 


I hope R* bring back the "funny" side of GTA back in GTA5.
all those funny dialogues OF peds, npc, CJ...were really funny, made me play GTA SA ~4-5 times


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep San Andreas was most enjoying before gta4. I still play it and make mods. Gta V will be worthy successor and great hit.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Quite a leak, this:-

Rumor: Exclusive GTA 5 Info Leaked by Rogue Games Journalist




> 1: The game world is absolutely massive and will push both xbox and PS3 to the very limit in terms of what it has accomplished. Yes, the main city is simply Los Santos however is it AT LEAST 4 times bigger than Liberty City in GTA 4 and that is just Los Santos. The surrounding country side, beaches, etc are massive. For instance, we saw the main character ( an African/American, early 30's) travel by car from the center of Los Santos into the wildnerness and it took over 15 minutes. The views were incredible from farmhouses with cattle, huge wind farms, an oil refinery which appeared to be living and breathing with nearly 100 NPCs working on machinery, operating vehicles, lifting and loaded, etc, unlike the gas works in GTA 4 which seemed to only house a few NPC at a time. The forests are more beautiful than those in RDR and featured people camping, young NPC drinking and dancing around campfires, people riding dirt bikes and jumping over logs, streams, etc. The water effects, forna, plants, trees all looked beautiful.
> 
> 2: The shooting mechanics have been greatly improved with animations for diving, climbing, rolling and crawling all added for better realism. The re-loading animations for new ammo also look cooler, less static.
> 
> ...




Also if anybody's looking for GTA-V wallpapers, get them here:-

GTA V Wallpapers in HD


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2011)

^ Got a mental orgasm just imagining the things listed above. X_x

But is the dating stuff really gone? :S Kinda liked that part xDD


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2011)

I always liked skill upgrading thing in gta sa. Was missing in gta 4.
Car upgrading , gyms , were also in gta sa.
It really will be a big and worthy successor.

Nice find skud

If these are not just rumors.....


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Guess not, its been in GTA forums too as per reports.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 5, 2011)

Whats new in multiplayer mode of the game ?


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2011)

^wait for announce or  leak


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2011)

So much rumours.

Tonight I will not have a good night sleep.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, not coming very soon it seems:-

*GTA 5 release in 2012 isn’t for sure*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2011)

Take your time R* , just make sure that you give was another awesome GTA game.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Unlike LA Noire PC edition... 


But I really doubt they will tweak it enough for PC. They have made so much empty promises for LA Noire. Hugely disappointed.


OK we still have Max Payne 3.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2011)

GTA V Details in new issue of Official PlayStation Magazine
"Hitting stores on November 29, issue 65 will also feature a rundown of all the juicy Grand Theft Auto V details..."

PS3 News: Kojima talks MGS 5, Rising in new OPM - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

 Xbox World Magazine, "You'll see a lot on GTA in our December issue. Sorry you have to wait."
Xbox World (@XboxWorldMag) on Twitter


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

Thats good and bad. Both. Good that its out. Bad that PC gamers would probably have to wait a long time for it


----------



## quan chi (Dec 1, 2011)

sorry i am a bit late to the gta iv part but played first few hrs and i must say the game has something to suck you in.Such kind of details are rarely found in any games.
for eg if you dont turn off the radio and get out of your car it dosent stops.instead you can still hear it(muffled).The way niko climb down the stairs,The design Inside the limo and car handling 
moreover if you put independence fm the rj there says something like this (not exactly but quite near) "Independence fm where sitting in a dark room you can enjoy the music you have stolen from the internet"
Cant comment anything more as i havent finished it yet.


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2011)

^yep . Gta4 was a big leap. Want same from gta v.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 1, 2011)

infact liberty city is a big deja vu for those who have completed gta 3.you can actually recognize places from the first game.Though the city has developed with time.


----------



## Alok (Dec 3, 2011)

*media.gtanet.com/gta-5/images/news/gta-v-ned-luke-protagonist.jpg                                                                     .


----------



## Alok (Feb 26, 2012)

Producer says ,
"Less Action and Excitement, insane mini game and character development"
read here:
Not Necessarily News: Grand Theft Auto V producer says game will have ?less action and excitement, more inane minigames? | RobotGeek - Video Game News, Reviews, Opinions, and Everything Else


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2012)

GTA : The Sims edition?


----------



## Alok (Feb 26, 2012)

^^looks like. I hope they 'll not spoil it.

And it will have what we expect from a gta.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

Dont think it is very likely to happen. If it happens, if after such a great story in GTA IV this game has a lesser / dissappinting storyline? The GTA series actually might end up in serious jeopardy. 
But the trailer felt quite very exciting


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

With every game a developer makes a milestone for himself which he have to cross with every new game to be loved by gamers. I think this is not possible everytime.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 27, 2012)

Err..that clearly sounds like sarcasm, I mean bowel system, sperm count. I literally cracked up at that moment.

The author's a troll and the article's fake.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

I am not being sarcastic I am telling you the facts. Also I am not a fan of gta series.



sygeek said:


> The author's a troll and the article's fake.



Yes I am. Ban me.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I am not being sarcastic I am telling you the facts. Also I am not a fan of gta series.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am. Ban me.


lol?

I'm referring to the link posted above, don't get offended


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

sygeek said:


> lol?
> 
> I'm referring to the link posted above, don't get offended



Oh sorry for my last post. I got confused. I thought you were referring to me.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2012)

Found it in some other forum.
Maybe be true.




Spoiler



1: The game world is absolutely massive and will push both xbox and PS3 to the very limit in terms of what it has accomplished. Yes, the main city is simply Los Santos however is it AT LEAST 4 times bigger than Liberty City in GTA 4 and that is just Los Santos. The surrounding country side, beaches, etc are massive. For instance, we saw the main character ( an African/American, early 30's) travel by car from the center of Los Santos into the wildnerness and it took over 15 minutes. The views were incredible from farmhouses with cattle, huge wind farms, an oil refinery which appeared to be living and breathing with nearly 100 NPCs working on machinery, operating vehicles, lifting and loaded, etc, unlike the gas works in GTA 4 which seemed to only house a few NPC at a time. The forests are more beautiful than those in RDR and featured people camping, young NPC drinking and dancing around campfires, people riding dirt bikes and jumping over logs, streams, etc. The water effects, forna, plants, trees all looked beautiful. 

2: The shooting mechanics have been greatly improved with animations for diving, climbing, rolling and crawling all added for better realism. The re-loading animations for new ammo also look cooler, less static. 

3: There is much more climbable elements in the world such as ladders, overhand climbing, etc. 

4: There are animals in the game from dogs to cattle but at this time it is not confirmed if you will be able to harm the animals. Rockstar were able to get away with it in RDR as it was a true depiction of the world in which the game was set. Allowing dogs/cattle to die in a game sent in current times may cause headaches with PETA. Its unclear if Rockstar were joking here. 

5: There are planes to pilot and they can be crashed into buildings if you choose to do so....

6: Rockstar have included many, many more interior locations such as a shopping mall, college campus, police station, a huge hospital and there is also a vast underground sewer network which one mission later in the game involves a jet ski chase that culminates in a Fugitive-esque waterfall jump ( there are nods to the ridiculous but awesome Ballad Of Gay Tony missions)

7: The city is full of NPCs jogging, weight-lifting, hitting on women, being chased on foot by cops, shopping, washing cars, fixing fences, moving home, filling up their cars, etc. 

REAL JUICY INFO:

1: Cars can be upgraded/repaired and it has been considered to have a car have fuel forcing the player to fill her up. 

2: The dating aspect of the game is gone. You still have a cell-phone but only people you will meet in the game will call you to ask you to do a mission or to ask you to do something else before the mission.

3: Weapons include the usual arsenal you'd aspect but the flamethrowers, remote mines, laxer trip mines and claymores are included. It is possible now to pick up random objects in a street/buidling to use as a weapon. There is also a museam where it is possible to steal old age swords, axes, etc.

4: it is possible to rupture a fuel line and if you shot at the trail of gasoline it will lead straight back to the car blowing it up. 

5: mini games such as bowling, darts, etc have all gone. You can play basketball, weight train, arm wrestle, gamble and cage fight, enter triatholons, water races, cannoing, ab-saling, rock climbing, base jumping, ski diving. More to be confirmed. 

6: Character customisation is back but only in terms of clothing, body weight, etc. The player you start off which, much like CJ, can't be altered by race, age, height, etc. 

7: Rockstar said burglary missions may return but only as part of missions and not on neigbourhood houses. 

8: No children NPC at all. Ever. 

9: There is now an ability to grab people and use as sheilds or in "hostage" situations. 

10: The cops are much, much, much more realistic. If you kill somebody when you know there are no cops around you will not run the risk of a one star as often as you would in GTA4. The cops will use smoke and tear gas, dogs, riot gear and rams to knock down the doors of buildings you are hiding in. 

11: You can enter some buildings and lock doors, push objects in the way to barricade. 

12: You become better at things as the game progresses. If you only ride motorbikes then you will increase your skills, same as individual weapons. 

13: Certain weapons can be customisable and some even home-made. 

14: One mission involves breaking out a very familiar GTA icon from a previous game...

15: Torrential rain fall and sunshine and even tremors will appear in the game


.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2012)

Hell yeah! This is awesome 
I think GTA series will reach a whole new level of greatness


----------



## Alok (Mar 1, 2012)

^it 'll be big. Only bad feeling about optimization.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 1, 2012)

All these rumors are fake guys, don't fall for it. And this one is clearly sarcasm. Whatever happened to common sense.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2012)

^^Hope its not fake..I want tremors in the game.


----------



## Renny (Mar 7, 2012)

Off-topic - Guys, which is the cheapest available joystick which works without any issues with GTA IV?


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2012)

^^emulate generic usb controller (250 inr) with xbox360 emulator.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 7, 2012)

Gta v is also on pre-order on amazon.com


----------



## Renny (Mar 7, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^emulate generic usb controller (250 inr) with xbox360 emulator.



Could you elaborate buddy?

You mean with a controller like this?
Flipkart.com: Enter E-GPV Gamepad: Gamepad

Would this controller work perfectly with GTA IV?


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Could you elaborate buddy?
> 
> You mean with a controller like this?
> Flipkart.com: Enter E-GPV Gamepad: Gamepad
> ...



yes . I have same one. Just connect it to your pc. Then download the file from below link

*rapidshare.com/#!download|312tl4|3...ar|144|R~1B7A86047B22FBDE9DD66A193439BCFA|0|0

a .rar file. Extract it to gta iv directory and start game.


----------



## Renny (Mar 8, 2012)

^Thanks!, will order the same.


----------



## Sakar (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope i had a better PC


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

*Some GTA V multiplayer concepts-*
Source



> CLASSIC GTA CHARACTERS AVAILABLE IN MULTIPLAYER (junkpile)
> 
> While completing certain task during single player and multiplayer players will unlock classic characters to play as during multiplayer including.
> 
> ...





Besides this have seen news of Rockstar giving loads of info in E3 2012. That however looks suspicious.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow. Thanks techfreak for the share. Too much info in single post.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 6, 2012)

Not A PC version But Still GTA V  For 59.99 PS3 and 360 ie 3K


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

The first post is updated 



Ayuclack said:


> Not A PC version But Still GTA V  For 59.99 PS3 and 360 ie 3K



Yes. Even GTA IV had a late PC version(which was a crap console port)



			
				 gameranand said:
			
		

> Wow. Thanks techfreak for the share. Too much info in single post.


  This will hopefully be a better optimised PC game then GTA IV 
Hopes are high.


----------



## Somil (Apr 6, 2012)

Watch This Analysis Trailers For Best game info 

[YOUTUBE]eeLsnbIaZ60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The first post is updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really that its better than previous one in optimisation.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 7, 2012)

Its will be featuring awesome cars


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

According to this release date is 

October 2012

Rumor: Grand Theft Auto 5 Release Date Revealed on Resume


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 11, 2012)

Alex O’Dwyer, a character animator at Rockstar Games, has supposedly slipped the release date for Grand Theft Auto V.

According to his CV, which has since been removed, the anticipated open-world title was listed for an October 2012 release. O’Dwyer’s LinkedIN profile reflected the same as well, however he seems to have removed the part.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2012)

It seems the next GTA game might have a release date. Although the speculation is too wild and I will not consider it much. But hey atleast some idea 
Opinion: Grand Theft Auto V Will Launch On October 9th | Video Games Release Dates, News, Reviews
although most other reports a late winter launch


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2012)

^yeah , it may be, waiting for some official confirmation.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah lets wait for some official confirmation. If nothing comes then they will reveal info in E3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup. I too donot think they will reveal before E3. Also I am costantly thinking that this time around they develop a proper PC version rather than a dirty Xbox 360 port. Would also like to see some connection with the older GTA games.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

5-6 june i guess.

I hope CJ will be there.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The first post is updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was good for 500/-


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah now where is my quad core 7970 GPU lying around ? and did i forget to pick up the 16 gb ddr3 2.1ghz ram from the floor...??? ohh... wait THE FRIGGIN I7 DAMN I LEFT IT IN WATER.... no problem i have plenty of those lying around .....


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Sorry if its already shared here
Feature: GTA 5: How it could change the way online gaming works forever - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## kapilove77 (May 24, 2012)

^^ It's a different game!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2012)

abhidev said:


> checkout the gameplay guys...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pKgDjUG8vs8[/YOUTUBE]




You should have read the comments...atleast the first one.
It was a PS3 exclusive prototype 'Eight Days', cancelled by Sony.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 24, 2012)

Totally Agree....it Doesn't even matches the trailer and this video is from around early 2011....


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You should have read the comments...atleast the first one.
> It was a PS3 exclusive prototype 'Eight Days', cancelled by Sony.



oh i missed that


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ It's a different game!



what do you mean


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2012)

abhidev said:


> oh i missed that



happens 



serpent16 said:


> what do you mean



He meant that the game in the video is not GTA 5.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> what do you mean




as they said above.. the footage is from a cancelled game made exclusively for sony PS3


----------



## malay24 (May 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Err. i meant the link i gave is for GTA 5 only


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

GTA V Release Date Revealed? | X360 Magazine


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

I doubt it for this year.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 17, 2012)

c'mon guys they said we would have a new trailer or info by E3..but nothing 
now they are saying we have to wait for a month more...
c'mon its just a trailer..


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

If GTA V is released for PC version on the same month, requirements would be same as Max Payne 3.


----------



## alishakapoor491 (Jun 17, 2012)

thats a great news I was waiting for it long back and i guess the wait is over soon..............


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2012)

This game is still quite far away. They want to create more and more hype


----------



## max_snyper (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys new release date set for GTA-V, its 15-nov-2012....as per this sites information:

Grand Theft Auto 5 Release Date - PC


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 18, 2012)

well its too good to be true...
but i wish U r right...hope so!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 18, 2012)

Even Nov is far away. Sorry i am too greedy when it's about games. Aren't we all?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

I am even waiting for this game. I already have mouthful of games to play. When it'll arrive then we'll see.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 19, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Unless if there is miracle worker around, That is quite not possible. Sad



Why does everyone think GTA V will be a port? Max Payne 3 wasn't, that's why it ran so smoothly, and why it had exclusive DX11 support.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Because GTA4 was.


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

Well how they performed with MP3 is good indication for GTA V.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

hope this one would be a better game...last game I liked from the series was the vice-city....didn't play GTA-4....lets see


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Yes most of GTA 4 players use hacks in multiplayer and ruin other players experience i hope GTA 5 has strict cheating policies
> 
> A note for Hackers or cheaters:-Just please stop hacking and ruining multiplayer games! We’re all in for the entertainment while you’re just in for the rankings.



your comments will have no effect on them , pure sad noobs always goes for cheats.

now they have a good place to compete who is biggest cheater among the cheaters.


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> hope this one would be a better game...last game I liked from the series was the vice-city....didn't play GTA-4....lets see



why you didn't played San Andreas?  One of Best.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> why you didn't played San Andreas?  One of Best.



i played that one a little...wasn't better than Vice city...


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> i played that one a little...wasn't better than Vice city...



for me it was


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> for me it was



i meant missions and story


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> i meant missions and story



you have no idea how great it is, don't guess with colour and face of cj . Before gta iv it was most successful gta game and note best selling ps2 game. After main game it has great modding community that will make you hooked up.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> i played that one a little...wasn't better than Vice city...







Kola2842 said:


> you have no idea how great it is, don't guess with colour and face of cj . Before gta iv it was most successful gta game and note best selling ps2 game. After main game it has great modding community that will make you hooked up.



Dude..San Andreas IS the best GTA out there.

heres the proof..lol
*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4529197_460s.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

@cyborg lol , gta iv improved it but back then it was pretty fun.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

GTA San Andreas was the best, GTA IV ruined that pleasure by giving low fps even in a good PC. Patches comes after a long time.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jun 19, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude..San Andreas IS the best GTA out there.
> 
> heres the proof..lol
> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4529197_460s.jpg



lol.. really funny.

will the gta5 will come that soon!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> GTA San Andreas was the best, GTA IV ruined that pleasure by giving low fps even in a good PC. Patches comes after a long time.



GTA4=GTA3
gameplay & tech wise

GTA5=GTA SA
they'll make good use of their RAGE engine.

almost all cars/trailer trucks/cycles/planes.... will be drivable/flyable


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> GTA San Andreas was the best, GTA IV ruined that pleasure by giving low fps even in a good PC. Patches comes after a long time.



only performance issue prevented gta iv to get crown for best pc game.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 19, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> You haven't played GTA SA enough.
> that map is a map mod . Lol
> 3-4 year old mod.



Yup There are 4 City+an Island


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> only performance issue prevented gta iv to get crown for best pc game.



Hope GTA V would be build for PC separately like all games.. not like GTA IV. 

I've so much expectation from GTA V, from trailer only graphics are appealing worried about story. Main character looks old like max payne of MP3.


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

^New character looks like young Vito Corlione   (stretched Checks)


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^New character looks like young Vito Corlione   (stretched Checks)



Hope he can run fast like niko and CJ. 

*www.thedeparted.net/images/deniro_vito_corleone.jpg

GTA V main character is almost of late 40s not young.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> you have no idea how great it is, don't guess with colour and face of cj . Before gta iv it was most successful gta game and note best selling ps2 game. After main game it has great modding community that will make you hooked up.



m not racist  ...well felt vice city was more story driven...as in more of story and less of unwanted side quests


----------



## Alok (Jun 20, 2012)

@abhidev not racial matter but many of my friends don't like him. So i have to give them character mods. i like cj more than Tommy.


----------



## rider (Jun 20, 2012)

+1 for CJ


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

I like Vice City more than San Andreas!!!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I like Vice City more than San Andreas!!!



 + 1


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 20, 2012)

+1 for cj


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 20, 2012)

+1 for cj


----------



## Alok (Jun 20, 2012)

Mods please add a poll to this thread...

Your fav gta protagonist>

Tommy / Carl (CJ) / Niko


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 20, 2012)

added these names to the poll with a multiple vote option.



> Claude
> Tommy Vercetti
> Carl Jonson
> Niko Bellic
> ...



My preference goes like this... Tommy Vercetti -Luis Lopez-Niko Bellic-Carl Jonson


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2012)

Tommy Vercetti is the best 
CJ for his comic replies to peds


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

Voted for CJ and Tommy

By the way you guys saw this yet?

GTA 5 multiple protagonists theory: the evidence | PC Gamer


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 25, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> added these names to the poll with a multiple vote option.
> 
> 
> 
> My preference goes like this... Tommy Vercetti -Luis Lopez-Niko Bellic-Carl Jonson



So Tony, Victor and Huang don't exist?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Tommy Vercetti is the best
> CJ for his comic replies to peds



No. Maccer is the best.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2012)

I never liked the appeal of GTA ever. Used to play some random encounters in Vice City and GTA 3 and that's it. It was too cartoony.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> I never liked the appeal of GTA ever. Used to play some random encounters in Vice City and GTA 3 and that's it. It was too cartoony.



Years ago, some 10-14 year old kids used to do that in the gaming zones, just random mindless play-through's and never get into the story. Yeah the story might not appeal mature audiences, but there's a ton of humor in them, just pure fun 

But hey, which game isn't cartoony? most of them just try to imitate realism, except for the simulators.
If realism was your issue, GTA4's Euphoria animation engine does a pretty damn good job at that, give it a try.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No. Maccer is the best.



I know he is your role model, but forgot for what.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> I never liked the appeal of GTA ever. Used to play some random encounters in Vice City and GTA 3 and that's it. It was too cartoony.



Play GTA IV and I am sure this will somewhat change, the story in GTA IV is also one of the most epic ever IMO.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> Why does everyone think GTA V will be a port? Max Payne 3 wasn't, that's why it ran so smoothly, and why it had exclusive DX11 support.



Because GTA4 sucked balls on PC. So bad, that even on the high-eng rigs, the weather change in the game, like rain, pulled down the fps to 15-20fps.
Not sure if MP3's PC performance would influence GTA5, but who knows, developers these days have been showing a lot of love for PC ports


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Years ago, some 10-14 year old kids used to do that in the gaming zones, just random mindless play-through's and never get into the story. Yeah the story might not appeal mature audiences, but there's a ton of humor in them, just pure fun



the story & the comic dialogues were for mature audience only, young noobs only understood the 'f' words in that game,  & strip clubs


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Years ago, some 10-14 year old kids used to do that in the gaming zones, just random mindless play-through's and never get into the story. Yeah the story might not appeal mature audiences, but there's a ton of humor in them, just pure fun
> 
> But hey, which game isn't cartoony? most of them just try to imitate realism, except for the simulators.
> If realism was your issue, GTA4's Euphoria animation engine does a pretty damn good job at that, give it a try.



It's just that Mafia set the standard for me and nothing seemed better than that. I guess it was as much realistic as video games can get without sacrificing the fun.

I'll try GTA 4 some time.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2012)

voted for CJ
thugs life


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

gamescom Trailer 2012 - YouTube

GOOOD NEWS !  GTA 5 in gamescon 

its show around 1:48


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ Awesome! Looking forward to it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2012)

Chick said it at the very beginning of the video, "Everyone comes to Gamescom"


----------



## mohiuddin (Jul 2, 2012)

Is there any exact release date?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

mohiuddin said:


> Is there any exact release date?



nope..it will be either Q4 this year or next year...PC release might be after console one too


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

*These May Be the Cars You'll Be Driving in GTA 5*
Source code in Max Payne 3 may have revealed a list of cars, boats and even helicopters in Grand Theft Auto V.

Snoopy Max Payne 3 users have dug up the vehicle list for Grand Theft Auto V buried deep within the shooter's source code files. The list, which was originally posted at the GTA Forums, reveals the entire list of cars, boats and even helicopters that will be found in Rockstar's next. 

Here's the complete list, in awesome formatted bullet-points:
CARS


BENSON
    BIFF
    BOBCAT
    BOBSLEIGH
    BOXVILLE
    BUCCANEER
    BURRITO
    CARGA
    CASCO
    CADGE
    CARGA
    CAVALCADE
    CHAVOS
    COGNOSCENTI
    CS2000
    DUKES
    FEROCI
    FLATTY
    FORKLIFT
    FUTO
    FURZEN
    FXT
    GANT
    HAULER
    INFERNUS
    MINIVAN
    MULE
    PATRIOT
    PHANTOM
    PRAIRIE
    POLICE
    RAILMU
    RANCHER
    TAXI
    TRASH
    SCHAFTER
    SEINOVE
    SKIMOBILE
    SNOWPLOUGH
    VANPONY
    WILLARD
    CABLECAR
    SUBWAY
    MONORAIL
    MONORAIL2
    MONORAIL3
    TRAIN_CARG
    LIGHTY
    DUNE
    RHINO
    APC
    CAVIERAO
    CAVIERAO_VAR
    CAR_BRZHATCHPLC
    CAR_BRZSEDANPLC
    CAR_BRZHATCHJNK
    CAR_BRZSEDANJNK
    CABLECAR
    CHAIRLIFT
    SUBWAY_LO
    SUBWAY_HI
    TRAIN_CARG
    TRAINF_CARG
    TRAINR_CARG
    TRAIN_INT
    LIGHTY
    WINKY

BIKES

    Z75
    JZ125
    ENDURO
    FAGGIO2
    SPIKE

BOATS

    SQUALO
    MARQUIS
    REEFER
    TROPIC
    DINGHY
    TUG
    CONTBO
    BASSBOY
    BAYER
    CHIKA
    FISHER
    FISHBOAT_A
    FISHBOAT_B
    FISHBOAT_C
    FISHBOAT_D
    GUNBOAT
    SABS_BOAT
    BOAT_CHASE
    DRUG_BOAT
    SMALL_GB
    MARQUIS
    MINI_ORIG
    MINI_BOAT
    SKIVVY
    PH_BOAT_S
    PH_BOAT_L
    SPORTO
    TINNY
    WHALER
    WOODY
    SMUG
    EDSBOAT
    BOAT_RS
    FISHBOAT
    BOTSAB
    SPORTO

HELICOPTERS/PLANES

    ANNHIL
    MAVERICK
    PH_HELI
    ANDROM
    FIGHTER
    AUTOGYRO
    HIND
    NAPALM
    SCAMP
    BENTHAM
    HELI_LUXURY
    HELI_VCPF
    HELI_CP
    HELI_TFE
    HELI_UFE
    HELI_CS
    HELI_REBEL
    PH_HELI
    DODO
    CUBAN800
    FIGHTER
    BCHOPPER


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Alok (Jul 4, 2012)

Great ,my fav "Patriot" is there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2012)

*SNOWPLOUGH
HAULER
BOBSLEIGH*
from the list, i find these three interesting.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> *SNOWPLOUGH
> HAULER
> BOBSLEIGH*
> from the list, i find these three interesting.



Crushing hoes with HAULER


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/HUuHx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ztcib.jpg
*www.gtav.net/


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2012)

Spoiler






s18000rpm said:


> *i.imgur.com/HUuHx.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/Ztcib.jpg
> *www.gtav.net/







WOHA sweet Pics...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting them. Really amazing shots!


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

Our new hero can sit? Need a new trailer.

Btw this new los santos looks great.


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 13, 2012)

CJ is the best
Coz San andreas was the biggest of all areawise.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool beans !! Betwen anybody know when it will be release for pcs? I think after 8 months of releasing in consoles bad :/ and body know the requirements of gta 5 ??this will gonna be one the best game ever


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

^welcome to tdf . Yes we have very high expectations . I'm sure this game will fill all those. Performance on pc not seems problem now because we saw how well was Max Payne 3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 13, 2012)

Max Payne is a different ball game. The game takes place in closed rooms and in definite areas. But, GTA is different.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^welcome to tdf . Yes we have very high expectations . I'm sure this game will fill all those. Performance on pc not seems problem now because we saw how well was Max Payne 3.



Tyvm i love it very helpful...  me2 also waiting for...a long time fall in love when see the premier first time  played san andreas  for more then 3 years  hey alok can u help me with gta 4 modding?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

@vamsi

 ^^^^You really have Cool  Signature!!


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hey alok can u help me with gta 4 modding?



sure , what you want to mod ? 
First of all the install greatest mod "icenhancer 2.0" . 

Then move to character, bikes , cars , buildings and great cleo script etc.. Its very simple if you are modding from previous titles ie san andreas, vice city..

your source of mods>

1.gtainside
2.gtagarage
3.gamefront.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Max Payne is a different ball game. The game takes place in closed rooms and in definite areas. But, GTA is different.



yeah . But what i was refering , R*'s very well optimization of a pc game. Doesn't this indicate a well performing gta v for pc?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> sure , what you want to mod ?
> First of all the install greatest mod "icenhancer 2.0" .
> 
> Then move to character, bikes , cars , buildings and great cleo script etc.. Its very simple if you are modding from previous titles ie san andreas, vice city..
> ...



I never used any mod :/ before...  Yeah i saw thw video of icehancer 1.2 somewhere i was like wow holy crap and 2.0 is here now i m lost lol i was a fan of gta series played sand andreas a lot....and love bully too  my current laptop cant handle the gta 4 because no gpu inside...thts why i m buying a new lap. On tuesday or wednesday will go for i7 and nvidia gt 650m  i will need ur help then In modding thanks a ton Friend for helping  very excited i purchase an ipad before 3 months ago...i cant only play gta.3 there but graphics are creepy not nice  i think did a mistake.. Of purchasing it and between does ienchancer 2.0 speed down ur gta 4 fraps? Some peoples say its a huge mod..and some car packs also slow down ur speed? Tyvm friend


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

^ No , 2.0 has just 1-2 fps(negligible) effect on performance.
Previous version 1.35 was hog, but 2.0 works fine for me.
I run it at 35-45 fps.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome  do u have all cars  mod installed??


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

Some highly detailed Car packs causes stutters when you turn car suddenly, 
but since every gta game has a biggest modding industry. So* you'll find  4-5 mod of same car. Just select one which performs better.*


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok cool tyvm


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

I installed Buggati Vayron , Dodge Viper, Lambo Gallardo , and some vintage cars


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2012)

I played only GTA 3. And I liked the patriot! 
The most awesome vehicle!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> I installed Buggati Vayron , Dodge Viper, Lambo Gallardo , and some vintage cars



Cool


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

@vyom I too liked the Patriot most in GTA IV . It when tumbles just jump on wheel and go resist heavy damage and the best handling. The great thing its coming in gta v again.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

But w have to wait for a long time to get it :/ and what is the approx price of gta 4 dvd??does flipkart sells original copy??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

First post of this thread has been updated!


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> But w have to wait for a long time to get it :/ and what is the approx price of gta 4 dvd??does flipkart sells original copy??



yes . Its only 374 INR.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool cool going to buy  just want to ask u..alok why there is price discrimination there diablo 3 max payne 3 are costing 999 inr there and why gta 4 is only 374?? May be they are not selling orginal copy of it piracy?


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> First post of this thread has been updated!



nice job mate.



ujjwal007 said:


> Cool cool going to buy  just want to ask u..alok why there is price discrimination there diablo 3 max payne 3 are costing 999 inr there and why gta 4 is only 374?? May be they are not selling orginal copy of it piracy?



lol they sells original , and price is low because its 2008 game and was criticised for its pc performance. Low price and people will buy it more not caring about issues ,simple.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> nice job mate.
> 
> 
> 
> lol they sells original , and price is low because its 2008 game and was criticised for its pc performance. Low price and people will buy it more not caring about issues ,simple.



Greta then  ty for all info. And ur precious time  talk to you soon  i m very happy to be back in this forum it enchances my computer knowledge a lot   lovely


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/4Q3ph.gif


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

^So much film grains ! Hope i can disable it in visual settings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is GTA 4.


----------



## Dont_Look_At_Me_4_Answers (Jul 14, 2012)

I just got the Gta4 3 days back!now i have to finish it to start for gta 5!release dates please!


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, i'm fool 

Never played without icenhancer , thats why  didn't get.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I played only GTA 3. And I liked the patriot!
> The most awesome vehicle!



Yup,your right it make me feel like im riding in humvee in US ARMED FORCE
Dont Forget the Mafia Sentinel and Stallion they were very good
I used them to jump the broken bridge


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2012)

There was a jeep in GTA SA, and I didn't find it in GTA IV. Can someone tell me its name?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2012)

Nipun said:


> There was a jeep in GTA SA, and I didn't find it in GTA IV. Can someone tell me its name?



Mesa Grande - GTA Wiki, the Grand Theft Auto Wiki - GTA IV, San Andreas, Vice City, cars, vehicles, cheats and more
its in GTA5


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah mesa grande is awesome in gta 3   playing with ipad right now 76% complete  little bored too not good graphics but good for timepass lol hehe


----------



## ali.en (Aug 3, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Cool cool going to buy  just want to ask u..alok why there is price discrimination there diablo 3 max payne 3 are costing 999 inr there and why gta 4 is only 374?? May be they are not selling orginal copy of it piracy?



Its because the price of GTA IV in India at the time of its release was only 500 rupees.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

The price is real. This game was launched at 500INR so after some decline its around 370.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

I expect it to cost Rs.999 this time though


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2012)

Hope its not 999.
But theres a 75% chance of it being 999.As "almost" every 'new game' these days is above 999.
But seeing the release price of gta 4.It was 499.
Secondly hope it's not a massive 20 gb.There's no place in my steam drive


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

it will be 20 gb or more. Graphics are lot better than Gta 4 and city is said to be lot larger than GTA IV which was itself 14.8 GB. So expect it to weigh around what Max Payne 3 does


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

Well Rockstar has already a game which is 30+ GB so expect this game to be near that mark.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2012)

Or maybe bigger because max payne 3 was a shooter while this is open world. 50gb?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

^They might as well sell the game in a 64 GB SSD then -_-


----------



## Nipun (Aug 3, 2012)

Alok said:


> Or maybe bigger because max payne 3 was a shooter while this is open world. 50gb?


In that case I hope HDD prices decline quickly.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2012)

Nipun said:


> In that case I hope HDD prices decline quickly.



yeah , my all four hdd are full. Can't buy new coz of massive cost.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think that setup would be larger than MP3.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 4, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Hope its not 999.
> But theres a 75% chance of it being 999.As "almost" every 'new game' these days is above 999.
> But seeing the release price of gta 4.It was 499.
> Secondly hope it's not a massive *20 gb*.There's no place in my steam drive



20gb is a joke and so old fashion. I want something like 40-50gb


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> 20gb is a joke and so old fashion. I want something like 40-50gb



Please don't be wanting such things bro. 
Save space!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

Well like it or hate it but the game will be huge thats for sure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 5, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> 20gb is a joke and so old fashion. I want something like 40-50gb



ahem... 20GB is old fashioned? What do you want 50GB for?


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 5, 2012)

50gb? I have a 160gb hdd only.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

To fill up his hard disk. LOL.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ahem... 20GB is old fashioned? What do you want 50GB for?



Yeah honestly. Aren't you tried of 16-17gb games? I mean GTA V should set the record of 50GB, earlier I use to think GTA IV to be the biggest game due to its huge size. I want to feel the same, 50GB sounds huge and that means more fun on the gameplay part.  Besides I don't have TB's of space you know. 1GB is the most I have free.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Yeah honestly. Aren't you tried of 16-17gb games? I mean GTA V should set the record of 50GB, earlier I use to think GTA IV to be the biggest game due to its huge size. I want to feel the same, 50GB sounds huge and that means more fun on the gameplay part.  Besides I don't have TB's of space you know. 1GB is the most I have free.



It doesn't matter if you have 1 GB free. Rockstar dont care. and don't worry GTA V wont be 50 GB. It won't be anything near.

Looks like we are too Offtopic these days


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 5, 2012)

I personally hate big games but if that makes graphics bad I'm gonna accept a 100 GB one.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

^rofl


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

the game should be near 30 gb i guess lets hope for best  ANYWAYS... I dont think we will get before a year in PC rockstar will release for consoles first..after then for pc like they did with  gta 4 we get it in pc after 8 months  oh boy! in old times..they release for pc's first but now a days consoles takes there place.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 5, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> 20gb is a joke and so old fashion. I want something like* 40-50gb*


40 gb ?? why not buy a HDD For me?No offense 
But i don't have so much space 

*www.product-reviews.net/2012/08/05/gta-v-subtle-hints-this-week/


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

Should be around 35-37GB max.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 5, 2012)

My friends always ask for GTA IV disk besides telling them that its original and one-system install only or telling them that their PC is too weak to run it. If game is of 30GB+, they will automatically stop asking.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2012)

GTA 5 leak suggests it's four times bigger than Liberty City so u can guess anything, remember Max payne 3 is ~26GB


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

Like I said earlier it would nearly size of MP3.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 5, 2012)

If it get released same date of consoles ,in pc and without buggs, 50 or 60gb will not be a problem.
So stop blind guess. These wouldn't affect a single bit on the acual gta5 size.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 5, 2012)

Am a big GTA fan and am gonna buy this thing  I saw the trailer when it was in the digit dvd!!! It just blow my mind away  It's good news for the genuine gamers And bad news for the pirates in india  No one would love to download such huge games through the indian speeds     lol


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Skyrim's size ftw.

And when it comes to GTA *gameplay > graphics.* should be the priority.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys now stop talking about the size and lets start talking about gameplay ;P


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ +1. Rockstar should learn from Bethsda about compressing.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2012)

They really should


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

which version of GTA would you guys recommend for first try? Never played any GTA games.. (may be I played the first Top Down Version)


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gta sa and Gta iv^^^


----------



## Alok (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> which version of GTA would you guys recommend for first try? Never played any GTA games.. (may be I played the first Top Down Version)



gta San Andreas.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

BTW the game play is similar to Just Cause 2? except for the parachute and grappling hook ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^Yeah and cars


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2012)

GTA SA the best among them


----------



## SunE (Aug 6, 2012)

Play Vice City!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> which version of GTA would you guys recommend for first try? Never played any GTA games.. (may be I played the first Top Down Version)



go for gta san andreas  its still famous after 7 years  AMAZING and then try gta 4


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> which version of GTA would you guys recommend for first try? Never played any GTA games.. (may be I played the first Top Down Version)


start from GTA3 -> GTA Vice City -> GTA San Andreas -> GTA4 -> GTA EFLC.
gta3 to gta sa=same story universe, so as you play along, you'll understand the references 
combined, it'll take 4-6 months to complete em all.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the inputs.. need to go GTA shopping ...

Please continue discussion on original topic.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

Vice city is too old. Don't like seeing the game at all.


----------



## SunE (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ You're probably older than Vice City. Don't like seeing yourself in the mirror? 

Anyways I personally feel that the story of Vice City was better than SA. Anyone agrees?


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2012)

^ indeed but can't bear mouse centred camera.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

SunE said:


> ^^ You're probably older than Vice City. Don't like seeing yourself in the mirror?
> 
> Anyways I personally feel that the story of Vice City was better than SA. Anyone agrees?



agree the missions are balanced! but graphics dont catch ur eyes if you played any newer version i m still playing it on my ipad its good!


----------



## SunE (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes the graphics cannot be compared to GTA IV but the gameplay in Vice City was awesome.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

SunE said:


> Yes the graphics cannot be compared to GTA IV but the gameplay in Vice City was awesome.



gta sa has a nice story line too   my favourite gta series game  love everything there ^_^ gta 5 is going to release on that city too i cant wait


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2012)

GRAND THEFT AUTO IV - Map: Liberty City


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> GRAND THEFT AUTO IV - Map: Liberty City



that is the map of the last game. and the new game is GTA V


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ I guess he clearly stated that in his post and who doesn't know that new game is GTA V.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Someone made a street view of GTA 4 map.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

One more questions.. which all GTA Versions support a Controller??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> One more questions.. which all GTA Versions support a Controller??



yeah i guess all of them support i know gta sa and gta 4 supports for sure i played too and others support too


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> One more questions.. which all GTA Versions support a Controller??



There were issues with controllers.Try it though.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah i guess all of them support i know gta sa and gta 4 supports for sure i played too and others support too


GTA 4 only supports Xbox controller. I used xbox controller emulator to play !!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> There were issues with controllers.Try it though.



yeah i guess gta4 takes only xbox controller but listen somewhere some software can solve the problem


----------



## digitfan (Aug 11, 2012)

Totally getting offtopic.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> One more questions.. which all GTA Versions support a Controller??




I play GTA4 with X360 Controller all the time. No problems!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 11, 2012)

^ GTA 4 support Xbox controller only...doesn't support generic usb controller !!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

Well you can always use xbox controller emulators for that. East peasy.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes I use a Xbox 360 controller  .. check my siggy


----------



## Nipun (Aug 12, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Yes I use a Xbox 360 controller  .. check my siggy



So get GTA 4


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

Well if you are using Xbox controller then no problem as most games are supported with that controller.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

waiting eagerly for another trailer  i just want rockstar to release it in pc along with the consoles just one wish!


----------



## theserpent (Aug 13, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo    
GTA 5 Release Date Update, ‘Could Realistically Slip To Financial Year 2014′ - GTA Engine


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice chart given out there. 
A guy has calculated the amount of time it took for a GTA game to come out after the trailers were first revealed for the said game.

Here’s what he found out:
*www.gtaengine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/gta-5-days.gif


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Hell yeah!

New GTA V Screens Show Car and Jet - IGN


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> New GTA V Screens Show Car and Jet - IGN



jizzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Good news. So we will fly jets too in GTA.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Good news. So we will fly jets too in GTA.



yeah we can it was told before by them in gta 4 we cant which sux !! nice pics just wish it should be a good pc port boohoo!


----------



## theserpent (Aug 21, 2012)

New screens XD
GTA 5 new screenshots show a fighter jet and incredible graphics « GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog



thetechfreak said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> New GTA V Screens Show Car and Jet - IGN



Woops sorry din't see that you already posted 

So by the jets we can be sure that the map will be HUGE


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2012)

theserpent said:


> New screens XD
> GTA 5 new screenshots show a fighter jet and incredible graphics « GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog
> 
> 
> ...



Bigger than GTA4's Liberty City, but not as big as GTASA's San Andreas..
But I'm happy the country side is still there, such a beautiful place it was in SA :')


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

What I'm worried about :- 
   * The Minimum specs needed to run this monster
   * whether the PC port will be as buggy/unoptimized as the GTA IV port
   * The pricing, hoping it'll be priced like GTA iv


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think it would be a bad port. I mean look at their recent game MP3.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Bigger than GTA4's Liberty City, but not as* big as GTASA's San Andreas*..
> But I'm happy the country side is still there, such a beautiful place it was in SA :')



Are you sure?I heard its the same as SA?


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2012)

^No its not same . There are only Los Santos ,San Fierro and some surrounding area , Not whole san andreas map.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont know this was posted earlier 

*New GTA V Screens Show Car and Jet*

Rockstar has released new screenshots taken from Grand Theft Auto V. The photos were posted on Rockstar's Newswire. They showcase various modes of transport that will be available to citizens of San Andreas.








and more coming in this wee.................

I dont know this was posted earlier 

*New GTA V Screens Show Car and Jet*

Rockstar has released new screenshots taken from Grand Theft Auto V. The photos were posted on Rockstar's Newswire. They showcase various modes of transport that will be available to citizens of San Andreas.







and more coming in this wee.................


----------



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2012)

^^Scroll above and its posted there


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^No its not same . There are only Los Santos ,San Fierro and some surrounding area , Not whole san andreas map.


Lets hope for the best.Maybe a new area.And 2nd i hope its priced at 500 like gta 4


----------



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Lets hope for the best.Maybe a new area.And 2nd i hope its priced at 500 like gta 4



You can hope for the best, but I don't think it will be priced at 500. 
_You forgot to capitalize I and didn't leave space after the full-stops. You'll be double-jailed now._


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

The hope ain't gonna come true.


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2012)

*Guys release date is confirmed . Its coming on November 23 *
Google Tradutor


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow not that far then. I was expecting Dec or Q1 2013.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 22, 2012)

Alok said:


> *Guys release date is confirmed . Its coming on November 23 *
> Google Tradutor


what a great news bro   i was also expecting 2013


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

YEAH more new screeensssssssssssss
New GTA V Screens Show off Leisure Activities | Latest News Explorer


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

^coool


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 22, 2012)

theserpent said:


> YEAH more new screeensssssssssssss
> New GTA V Screens Show off Leisure Activities | Latest News Explorer



awesome


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 22, 2012)

well Now it won't run on Mid settings on Sammy!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2012)

now m really looking fwd to play this game....after looking at MP3 which was arnd 26Gb....this one looks like to be 50Gb


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm very excited about Tennis , dirt bikes , base jumping.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

Have a look at the comparison with GTA:SA

*i.imgur.com/34LVZ.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Aug 24, 2012)

Where was tennis court in GTA:SA? I don't remember..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2012)

Well when compared to SA its considerable improvement but compared to GTA 4 its not a really big jump but still noticeable difference.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well when compared to SA its considerable improvement but compared to GTA 4 its not a really big jump but still noticeable difference.



Those are just screenshots, and they look miles better than gta4 already..tessellation!! *drools*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay. I just compared the screenshots and posted.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2012)

some more screenshots...they look amazing

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/08/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-chopper-vs-car-610x342.jpg

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/08/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-chopper-vs-man-610x341.jpg

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/08/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-biplane-610x343.jpg

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/08/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-sunset-driving-610x341.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Aug 24, 2012)

I WANT THIS GAME TO COME FASt .Probably to play this i would need a supper computer?
Or a hd 7750x4? 

So finanly GTA Getting great cars without mods ?
Guys once the pre-order and specs someout please share the link

*www.videogamer.com/xbox360/gta5/news/gta_5_id_bet_my_wife_on_it_not_coming_out_this_year_says_retail_source_2.html

*www.videogamer.com/xbox360/gta5/news/gta_5_id_bet_my_wife_on_it_not_coming_out_this_year_says_retail_source_2.html

*www.videogamer.com/xbox360/gta5/news/gta_5_id_bet_my_wife_on_it_not_coming_out_this_year_says_retail_source_2.html


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Okay. I just compared the screenshots and posted.



check post #338


----------



## Nipun (Aug 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> check post #388



388?
There are only 341 posts till now!



theserpent said:


> I WANT THIS GAME TO COME FAST. Probably to play this I would need a super computer?
> Or a hd 7750x4?
> 
> So finanly GTA getting great cars without mods ?
> Guys once the pre-order and specs come out please share the link



Fixed 
And once I see it on pre-order, I will book it and then share the link..


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nipun said:


> 388?
> There are only 341 posts till now!



Oops..my bad, its 338


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2012)

Umm guys check the last tip of the truck and police car.In the background the round building is it just me or does it remind you of the race track near CJ'S HOME?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Umm guys check the last tip of the truck and police car.In the background the round building is it just me or does it remind you of the race track near CJ'S HOME?



oh yea!! it reminds me of yellow peoples gangs and ofcourse cj's home from the back side and yeah remember that race track too!  nice find bro.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

SO This game gonna be the 2nd game I gonna Purchase!!   after GTA IV!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Oops..my bad, its 338



Yeah I know. Looks awesome.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Umm guys check the last tip of the truck and police car.In the background the round building is it just me or does it remind you of the race track near CJ'S HOME?



Nice observation.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2012)

Surelly it looks so developed lol the bridge looks awesome


----------



## Jripper (Aug 25, 2012)

The screenshots are insane. The water and the land looks like it did in skyrim @_@ Amazing.

Hope it runs super smooth on high on my 6850


----------



## Nipun (Aug 25, 2012)

Jripper said:


> The screenshots are insane. The water and the land looks like it did in skyrim @_@ Amazing.
> 
> Hope it runs super smooth on high on my 6850



I also hope the same. And I also hope it works fine on my cousin's laptop otherwise he will throw me out of window.


----------



## WiNdOwS 8 (Aug 26, 2012)

waiting for it to release


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

So more or less we are back in the West coast most probably San Andreas. The screenshots are really good. Cannot wait for game to be released


----------



## Nipun (Aug 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> some more screenshots...they look amazing
> *media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/08/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-sunset-driving-610x341.jpg



Look at the front wheels of truck. They are tilted. 

And infernus looks like it used to be in GTA 4.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Look at the front wheels of truck. They are tilted.
> 
> And infernus looks like it used to be in GTA 4.



lol no  dont observe too much xP


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Look at the front wheels of truck. They are tilted.
> 
> And infernus looks like it used to be in GTA 4.



Probably some glitch..or an insane driver


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Probably some glitch..or an insane driver


insane driver i guess


----------



## Jripper (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes insane driver it is xD


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 27, 2012)

1.GTA games are known to be more cpu intensive than a gpu.Bad coding.
2.Those screens looks good.But nothing so special about them.They can be easily run if it is optimized properly.
3.Nothing else is revealed.Therefore only assumptions that would make sense is the character and the locations.
4.Dont crap this wonderful thread for a wonderful game in this wonderful forum by posting crap comments.

And guys dont feed the trolls.PLEASE.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> 3.Nothing else is revealed.Therefore only assumptions that would make sense is the character and the locations.
> 4.Dont crap this wonderful thread for a wonderful game in this wonderful forum by posting crap comments.
> 
> And guys dont feed the trolls.PLEASE.



3. It was revealed that its in San Andreas. So no 'assumption' here. The planes are flyable, this was revealed too. 
4. Which comments you're talking about?

And whom you're referring to as troll?

And who taught you grammar?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> 3. It was revealed that its in San Andreas. So no 'assumption' here. The planes are flyable, this was revealed too.
> 4. Which comments you're talking about?
> 
> And whom you're referring to as troll?
> ...



1+  both the things are already revealed officially and dont know what he is talking about crap comments where?? and who is trolling? are you sleepy?
you should gather full information before posting your comments.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah gta games seriously need to be less cpu intensive


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 27, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> 1+  both the things are already revealed officially and dont know what he is talking about crap comments where?? and who is trolling? are you sleepy?
> you should gather full information before posting your comments.



I am in my full senses.If you cannot understand then better dont reply to my post.Or ask in a decent manner.My facts are correct.


> *Nothing else is revealed.*


Means a lot of things.
But still i apologize i should have typed instead "not much has been revealed" 


Nipun said:


> And who taught you grammar?


Your posts.
ever heard of typos.



> It was revealed that its in San Andreas


I didnt mean anything literally related to locations.But since you mentioned i must say that info you got is not completely correct.

GTA V is set in fictional Los Santos and its *surrounding areas* which is in the state of San Andreas.So dont think you will get the entire san andreas.


Now do you know anything more than this? do you know about all the other areas too?Thus assumption about locations.
Do you know anything about the characters?Thus comes the assumption about the characters.

"Flying planes" and "it is in san andreas" does not gives a complete information.

A free suggestion to you.Think before posting.That was a statement meant for all.Why you want to know who is trolling,If you think your post is appropriate.

Next time i wont be giving any advice.Btw i am not afraid of a ban too.Hope you got the hint.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

^ur post was. huge...


----------



## theserpent (Aug 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> 3. It was revealed that its in San Andreas. So no 'assumption' here. The planes are flyable, this was revealed too.
> 4. Which comments you're talking about?
> 
> And whom you're referring to as troll?
> ...



Can i please Bethrown you Mr.Grammar Nazi?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

com'on..guyzz stop fightin' lol


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Your posts.
> ever heard of typos.
> 
> A free suggestion to you.Think before posting.That was a statement meant for all.Why you want to know who is trolling,If you think your post is appropriate.
> ...



Not leaving space, not capitalizing after full-stops, capitalizing after commas, and especially not capitalizing "I" are not "typos". And if you think my posts taught you grammar, then you're not a good student.. 

I still want to know who was trolling/posting comments not suitable for "quality" of this thread.



theserpent said:


> Can i please Bethrown you Mr.Grammar Nazi?



Not until you capitalize 'I'.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ Bro stop being a grammar Nazi, Or People might start protesting against YOU


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Bro stop being a grammar Nazi, Or People might start protesting against YOU



In faun's words: "COOL..."

We're offtopic btw.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 28, 2012)

There was not that much grammatical mistake that would allow u to ask that type of question 'who taught you grammar?'


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 28, 2012)

i would love GTA V if it has mechanics of GTA IV and stuff to tdo from GTA:SA


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Look at the front wheels of truck. They are tilted.
> 
> And infernus looks like it used to be in GTA 4.



that's a police car observe those lights on top of it


----------



## Nipun (Aug 29, 2012)

mohiuddin said:


> There was not that much grammatical mistake that would allow u to ask that type of question 'who taught you grammar?'



Capitalization is part of grammar.



sunny8872 said:


> that's a police car observe those lights on top of it



Which lights??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Which lights??



he was talking about the car on right, not inside the trailer 
btw, its either a new car based on lamborghini miura or  gta4 Dukes
*i.picresize.com/images/2012/08/25/PScY.jpg
*images.wikia.com/gtawiki/images/3/34/Dukes-GTA4-rear.jpg

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/08/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-sunset-driving-610x341.jpg

but since it looks like the character is stealing the car(s), it should be Miura. coz who'll steal a hill billy car? 
the curves match the miura more than dukes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hate grammar Nazis!!!! 
unless they're really english 



Knightlover said:


> 1.GTA games are known to be more cpu intensive than a gpu.Bad coding.
> 2.Those screens looks good.But nothing so special about them.They can be easily run if it is optimized properly.
> 3.Nothing else is revealed.Therefore only assumptions that would make sense is the character and the locations.
> 4.Dont crap this wonderful thread for a wonderful game in this wonderful forum by posting crap comments.
> ...



1. Wasn't it just GTA4 that was badly optimized? San Andreas ran fine for me, or did I miss something?
2. Nothing special? It looks like some parts of the game are tessellated, how is that not heavy? 
4. Hardly noticed any crap comments, if people were not supposed to talk about the game, whats the point of this thread?

and where are the trolls?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

I just hope that it would run fine on a mid range Gaming PC.


----------



## zinbart (Aug 31, 2012)

I just hope that it requires the latest and greatest GPU and stuff to show off its shining armor and i buy those goodies just before the game launches, so tht i can enjoy my GTA V to the fullest with all latest technological bells & whistles.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 31, 2012)

Are these all in-game screenshots? i find some of em in odd cam angles.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> Are these all in-game screenshots? i find some of em in odd cam angles.



No not all are in game screenshots. Some are for reference.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 1, 2012)

anybody who is desperate for gta 5 can play sleeping dog


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> anybody who is desperate for gta 5 can play sleeping dog



yeah we can play it..but both the game are very diff. driving and all matters sleeping dog is a nice game! but cant compareable to gta 5


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah we can play it..but both the game are very diff. driving and all matters sleeping dog is a nice game! but cant compareable to gta 5



Only time will tell which one is better for us.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Only time will tell which one is better for us.



yeah lets see


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

:fingercrossed: seems like gta v ain't gonna be less than 1.5k-2k for pc

:fingercrossed: seems like gta v ain't gonna be less than 1.5k-2k for pc


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

Read this up 
GTA 5: Why There are 3 Cities in GTA 5, a Fan Speculates - GTA Engine
the artcile does make sense.
Who knows gta 5 will have the biggest GTA Map ever


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

You know very big maps are sometimes a problem for me because then you have to explore a lot more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Read this up
> GTA 5: Why There are 3 Cities in GTA 5, a Fan Speculates - GTA Engine
> the artcile does make sense.
> Who knows gta 5 will have the biggest GTA Map ever



I think it will have biggest map for sure. Absolutely


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO gta 4 has bigger map but less mission when compared to sa. Hope gta 5 don't disappoint gamers.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ GTA 4 bigger map than SA? DAFUQ? did you even play SA?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ GTA 4 bigger map than SA? DAFUQ? did you even play SA?



Maybe in pixels, it can be larger.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Till date SA has largest map. That I know for sure.


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2012)

yeah i played SA but i feel it is easy and faster to roam SA than IV so I felt IV is bigger.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2012)

its true, GTA4 map is maybe 10-15% smaller, but GTA SA had more unused space in it (desert).
GTA4 map is massive.
anyways, R* will delay PC release by 6months as usual, lets hope  atleast they do good porting.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 27, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> its true, GTA4 map is maybe 10-15% smaller, but GTA SA had more unused space in it (desert).
> GTA4 map is massive.
> anyways, R* will delay PC release by 6months as usual, lets hope  atleast they do good porting.



Delay it by 3 months or 1 year. 6 months will make a distraction in 12th.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 27, 2012)

gta sa has the biggest map i bet


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

SA had biggest map but it wasn't used properly while GTA4 used full potential thats why it seems like GTA4 has bigger map than SA.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> SA had biggest map but it wasn't used properly while GTA4 used full potential thats why it seems like GTA4 has bigger map than SA.



Exactly. Even today if i play GTA SA, i find something new .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Well if you talking about maps no map is bigger than Elder Scrolls Morrowind or I guess the one that came before that, not exactly sure. But man o man that a hell of a map to explore.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 28, 2012)

Whats gueses do you put on the Gta 5?
I hope it doesnt shake our pc's
lets hope it's optimized and the minimum requirements be 15gb HDD space,A dual core,2 gb ram and gfx card probably the lowest one


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Highly unlikely after MP3.


----------



## Alok (Oct 12, 2012)

GTA V Details Coming In December Issue Of Game Informer


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 13, 2012)

Ignore if already posted.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ fake


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 13, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ fake



yeah fake saw this about 3-4  months ago no youtube there are so many other vids too like this.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> GTA V Details Coming In December Issue Of Game Informer



Good News.  Many games are coming in this quarter and most of them are highly hyped AAA games.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 13, 2012)

GTA V and AC3 I know of. Any other major title coming up?

Yes even I don't think its gonna have lesser system requirements. I am also not keeping my hopes high for a highly optimised PC version. If GTA 4 required that much of processing power I wonder what will GTA 5 do if its not properly optimised.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2012)

> Just when you thought Rockstar wasn’t interesting in showing GTA 5 off to press and gamers alike, there comes an interesting news that changes the whole dynamic again. Yes, the demo of the game has been shown to press and we will have our first blowout soon.
> How soon? Game Informer magazine’s next cover is GTA 5, which should be a fantastic news, too, because the magazine also carries with it a lot of info on the cover games, and we may get to see a bunch of new pics.
> The magazine’s Editor-in-Chief, Andy McNamara Tweeted about the game, and wrote: “In NYC, about to check out December’s cover game #GTAV”, with an accompanying picture of Rockstar’s logo.”
> Game Informer is the third largest magazine in the United States so such a way to reveal the game is not uprising considering many people read it. This makes it clear that the game there will be a lot of information available to people next month, and as Gamestop’s placeholder date of March 2013 suggests, GTA 5 will be in our hands soon.
> Rockstar has begun showing off the game and it has to be an exciting thing for fans of one of the biggest franchises in the world.



Read more at *gamingbolt.com/gta-5-release-date-update-game-shown-to-media-info-blowout-soon#9Wdc0ecHxgGz77Hg.99


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

check out 
*gamingbolt.com/gta-5-artwork-reveal-hidden-secrets-that-you-may-have-missed


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone here purshacing this?
*gamingbolt.com/gta-5-new-details-coming-november-8th-will-include-over-18-pages-of-new-information

CAN TDF buy this and post in the website for all of us?


----------



## rider (Oct 29, 2012)

Will GTA V following *Red dead redemption* with no PC version? GTA 5 release date possibly leaked - but where's the PC version? | News | PC Gamer


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2012)

rider said:


> Is GTA V will follow *Red dead redemption* with no PC version? GTA 5 release date possibly leaked - but where's the PC version? | News | PC Gamer



Not really. The pc port will be late just like previous releases.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2012)

Can tdf please buy that Gameinformer copy? and post it?


----------



## rider (Oct 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Can tdf please buy that Gameinformer copy? and post it?



ask raboo bhai, he will inform team TDF.



thetechfreak said:


> Not really. The pc port will be late just like previous releases.



Oh! they will release in the end of 2013 with some special requirements that will make your rig to throw.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> check out
> *gamingbolt.com/gta-5-artwork-reveal-hidden-secrets-that-you-may-have-missed




Wow.... 



> Oh and the Rockstar newswire also mentioned that there is a lot of information coming out next month, and urged gamers to get ready.. They are referring to the Game Informer blowout which is scheduled for next month. The game was shown to media as well.The magazine’s Editor-in-Chief, Andy McNamara Tweeted about the game, and wrote: “In NYC, about to check out December’s cover game #GTAV”, with an accompanying picture of Rockstar’s logo.”
> Read more at *gamingbolt.com/gta-5-artwork-reveal-hidden-secrets-that-you-may-have-missed#KCi89ck8mIFMAA4L.99



Fingers crossed..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2012)

Well GTA series has always been on PC so there might be delay but there is no way they are going to make this a console exclusive. 

Well GTA series has always been on PC so there might be delay but there is no way they are going to make this a console exclusive.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well GTA series has always been on PC so there might be delay but there is no way they are going to make this a console exclusive.
> 
> Well GTA series has always been on PC so there might be delay but there is no way they are going to make this a console exclusive.



Playing GTA is much more fun on a PC than on a console...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 30, 2012)

jkultimate said:


> Ignore if already posted.



Nice graphics!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RQOJH.jpg


Link

Well GTA IV Coming next year


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow beach girls. I like it.  Good thing that its pushed to 2013, too many games to play this year.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

> _Today, we're proud to announce that Grand Theft Auto V is expected to launch worldwide spring 2013 for* Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3*.
> 
> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V takes place in a re-imagined, present-day Southern California in the largest and most thriving game-world we have ever created set in the sprawling city of Los Santos and for miles beyond – from the tops of the mountains to the depths of the ocean.
> 
> Starting next week November 5, 2012, Grand Theft Auto V will become available for pre-order everywhere and fans can expect a host of new information to become available in November._



No mention of the PC release, don't tell me it'll release in 2014, like GTA IV pc released a year after xbox and ps3 release. dafaq Rockstar, GTA was pc exclusive, Y U NO LOYAL


----------



## Alok (Oct 31, 2012)

I think o Pc version till summer


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2012)

GTA was so successful in PC, because of MODS. Even i bought original game DVD's of GTA IV, and GTA EFLC, GTA SA and GTA VC. 

Also, till today there are lots of mods available for SA, which makes it playing SA like new everytime.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> No mention of the PC release, don't tell me it'll release in 2014, like GTA IV pc released a year after xbox and ps3 release. dafaq Rockstar, GTA was pc exclusive, Y U NO LOYAL



Rockstar haven't even started work on the PC version.
Here's a quote from them..


> "Hey guys, glad to see so much enthusiasm about the release announcement. For those asking about the PC platform, we're currently focused on the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of the game and don't have any details to share about a PC version at this time."


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ its really unfair  , in such cases I respect EA, they still care about pc gamers......


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2012)

WTF! No gta for pc ROCKSTAR SUCKS!


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Rockstar haven't even started work on the PC version.
> Here's a quote from them..



This means that they are working on the PC version...its just that they want to make profit at max with the xbox & ps3 first and later on down the line release the PC version.....may be 6 months~1 year....depends...!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

is it true there will be no PC version?? here is latest comment  of Rockstar:-

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/3785/capturefxh.png


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

we will eventually get it like other gta games but probably after 6-8 month , guess i have to buy console exclusively to play gta 5 on release date ! . hope they release a good port unlike gta 4 where my zotac 560ti struggle to play on max setting


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> This means that they are working on the PC version...its just that they want to make profit at max with the xbox & ps3 first and later on down the line release the PC version.....may be 6 months~1 year....depends...!



bro this game will sell millions of copies, regardless of which platform or when it is released. they could have released the pc version along with the console one and made a larger profit. Now i suspect this will be another crappy port like gta iv.....also sony and microsoft might want only the console version to release first, so that more consoles are sold just to play this game.......


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ill wait for PC version if they make a good port of PC version like Capcom is doing with RE6


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ bro capcom is not making good port ! they are releasing the game in 2013 , too late for resident evil fans


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 31, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ bro capcom is not making good port ! they are releasing the game in 2013 , too late for resident evil fans



Capcom and Rockstar actually make it better for us on PC which is why they are delaying it ,Peace!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ bro capcom is not making good port ! they are releasing the game in 2013 , too late for resident evil fans



Atleast they turned a console exclusive into PC also. I am good with that.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2012)

*www.change.org/petitions/make-a-gt...kstar-to-make-a-pc-version-for-the-game#share


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

Done. Even though I am not much fan of this series. Did it for the sake of PC gaming. 

Petition is Closed now. WTH ??


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2012)

Wait ill make it again, closed it by mistake!

share it how much you all can! tweet it to rockstar
*www.change.org/petitions/we-need-gta-5-for-pc-i-want-rockstar-to-make-a-pc-version-for-the-game#share


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

ok Did it..


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

well lets make it happen , just like dark souls , i am sure gta 5 will going to be so epic .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2012)

lol calm down guys, that comment from rockstar did not mean that there's no PC version. It just means that the PC version will be a port, which could be bad (remember gta4?)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

I told them but they wouldn't listen.


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW, I'm super excited for this. 
Hopefully GTA 5 won't be a poor console port as GTA 4 was.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I told them but they wouldn't listen.



Rockstar should be boycotted!


----------



## Jripper (Nov 1, 2012)

^ Kinda hard to do when they come up with games like GTA,L.A.Noire,Max Payne etc X_x


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2012)

No problem for me , i am buying ps3 in few days  , i dont want to miss another red dead redemption game , beside the feeling of playing game on release date is so different .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

Just enjoy what you are getting rather than complaining. 

Just enjoy what you are getting rather than complaining.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Just enjoy what you are getting rather than complaining.
> 
> Just enjoy what you are getting rather than complaining.



hey bro , i see you are building a gaming rig for 130k  , spare some cash and buy ps3 to play some good exclusive , i am doing the same !


----------



## Nipun (Nov 1, 2012)

iittopper said:


> hey bro , i see you are building a gaming rig for 130k  , spare some cash and buy ps3 to play some good exclusive , i am doing the same !



I think he already owns one.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

iittopper said:


> hey bro , i see you are building a gaming rig for 130k  , spare some cash and buy ps3 to play some good exclusive , i am doing the same !



Actually never got attracted with consoles because they are more for Action and Adventure or button mashing type games and I am more of a RPG lover. Occasional AA games are enough for me and RPG is more fun to play on PC so.....
Thanks for the advice anyway. 



Nipun said:


> I think he already owns one.



Nope I don't.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 2, 2012)

Someone contact R* and ask them?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Someone contact R* and ask them?



*img819.imageshack.us/img819/3785/capturefxh.png

"No details on PC version..."


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

So .... m Unhappy :'(


----------



## theserpent (Nov 2, 2012)

@Nipun i mean by emailing them


----------



## Nipun (Nov 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> @Nipun i mean by emailing them



Would it make any difference if I tell you on FB Chat that its I not "i", or I email you that?

Try your luck at emailing, we all know what reply you'll get.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2012)

Lots of new info apparently has been LEAKED about GTA V  

*GAME COVER​*
[CENTER][url]*i.imgur.com/l9R8b.jpg[/url][/CENTER]




and



> -You play as Albert DeSilva a half american half puerto rican american
> -He is 42 years old and has an ex wife and 2 kids
> - the show breaking bad has a little influence on the game as Albert is drawn to the life of crime from an older age for the money.
> -You also play as Dougie Vejo a younger criminal just coming up in Los Santos
> ...





Source- New GTA V Info from Gameinformer Leaked - Daily Video Game Deals - Best Video Game Deals | Daily Video Game Deals


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ Nice find. Looks promising and its good that the date has been pushed.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

no no ! i wish the info is not correct , i cannot play a 42 year character , how he will escape from cops ? He will probably get heart attack escaping the cop ! i need someone like niko bellic , who can beat 30 -40 people in one go , and gets full health by eating a burger


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

I just hope that the new character is good with flirting.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2012)

*That rumor has now been confirmed as a FAKE as well by Game Informer's Managing Editor Matt Bertz via twitter*
*twitter.com/mattbertz/status/265486448076132353
GTAForums.com -> Game Informer Leak(s)


btw, for info on GTA5, go here GTAForums.com -> GTA V


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> *That rumor has now been confirmed as a FAKE as well by Game Informer's Managing Editor Matt Bertz via twitter*
> *twitter.com/mattbertz/status/265486448076132353
> GTAForums.com -> Game Informer Leak(s)



thank god it was fake


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Which Rumor ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Which Rumor ??



this one..



> -You play as Albert DeSilva a half american half puerto rican american
> -He is 42 years old and has an ex wife and 2 kids
> - the show breaking bad has a little influence on the game as Albert is drawn to the life of crime from an older age for the money.
> -You also play as Dougie Vejo a younger criminal just coming up in Los Santos
> ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 7, 2012)

GRAND THEFT AUTO V Trailer #2 Is Coming Next Week 11.14.2012
Grand Theft Auto V Trailer #2 Coming Next Week, Wed Nov 14 | Rockstar Games
*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/actual_1352151155.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2012)

I guess it has already been posted by thetechfreak.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ My post is about trailer... Sorry if its already posted


----------



## abhidev (Nov 8, 2012)

New screenshot

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/11/qx6ahjpg-19cf8e_800w-610x327.jpg

Source --> IGN


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

^ Awesome


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2012)

Well the protagonist doesn't looks too young to me at all. :


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well the protagonist doesn't looks too young to me at all. :



As long as the character is badass, doesn't matter if hez young or middle-aged.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

> "The long wait is over at last. With the December issue, Grand Theft Auto V fans can pore over every detail we could get about Rockstar Games' highly anticipated sequel. Over the course of 18 pages (our biggest cover story yet!), we introduce the three main protagonists, discuss the groundbreaking way you use them, and explore the reimagined Los Santos – the biggest open world Rockstar has created to date. The massive feature also divulges and dissects many more aspects of the game fans won't want to miss."


LINK
*sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/482926_10151308289748708_94879512_n.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/22520_10151308307963708_2033942187_n.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

keep em coming!!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Really nice. Now am liking these Protagonists more than Niko.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here it is!




> GTA fans, the time has come.
> 
> Game Informer has blown the lid off of Grand Theft Auto 5, revealing a tonne of previously unknown details about Rockstar's hugely anticipated crime game.
> 
> ...



Scans here..

*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta1.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta2.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta3.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta4.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta5.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta6.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta7.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta8.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta9.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta10.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta11.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta12.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta13.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta14.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta15.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta16.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta17.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta18.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta19.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta20.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta21.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta22.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/gta-v_5/gta23.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

awesome stuff !!! ....btw get the pdf here


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

This **** sounds like pulp fiction  So awesome |m|


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

AWESOME.... BTW DAN Thanks for that Link


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2012)

awesome...3 diff playable characters...niceee!!!


----------



## Alok (Nov 9, 2012)

Omg. . Awesome details. Switching characters is great addition..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2012)

Some amazing screens: Grand Theft Auto V na najnowszych screenach prosto z gry! | NIENAGRANI.PL | Naj.

Now, I don't feel like playing any game 'cause every game's inferior to this. 

R*, youdamen.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link
BEST GAME EVA WITH THE BIGGEST MAP 
Sadly not for PC

If anyone downloaded the PDF Dan4u gave please send it to me, 
I tried downloading but it was virus for me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Sadly not for PC



*fuuu.us/394.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Sadly not for PC



eih?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Thanks for the link
> BEST GAME EVA WITH THE BIGGEST MAP
> Sadly not for PC
> 
> ...


Here U go... Try this.. No virus BTW..
*EDIT*
*www.mediafire.com/view/?5wlzu0ppbqpvzqb


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ where?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ where?


Sorry lol GTAV.pdf


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> AWESOME.... BTW DAN Thanks for that Link


No probs man 


theserpent said:


> Sadly not for PC
> 
> If anyone downloaded the PDF Dan4u gave please send it to me,
> I tried downloading but it was virus for me



no pc, that's what I hate about Rockstar, probably sony and microsoft paid them to not release it on the PC along with the console version, it will look so inferior on the console compared to the pc  (provided they optimise it properly for pc) 

and how did you get a virus from that link ?? , you selected 'download via torrent', right? kaspersky didn't detect anything for me


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ nop download directly ...it downloaded all crap stuff..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Well 3 protagonist in one games is indeed a welcome addition for me. Also the screens looks awesome.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks for all the updates 
new screen shots GTAForums.com -> GTA V Game Informer Preview

btw, has anyone noticed the cars?
they dont have the realistic/detailed look of GTA4. they seem cartoony, like that of GTA SA.
could it be because of preview build or are these the final version?
example: 
9F (Audi R8)
*i.imgur.com/PP9un.jpg

Comet (Porsche 911)
*i.imgur.com/IGxb6.jpg

GTA4 comet

Look the cars in this pic, you can see a patriot (hummer), compared to GTA4's look cartoony
*i.imgur.com/PsPgR.jpg

GTA4 Patriot
*images.wikia.com/gtawiki/images/a/a5/Patriot-GTA4-modified-front.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ nop download directly ...it downloaded all crap stuff..



you should select 'download via torrent', all other direct download and stuff is crap.

also check this mediafire link, its contains the same content found in the 18-page cover story, but includes details about all three characters and more pics


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Agreed. The light reflection is terrible as per me, also looks kinda unfinished.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2012)

Whatever i am in LOVE WITH THE SCREENSHOTS  And yeah 6 months are remaining they will develop it,


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

BTW Whats this 
Check highlighted area
*i.imgur.com/tphKl.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW Whats this
> Check highlighted area
> *i.imgur.com/tphKl.jpg



GTA 4 problem, again!


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ what i din't understand?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ what i din't understand?



*I.
I face this problem in GTA 4 many times, and once after this problem occurs if I don't stop or slow down, all textures disappear except cars.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2012)

^It's same engine alright.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Well then just hope that its not the same problem again.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ I'm sorry, but what's the problem ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

See post no. 496.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ I'm sorry, but what's the problem ?





gameranand said:


> See post no. 496.



And #493 too. The car's front-right tire isn't in contact with road.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2012)

28 new screenshots click me


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2012)

^late


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2012)

Xbox 360 Feature: GTA 5 details: five things you won't see - Xbox 360 - The Official Magazine


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

One single Game Informer article, and the internet journalists bast ardize it so much, breaking it into bits and pieces, hungry for hits, ugh!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Same thing happened when Game Informer gave some information about ME3 IIRC.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/H37UN.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

WTH? you can't buy houses in GTA 5 :O


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol no romance too


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

Thats sad for a sandbox game like STA.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ STA ? You mean GTA


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ STA ? You mean GTA



no
he meant STA


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Same thing happened when Game Informer gave some information about ME3 IIRC.



Happens with every reveal I guess, and it feels so awkward, particularly when you have read the entire reveal and looking at these journos deliberately sharing bits and pieces as if they are just discovering stuff.

ye STA kya hai?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

what is STA


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

That was a typo. I meant GTA.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

Piyush said:


> no
> he meant STA



See  he meant GTA  
Now whats STA


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay, we ll honor Gameranand by replacing GTA with STA in every post that follows, what say?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

Let us Coin STA as Sandbox type game


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

Come on guys stop pulling my legs.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

STA5 ftw!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm looking forward for STA5 in 2013, one game more in my TPL. (Its not a typo. )


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

Dam it only PS3 owners can play,
Anand will have a chance to play he has a ps3


----------



## Nipun (Nov 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> dam it only ps3 owners can play,
> anand will have a chance to play he has a ps3



no.   .


----------



## Neo (Nov 12, 2012)

Just bought STA4. Anyone wanna play multi player ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2012)

10 new HD GTAV screens - New GTAV screenshots - Imgur

*i.imgur.com/33qfP.jpg
*assets2.ignimgs.com/2012/11/12/gtav-02jpg-19d0a5.jpg

Lot more here - *www.reddit.com/r/grandtheftautov


----------



## Alok (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm gonna hate it if it ain't coming to pc


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> 10 new HD *GTAV *screens - New GTAV screenshots - Imgur
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*STAV.

And first screenshot looks awesome! Mountains are awesome


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2012)

OMFG 
I cant find my eyesss


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah good thing I am getting a new rig. STA5 would be a great game to play on it.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 13, 2012)

the true visual beauty of GTA V can never be fulfilled on a console, even rockstar knows that.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys, come on, this gettin' a little cheesier. "STA" brings to my mind something related to sand, like Sand Theft Auto. Damn.

GTA, Grand Theft Auto, sounds fine. *Aragorn voice* What say you?



dan4u said:


> the true visual beauty of GTA V can never be fulfilled on a console, even rockstar knows that.....



They said PS3 was the main development platform.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Ah good thing I am getting a new rig. STA5 would be a great game to play on it.



But not for PC


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ It will come eventually.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope it does 
BTW first mission involves you going in a cycle XD

*www.ign.com/wikis/grand-theft-auto-5/GTA_V_Week_on_IGN\

READ ALL YOU WANT ^^^^^^


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2012)

^Just like SA? Hmm... I smell awesomeness of this game already.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ Nop it's not...Read the ign thing



> Ask any GTA fan what their favourite mission of all time is, and Three Leaf Clover is guaranteed to rank highly. The heist mission from Grand Theft Auto IV encapsulated everything that was great about the series in 15 minutes of gaming nirvana. It had everything: a bank robbery with hostages held at gunpoint; a shootout against SWAT teams on the streets of Liberty City with police helicopters circling above; and a last-ditch attempt to escape the cops by fleeing along the subway tracks on foot. It was action packed, was bursting with variety and was superbly paced. It was the perfect GTA mission.
> 
> So it’s hard not to feel a pang of excitement when Rockstar says that Three Leaf Clover is the inspiration for much of Grand Theft Auto V and that heists will be the game’s backbone. Better still, Rockstar claims each will be bigger than any heist mission it’s done before.
> 
> ...



^THATS LIL BIT OF THE FIRST MISSION


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2012)

^Sorry. TL;DR.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ ?? Tl:dr?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ ?? Tl:dr?



You could have Googled that! Too Long; Didn't Read.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont trust IGN guys anyways..


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ They played it .
R* had called around 2-3 gaming media companies about a month back and showed them a demo


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 14, 2012)

TRAILER 2 IN 6 HRS.
*www.rockstargames.com/videos/video/10261

New screens:

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/actual_1352823115.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Nov 14, 2012)

Trailer 2 XD
Grand Theft Auto V
Now live


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2012)

its awesome!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

1:02 reference to San Andreas' ending mission


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2012)

*www.dropbox.com/sh/bgnxm502jgri7g8/IpoJUvIBYg
pics of trailer


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 15, 2012)

GTA 4 vs. GTA 5 comparison - Imgur

*i.imgur.com/srGHE.jpg

Who says GTA isn't for kids.


----------



## Alok (Nov 15, 2012)

^ Lol three monkeys


----------



## puli44 (Nov 15, 2012)

trailer #2 looking like they mixed gta sandreas+gta4+vice city ... superb


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 15, 2012)

GTA 5 TRAILER 2


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> GTA 4 vs. GTA 5 comparison - Imgur
> 
> *i.imgur.com/srGHE.jpg
> 
> Who says GTA isn't for kids.


Lmao ... _Gandhiji Ke 3 Bandar lol_



puli44 said:


> trailer #2 looking like they mixed gta sandreas+gta4+vice city ... superb


But theme Music Sux.. GTA IV got damn awesome one... Hope we can listen those "F words" again


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2012)

If it is bigger than red dead redemption and gta 4 combined , then before buying this game i need to buy a new hard disk . I wonder what the size will be , probably around 30 gb ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2012)

EPIK! The dog scene cracked me up like hell. R*, you rock real hard! 

I'm very glad this is coming out in spring 2013 'cause I can just keep playing this 24/7.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 17, 2012)

sadness need a new graphics card


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 17, 2012)

will there be a pc release ?  
i mean will the pc version be released along with consoles?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> i mean will the pc version be released along with consoles?



Sadly no.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2012)

^I'm glad 'cause I don't want them to give us a shytty port.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 17, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I'm glad 'cause I don't want them to give us a shytty port.



what makes you think so? 
Even GTA 4 is released after the console release and is a bad port.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Most of the games which gets released for PC with consoles are BAD port, there are too many examples to count. Better to wait for a optimized porting.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 17, 2012)

Why don't these companies code for pc seperately.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Because there is more money in consoles as compared to PC.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> Why don't these companies code for pc seperately.


imo it's just like making same game twice ...



Digital Fragger said:


> Why don't these companies code for pc seperately.


imo it's just like making same game twice ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay now this is slightly off-topic, but totally awesome!


[YOUTUBE]ilP_sSzBo3M#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

^Awesome


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> imo it's just like making same game twice ...



it's not exactly. 
few companies do develop for pc first. BF3 for example.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

nice video that


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wallpaper.

*i.imgur.com/fx7hH.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the Wallpaper.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

**************************************************************************************************

GTA Radio - Android app.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)

lol
SA wasn't this much bad looking
must be 800*600 with low textures


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 26, 2012)

A unique game, a unique taste, Sleeping Dogs was good too. But waiting for GTA V badly


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ Yes, whatever game it is. It is never so good compared to GTA Series. If it is open-world, Sandbox game, it is GTA for me.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 27, 2012)

Reached 40k 
*www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/rockstar-release-gta-v-on-pc


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2012)

82,548 signatures so far...

*www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/rockstar-release-gta-v-on-pc


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

What the?! it doubled in just one day?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2012)

I already signed in that petition. BTW, didn't rockstar planned to port it to PC?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> What the?! it doubled in just one day?



Well there are a lot of fans of this game who have PC to play so....


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 28, 2012)

Man it would be disappointing to not to get to play GTA V just because I don't own a console. Anyway signed the petition.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Don't worry they will release the game for PC also. I don't think that they will take away GTA from PC gamers.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Don't worry they will release the game for PC also. I don't think that they will take away GTA from PC gamers.



+1

PC game sale of GTA IV is still going, whereas console users, trying to get used ones in bazaar of forums. I bought it when game was released and since i lost my copy, bought one two weeks ago. Cause it is just 374 INR only. Even if GTA V for PC priced at 1k, i will buy, because it is worth.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Don't worry they will release the game for PC also. I don't think that they will take away GTA from PC gamers.


Crappy Ports


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Crappy Ports



Lets hope they won't repeat their mistakes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 1, 2012)

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/actual_1354047789.jpg 
Trevor Phillips


----------



## dan4u (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys there's a petition for releasing GTA V on the pc, and its got people talking, 'GTA 5' petition for PC release surpasses initial goal, reaches for greater one and GTA V PC Petition receive desire 100,000 signatures now its aiming to get 150,000 signatures

here's the Link to the Petition Rockstar: Release GTA V on PC
lets sign it and keep our fingers crossed


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/T3vDn.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 3, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys there's a petition for releasing GTA V on the pc, and its got people talking, 'GTA 5' petition for PC release surpasses initial goal, reaches for greater one and GTA V PC Petition receive desire 100,000 signatures now its aiming to get 150,000 signatures
> 
> here's the Link to the Petition Rockstar: Release GTA V on PC
> lets sign it and keep our fingers crossed



oh hey captain obvious


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I signed the petition from both my email IDs not for this game but for PC gaming.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 8, 2012)

I too Signed in Petition & pu a Sig.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2012)

GTA can never get its textures right


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> GTA can never get its textures right



Why am I not surprised. True that.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

Its up for pre-order now:
Grand Theft Auto V game | Game | Flipkart.com PS3


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

No use, Tell me when its available for PC.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 22, 2012)

1,32thousand signs for this game to come to pc seems too low, specially when 'gangnam style' hitting almost 1billion  view on the youtube. Really depressive.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 22, 2012)

mohiuddin said:


> 1,32thousand signs for this game to come to pc seems too low, specially when 'gangnam style' hitting almost 1billion  view on the youtube. Really depressive.



What does Gangnam Style have to do with PC Port of GTA V?


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 22, 2012)

^just think in a different way.
A crap video with some mad dances can take 3-4 min from 1billion viewers' (may have more than one view by same person/s ) life but this very important petition which takes much less time than the length of that gangnam video got signed by only 1,32thousand persons (also have more than one sign from same person/s ).


----------



## Nipun (Dec 22, 2012)

mohiuddin said:


> ^just think in a different way.
> A crap video with some mad dances can take 3-4 min from 1billion viewers' (may have more than one view by same person/s ) life but this very important petition which takes much less time than the length of that gangnam video got signed by only 1,32thousand persons (also have more than one sign from same person/s ).


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2012)

Just saw on fb > OMG *SHARKS*


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2012)

GTA V: new screenshots, epic fan-made trailer and PC release date update - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India

*img.gawkerassets.com/img/189b8rfyyf4lqjpg/xlarge.jpg

more screenshots here click me


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2012)

They will release it for PC.. Remember LA NOIRE, everyone thought it would be a console exclusive and Rockstar didnt even comment whether it would be available for PC but finally Rockstar made a port for it..
GTA without PC is ridiculous.. 
But the question is, how good will the port be..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

Wait did  i just read that there will be a pc version


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2012)

^hmm you read pretty late.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ Ok ..I'm just happy there will be a pc version
On the other side, there are chances of the game getting banned
GTA 5 Should be Banned Says U.S. Senator


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2012)

all you people were p*****g in your pants thinking GTA 5 won't release on PC
have you ever seen a GTA which hasn't released for pc?
the question was not will there be a GTA 5 port?
it was how good will the GTA 5 PC port be


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

Mallware alert for this thread  is anyone else getting the same warning?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 24, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> all you people were p*****g in your pants thinking GTA 5 won't release on PC
> have you ever seen a GTA which hasn't released for pc?
> the question was not will there be a GTA 5 port?
> it was how good will the GTA 5 PC port be



You seriously need to change your company at school. On every thread you have astersisks replacing a profanity. There are many better words to choose.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Mallware alert for this thread  is anyone else getting the same warning?



Nope, no warning for me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2012)

> Mallware alert for this thread is anyone else getting the same warning?


which AV u using?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

^Avira Now it doesnt show any warning google chrome regards everything as virus


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 25, 2012)

can't wait. Gta vice city was the first pc game i played!!!


----------



## Nipun (Dec 25, 2012)

Harsh Pranami said:


> can't wait. Gta vice city was the first pc game i played!!!



It was Dave for me. Bow & Arrow after that.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2012)

Dave and Prince. Good old days!


----------



## ribhu97 (Jan 5, 2013)

@bippukt It was Super Mario 64 on Nintendo 64 and Dave on PC back in 99 for me
And will there be Venturas on the GTA V map or will it be only Los Santos????


----------



## bippukt (Jan 5, 2013)

It was around 1996-97 I think. By 1999, I was playing Doom (needed 12 floppies!) and Age of Empires: Rise of Rome 

EDIT: And Aladdin - how did I forget that!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

12 floppies?? :O

btw.. this is a cry3 thread. avoid other discussions.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2013)

Box art reveal is due this month. Why do I get a feeling that it will be just couple of characters in boxes and a helicopter/jet at the top.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 12 floppies?? :O
> 
> btw.. this is a cry3 thread. avoid other discussions.


cry 3 ? u high?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 12 floppies?? :O
> 
> btw.. this is a cry3 thread. avoid other discussions.



Neither it is Crysis 3 nor Far Cry 3 thread ...


----------



## Jripper (Jan 6, 2013)

I think he did not mean far cry 3 
Bet he just shortened crysis into cry


----------



## shreymittal (Jan 6, 2013)

The first game i played was nfs 3 hot pursuit in 1998 and then i played gta san andreas on my cousins desktop and i was like wow what an game i forgot all nfs, mario, aladin. I am seriously waiting for gta v my excitement is increasing as 2013 summer are arriving


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

So did Rockstar officially announced that they are going to release this game on PC or not ??


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2013)

^ they said that pc and wii version may be considered 

And guys please stick to thread topic, there is already a thread regarding first game u played.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn the preview is hot.


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So did Rockstar officially announced that they are going to release this game on PC or not ??



Time to celebrate carnival .
Now its confirmed   . Amazon france is up for pre-order of pc version.

*www.gta5tv.com/gta-v-pc/


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

Alok said:


> Time to celebrate carnival .
> Now its confirmed   . Amazon france is up for pre-order of pc version.
> 
> GTA V will be available on PC!! | GTA 5 TV


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

So my guess wasn't wrong, though it took more time now for their attention.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2013)

yayyyy!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

just hope it wont be sloppy console port like Hitman ABsolution. 

thinking of 12gig patches...


----------



## Nipun (Jan 20, 2013)

Will pre-order as soon as it becomes available on flipkart.


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2013)

This game will be my first ever pre-order


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

Good for me, I don't do pre orders.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Good for me, I don't do pre orders.



And why is that?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

oh he will use the *cough* version of the game first, play it all, and then go for the legit version  aint it gameranand?


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it confirmed by them about pc version?
If yes, will it come at the same day with other versions?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2013)

Nipun said:


> And why is that?



Some reasons
1)Game doesn't turn out to be good
2) Wont run on my graphic card,which is out of question for his as he has 7870x2  Lucky gamer


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 20, 2013)

3.5 k, whoooping high

3.5 k, whoooping high


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 20, 2013)

Heck! I would the *ahem**ahem* version then! Anyways it doesn't have the MP mode..


----------



## dan4u (Jan 20, 2013)

Alok said:


> This game will be my first ever pre-order



only the PS3/XBOX version is available for pre-order right?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Heck! I would the *ahem**ahem* version then! Anyways it doesn't have the MP mode..



Chuck MP.. i play GTA for its kickass story. oh and this is to have 3 playable characters. dear lord. somebody try get me away from my PC!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

Nipun said:


> And why is that?



Well because I would hate to give them my money if I don't truly liked the game. 



anirbandd said:


> oh he will use the *cough* version of the game first, play it all, and then go for the legit version  aint it gameranand?



Nah, you are wrong this time. Though if you had said it 1 year ago, then it would be completely true.


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2013)

dan4u said:


> only the PS3/XBOX version is available for pre-order right?



i didn't say right now, i said "will be".


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2013)

3.5k no thanks  Steam sales FTW


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2013)

That price is for console versions. Pc ver will be affordable.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Alok said:


> That price is for console versions. Pc ver will be affordable.



Lets hope so...If it ain't affordable then I ain't buying it. I am not a fan of GTA series anyway.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 21, 2013)

true that.. i wont buy it either if its not 999/- (at max) ..

Having said so, when is the scheduled release date ?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> true that.. i wont buy it either if its not 999/- (at max) ..
> 
> Having said so, when is the scheduled release date ?



30th February.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ Nop its somewhere around june


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Nop its somewhere around june



Are you sure? Check *this.*


----------



## techofreako (Jan 21, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Are you sure? Check *this.*



lol...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Where is s180000000000rpm?? he was going gaga for GTA V  .. now that PC version is announced I don't know what he will do


----------



## techofreako (Jan 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Where is s180000000000rpm?? he was going gaga for GTA V  .. now that PC version is announced I don't know what he will do



no pc version is announced ..lLINK ..only available for xbox and ps3


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

techofreako said:


> no pc version is announced ..lLINK ..only available for xbox and ps3





Alok said:


> Time to celebrate carnival .
> Now its confirmed   . Amazon france is up for pre-order of pc version.
> 
> GTA V will be available on PC!! | GTA 5 TV




???


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2013)

techofreako said:


> no pc version is announced ..lLINK ..only available for xbox and ps3



Posted on Nov 8.


----------



## techofreako (Jan 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ???



Can't say anything right now....as nothing officially announced,
Finger Crossed!!!!  

BTW i couldn't figure out....why pc retail games use to be cheaper in india than on Steam and as compared to xbox & ps3


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Are you sure? Check *this.*



Dude gta 5 will release around June whats wrong with YOU


----------



## techofreako (Jan 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dude gta 5 will release around June whats wrong with YOU


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dude gta 5 will release around June whats wrong with YOU



Link please.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dude gta 5 will release around June whats wrong with YOU



You did not click the link, did you?
Lets see on 30th February then. I bet it will be released then.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ whats the bet?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 21, 2013)

AFAIk They said it will be released in April, 13 not sure though!


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ whats the bet?



I will gift you a BMW on 31st.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia see Q2 2013

*www.vgreleases.com/ps3/releasedate-243261.aspx

Release date still a mystery 
*eaglesrant.com/gta-5-preorders-begin-on-amazon-france-actual-release-date-remains-a-mystery/842/

God knows who told you it's Feb.
Oh wait  My mistake
Feb has 28 days 

This Computer Theory has effected my brain


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> God knows who told you it's Feb.
> Oh wait  My mistake
> Feb has 28 days


Finally...



Spoiler



*www.antifeministtech.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/godzilla_facepalm.jpg


You lost your BMW.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude this computer theory Is &(*&(
Why the hell do we need to learn all this networking crap


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dude this computer theory Is &(*&(
> Why the hell do we need to learn all this networking crap



because GTA 5.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ Lol no!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I will gift you a BMW on 31st.



Lol you got me the first time .. Dono how i fell for that


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

that was an epic troll!!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 21, 2013)

Though there's no word from Rockstar that it will be released for pc...but here on *Amazon France*...its available for preorder 

source --> *Tech2*


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2013)

^acc. to previous page we already know


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Though there's no word from Rockstar that it will be released for pc...but here on *Amazon France*...its available for preorder
> 
> source --> *Tech2*



These days i dont trust anything posted in tech2


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 22, 2013)

I doubt whether gta 5 will work in my pc since it require 16gb ram. will have to test it first with the *ahem ahem*  version then


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2013)

I heard it's size going to be 60 GB, not sure if it is for console's. So it is better to pre-order than the *ahem ahem* version . As it is going to take month to download. And one month Internet charge nearly equal to 1K.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> I doubt whether gta 5 will work in my pc since it require 16gb ram. will have to test it first with the *ahem ahem*  version then


16 GB RAM :Are you ..  kidding me?:


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2013)

impossible, I doubt GTA 5 will actually cross 4 GB of RAM usage (apart from system usage).. 
Remember, it is also meant to work on 6 year old crapware (read consoles).. so, i dont see any reason for rockstar to increase the system requirements like this


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Its simply ridiculous and impossible for a game to require 16GB of RAM. I mean a game hardly reach the 1.5GB IIRC.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

16GB RAM?? lOl

and i doubt the game size would cross 30GB.



arijitsinha said:


> I heard it's size going to be 60 GB, not sure if it is for console's. So it is better to pre-order than the *ahem ahem* version . As it is going to take month to download. And one month Internet charge nearly equal to 1K.



Heard?? give source.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 16GB RAM?? lOl
> 
> and i doubt the game size would cross 30GB.
> 
> ...



We were discussing about ram


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

i am discussing RAM and game size.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Sorry My Bad!
Need to take a sleep now! L(


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

lol..


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 22, 2013)

Gta4 was 16gb in HDD and gta5 needs 16gb on ram???
Lol. If it's true, then it would be a bad port for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> Gta4 was 16gb in HDD and gta5 needs 16gb on ram???
> Lol. If it's true, then it would be a* bad* *worst* port for sure.


Good now


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think that it would need that much RAM, I mean practically its near impossible.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

arrey yaar obviously its false news.. all speculations.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 23, 2013)

16GB ram? did corsair or Gkills sponsored GTA IV?


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 23, 2013)

I m sure gta5 run good on 2gb ram...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> I m sure gta5 run good on 2gb ram...


 Now that was really low GTA IV takes 3 gig ram in my case



Gaurav265 said:


> I m sure gta5 run good on 2gb ram...


 Now that was really low GTA IV takes 3 gig ram in my case


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> I m sure gta5 run good on 2gb ram...



now dont be so much optimistic dude... 2GB ram will be a bit underkill. 

yeah you would be able to play, with infinitesimally long load times.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

I think that game would eat up around 1.5GB RAM let aside running it on a 2GB RAM.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 23, 2013)

I play gta4 in low setting with 2gb ram at about 30fps.and 4gb ram is enough for gta5 .main thing is processer and graphics card.And I think gta5 graphics is not 3x better than gta4...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2013)

^^

Well, by looking at trailer, it is at least 2x better than GTA 4 and is much brighter than 4. And it sure does need a Quad Core and decent gfx, if i am not wrong.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Well you are right about that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2013)

BTW I am buying console only to play GTA V, and may be some other games also. Is that right decision? (Bought a used Xbox and it got damaged, so planning to buy new one)


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

No. Its a wrong decision.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> BTW I am buying console only to play GTA V, and may be some other games also. Is that right decision? (Bought a used Xbox and it got damaged, so planning to buy new one)



Well you can wait for the next gen consoles rumoured to come out next year rather than buying the current, slightly old consoles.

Ps3 killed the PS2 more or less so why not wait for Ps4?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ lol. Thought the same, but if the PC port is going to release 1 yr after the console launch, like they did with GTA IV, i can't wait for that long. So i planned like this. Let's see when they will release the PC port.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. Thought the same, but if the PC port is going to release 1 yr after the console launch, like they did with GTA IV, i can't wait for that long. So i planned like this. Let's see when they will release the PC port.



They wont release PC with consoles for sure


And minimim requirements will make sure a console is more econimical.
Anyone thinks 50GB HDD space will be needed(Max Payne 3 needed 28GB and that too it isn‘t as open as GTA, the PC port was very well done though so we shouldn‘t lose all hope)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ Guess you are missing the point. I am not going to play any games apart from GTA V in console. May be i will borrow console from my uncle and will play GTA V. Main concern is, Console games are way costlier than PC versions. GTA IV costed 500 bucks at the time of release whereas console version costed around 1.8k, IIRC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2013)

^^

If only GTA V will be played, then you should go for the console.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

look, if you are sure you can borrow the console, go for it. buy the game on launch @3.5K max. then complete it as fast as you can and then sell it off. the price you sell it depends on
1. the condition of the disc and box and manual..
2. how quickly from the launch day you can sell
3. usability of online codes, if any.

this way you only invest max-500 for the game.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> look, if you are sure you can borrow the console, go for it. buy the game on launch @3.5K max.


Its for preorder for 3k on flipkart.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

I said MAX. if its 3K then its all the better. 

thanks for the price update!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> look, if you are sure you can borrow the console, go for it. buy the game on launch @3.5K max. then complete it as fast as you can and then sell it off. the price you sell it depends on
> 1. the condition of the disc and box and manual..
> 2. how quickly from the launch day you can sell
> 3. usability of online codes, if any.
> ...



That's what i thought, but now my mind is fiddling around about console. Even my wife is interested in playing games in console, so who knows, i may probably end up buying one. Thanks for the advice. Sounds cool.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

you are a married dude with a wife who like to play Games??? Dude! thats like the best thing i've heard this year!! 

God bless you two.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2013)

^^

Thanks. Life is a lot cooler in Multiplayer mode.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

sure is!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you are a married dude with a wife who like to play Games??? Dude! thats like the best thing i've heard this year!!
> 
> God bless you two.



I know a lot of guys like that.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I know a lot of guys like that.




i have been trying to make my wife interested in games, but she prefers books to pc


----------



## krishnendu (Jan 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> i have been trying to make my wife interested in games, but she prefers books to pc



 Funny. Keep trying mate. Best of luck


----------



## iittopper (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> That's what i thought, but now my mind is fiddling around about console. Even my wife is interested in playing games in console, so who knows, i may probably end up buying one. Thanks for the advice. Sounds cool.



As new generation consoles comes , they may take sometime to establish themselves and cost very high price (remember the price of ps3 and ps2 on launch year) . PS3 have become old , but still 2013 have some of the best exclusive like god of war , beyond two souls , last of us , and many more . And since your wife is also interested in it , why dont you buy a used ps3 that cost as low as 8k (slim) .  


Offtopic - How to get a wife who loves gaming ,  here in india


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ Bought a used XBox sometime ago and it got damaged within few weeks, so i am so reluctant in buying used consoles. May be i will buy new, if things are as planned.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Bought a used XBox sometime ago and it got damaged within* few books*, so i am so reluctant in buying used consoles. May be i will buy new, if things are as planned.



lol Weeks


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol Weeks



Even I didn't get it..may be he is referring to the time spent by his wife in reading books.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

i don't know how i typed it, but it is a good lol.....


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

its better to go for New electronics. Warranty.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Offtopic - How to get a wife who loves gaming ,  here in india



That is the second most popular question in India.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> i have been trying to make my wife interested in games, but she prefers books to pc



Well you are not the only one. I am trying my best so that my GF would play MP sessions with me for no avail at all. Very few girls like games, furious gamer is a lucky one. 



Nipun said:


> That is the second most popular question in India.



Yeah among people like us.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you are not the only one. I am trying my best so that my GF would play MP sessions with me for no avail at all. Very few girls like games, furious gamer is a lucky one.



which game have you been trying?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nipun said:


> That is the second most popular question in India.


What's the first one then?


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2013)

GTA 5 Release Date 2013: March 24 Launch Leaked By Microsoft [REPORT] - International Digital Times


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> What's the first one then?



"when will I get a girl?"


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

Alok said:


> GTA 5 Release Date 2013: March 24 Launch Leaked By Microsoft [REPORT] - International Digital Times



^^ This was the topic.



RCuber said:


> "when will I get a girl?"



Now this is the hot topic.... 

Just pointing out...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> which game have you been trying?



Just the basics. Racing games and some games for Co-Op. :-8


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 24, 2013)

GTA 5 Leaked Release Date Likely Fake


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 24, 2013)

^Only God & Rockstar Studio knows the release date.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> "when will I get a girl?"


When our 'Fun days' are over probably


----------



## amjath (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it ll b released after e3


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool comparison  
GTA 4 vs. GTA 5 comparison - Imgur
~Shared by _Ethan_


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2013)

^ awesome huge difference 
Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Foly Huck!! 

btw how did they set the same situations for the comparision???


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2013)

Why i'm getting a feeling it'd be badly optimized :/


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

~snipped~


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Why windows 8 in gta 5


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V -: Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

console version is Late May.. when the hell is the PC version??????


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

^Even late 
GTA IV was also a console Port [BAD PORT]


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

no problem for me..

if the PC ver is a crappy port, i have a ps3.  gonna go for 2nd hand discs.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 29, 2013)

Well if this game turns out to be a BAD port then I'm gonna skip the game altogether.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't care if its a bad port or a good port, its going back to San Andreas, and that was exactly what I wanted from the next GTA


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think gtav will release on PC nov-dec this year and apr-may on consoles.As they did this with gta4...


----------



## Alok (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't care how badly its optimized . I just can't skip such huge excitement.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> I think gtav will release on PC nov-dec this year and apr-may on consoles.As they did this with gta4...


I'll  be in 12th then.
Not cool


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I'll  be in 12th then.
> Not cool



What do you mean?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> What do you mean?


I mean I'll in 12th Class by then!
No time to play [AFAIK]


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I mean I'll in 12th Class by then!
> No time to play [AFAIK]



And I passed 12th this year...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

and i'll be joining job. 

still GTA V ftw!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 29, 2013)

Well as many of the members here already know that I am not much of big fan of GTA series anyway.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well if this game turns out to be a BAD port then I'm gonna skip the game altogether.



If its a bad port, I'll buy it when I upgrade my pc once again.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well as many of the members here already know that I am not much of big fan of GTA series anyway.



You really aren't one?!?!?
Everyone is a GTA fan in India (thanks to cyber cafes  )


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Max Payne 3 was a very well optimized game, and uses the same engine, so there's a small chance that the PC version might not suck as bad as GTA4 did.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You really aren't one?!?!?
> Everyone is a GTA fan in India (thanks to cyber cafes  )



lol.... I came to know about this game from one of my relative when GTA 2 was released. From that day, i am a big fan of GTA Series.



cyborg47 said:


> Max Payne 3 was a very well optimized game, and uses the same engine, so there's a small chance that the PC version might not suck as bad as GTA4 did.



Some good news, i would be happy if it is true.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> (thanks to cyber cafes  )



Thanks to the cybercafes, none of us gave a crap about the story mode


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You really aren't one?!?!?
> Everyone is a GTA fan in India (thanks to cyber cafes  )



Yeah well I didn't liked the idea of making chaos without any reasons and motivations whatsoever, maybe thats the reason I like RPGs too much because of the story.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ lolol


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well I didn't liked the idea of making chaos without any reasons and motivations whatsoever, maybe thats the reason I like RPGs too much because of the story.




I am an RPG fan myself. But GTA's are getting better with age and its not complete chaos now unlike Saints Row series which only bothers about "fun in chaos".

On a side note, is there any rpg that u would recommend playing in the recent past, after witcher 2 and AC series??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2013)

^The STALKER series.. its very undderated but very very fun


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup!
GTA SA and GTA 4 had solid storyline



Nerevarine said:


> ^The STALKER series.. its very underrated but very very fun



+1 for this gem of the series

PS: Not all guys can play this game. It requires hell lot of patience


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^The STALKER series.. its very undderated but very very fun





Piyush said:


> Yup!
> GTA SA and GTA 4 had solid storyline
> 
> +1 for this gem of the series
> PS: Not all guys can play this game. It requires hell lot of patience



GTA4 story ftw!! loved it..

i tried playing Stalker. left it midway. the story was very slow. but environment, AI and game design was great.

btw, i dont know if another dedicated thread exists, but anyone played Episodes from Liberty City?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> GTA4 story ftw!! loved it..
> 
> i tried playing Stalker. left it midway. the story was very slow. but environment, AI and game design was great.
> 
> btw, i dont know if another dedicated thread exists, but anyone played Episodes from Liberty City?



I tried Stalker too but yeah as you rightly said, it is pretty slow and tests the patience level. Fallout series is better compared to Stalker IMO.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> GTA4 story ftw!! loved it..


yup... aslo, Roman-Niko conversations were funny and catchy


anirbandd said:


> i tried playing Stalker. left it midway. the story was very slow. but environment, AI and game design was great.
> 
> btw, i dont know if another dedicated thread exists, but anyone played Episodes from Liberty City?



Agreed, the story is damn slow till the mid game, but once the story catches up....hell i can't even explain the feeling there. The ending was one of the best endings i've played so far. I was totally satisfied and left me craving for more STALKER games


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am an RPG fan myself. But GTA's are getting better with age and its not complete chaos now unlike Saints Row series which only bothers about "fun in chaos".
> 
> On a side note, is there any rpg that u would recommend playing in the recent past, after witcher 2 and AC series??



See the following


Nerevarine said:


> ^The STALKER series.. its very undderated but very very fun





Piyush said:


> PS: Not all guys can play this game. It requires hell lot of patience




Also 
1. Kingdom of Amalur
2. Skyrim (If you haven't played)
3. DA series

Also refer to the Suggest Me game thread's first post and try to play those games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> GTA4 story ftw!! loved it..
> 
> i tried playing Stalker. left it midway. the story was very slow. but environment, AI and game design was great.
> 
> btw, i dont know if another dedicated thread exists, but anyone played Episodes from Liberty City?



Roman, Brucie is my fav characters in GTA IV.

And in EFLC, i like TBoGT better than TLAD. Also, TBoGT the lifestyle is shiny, rich and fun. And the missions are fast paced, so i enjoyed TBoGT more compared to TLAD.

And the way they connected all the characters between main story and DLC is excellent. I can see Niko in both DLC's and the way it is interlinked, is just awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

You know the GFX of GTA series is kinda different from other games, I can't explain how but they are, and for me in a bad way.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ For GTA 4, i agree. But rest i don't think it is that bad.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Well for the rest I didn't liked the visuals at all.  I hope GTA 5 won't have visuals like GTA 4.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> (thanks to cyber cafes  )



Sandbox games are called "GTA-jaisi game", thanks to cyber cafes.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be in 1st year degree, so not such a big problem


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 30, 2013)

GTA 3 looked pretty good.. ofcourse i played it on my GT8400 with framerates way below 30 and my car (while driving) stuck every second (ofcourse i was happy that the cops chasing me were stuck too ).

But yeah i loved the game then.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2013)

8400 GS can kick GTA3's ass.. you should be getting atleast  45+ fps at high man
maybe you meant gta 4 ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ For GTA 4, i agree. But rest i don't think it is that bad.





gameranand said:


> Well for the rest I didn't liked the visuals at all.  I hope GTA 5 won't have visuals like GTA 4.



you guys trolling?? @furiousgamer: how can you say GTA3 gfx was better than GTA4?? you drunk?? 

@anand: you didnt see trailers 1&2?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

I never said that GTA3 had better visuals. I didn't played it at all, installed and uninstalled. As for GTA4 I didn't liked the visuals much. As for GTA5, it kinda does looks like GTA4 but improved, if they tweak that a little then I would like it, hence the comment that it shouldn't be like GTA4. Got the point.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

peace...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> peace...



It wasn't any aggressive comment buddy. I was just clarifying myself.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

peace...


 

Dude! i know  just.. i dint feel like saying anything. so just posted that.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

So basically you were trolling.  Nice.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

wanna Piece of my Peace??

*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSaMdAppIAc8pbHLX_hr53MPQeb8nMZz6-6BQnczyoUGsqpvaH3qA


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

GTA 4 + Icehancer pack= great visuals


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Screw GPU
BTW ENB GFX is bit better


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you guys trolling?? @furiousgamer: how can you say GTA3 gfx was better than GTA4?? you drunk??
> 
> @anand: you didnt see trailers 1&2?



I didn't say that GTA 3 visuals are better compared to GTA IV. I meant, GTA IV visuals are not breath-taking and it misses something. But the other games, graphics wise, is good at the time of their release. Means GTA 3 was good for that time, and GTA IV is not good for 2008's gfx. Got it?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

it was a tradeoff between quality and quantity..
since it had a huge amount of graphics, it had to decrease on the quality to make it possible to render for that generation GPUs..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 31, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I didn't say that GTA 3 visuals are better compared to GTA IV. I meant, GTA IV visuals are not breath-taking and it misses something. But the other games, graphics wise, is good at the time of their release. Means GTA 3 was good for that time, and GTA IV is not good for 2008's gfx. Got it?



Not really, the initial GTA4 screenshots surprised a lot of people, so did the game. It was great for its time. When did you play the game btw?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not really, the initial GTA4 screenshots surprised a lot of people, so did the game. It was great for its time. When did you play the game btw?



Graphics are good but as I said earlier its kinda different. you know like Borderlands type is called cell shaded but I don't know the name for the type of graphics in GTA4 but its different than other games ain't it ??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

umm.. no.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V Is Coming 9.17.2013 | Rockstar Games

17th September


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 31, 2013)

*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/p6awa5W9tr3cra9UWUsw.jpg
Good lie


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Good lie



lie?! Its official


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 31, 2013)

^ I meant that R* lied about Spring Release


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

oh lord... when do the console versions come out??


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any news about PC release...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

I wonder if I will be able to run this game on my g6-2005ax lappy?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 31, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> Any news about PC release...



a year later may be, porting such a big a$s game is a difficult job you know 



pratyush997 said:


> ^ I meant that R* lied about Spring Release



Not really, the news is not just about the release but the announcement of the delay as well, so its no Lie


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not really, the initial GTA4 screenshots surprised a lot of people, so did the game. It was great for its time. When did you play the game btw?



I played it around 2009, once the PC version is released and to say frankly, the game is awesome and mind-blowing, with it's impressive storyline, gameplay, radio, voice acting of characters and the portrayal of those characters. But it lacks a lot when it comes to graphics. It is pretty crappy port in PC and graphics wise, it is way beyond Crysis. Even crysis have some bright, vivid, awesome graphics, which might have boosted the GTA IV to another level of experience. For me, trees in IV looks bad compared to Crysis, which is a much older game compared to IV.



gameranand said:


> Graphics are good but as I said earlier its kinda different. you know like Borderlands type is called cell shaded but I don't know the name for the type of graphics in GTA4 but its different than other games ain't it ??



Yes, name is RAGE (Rockstar Advanced Game Engine), where the game physics is good, but it lacks that realism.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 31, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I played it around 2009, once the PC version is released and to say frankly, the game is awesome and mind-blowing, with it's impressive storyline, gameplay, radio, voice acting of characters and the portrayal of those characters. But it lacks a lot when it comes to graphics. It is pretty crappy port in PC and graphics wise, it is way beyond Crysis. Even crysis have some bright, vivid, awesome graphics, which might have boosted the GTA IV to another level of experience. For me, trees in IV looks bad compared to Crysis, which is a much older game compared to IV.



The comparison to Crysis gave me a cancer


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Dude, Crysis was released around 2007 and it packs with excellent graphics of that era. But a game released a year later, GTA IV doesn't match the trend. I am not comparing Crysis with GTA IV. Just explaining what GTA IV lacks.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I played it around 2009, once the PC version is released and to say frankly, the game is awesome and mind-blowing, with it's impressive storyline, gameplay, radio, voice acting of characters and the portrayal of those characters. But it lacks a lot when it comes to graphics. It is pretty crappy port in PC and graphics wise, it is way beyond Crysis. Even crysis have some bright, vivid, awesome graphics, which might have boosted the GTA IV to another level of experience. For me, trees in IV looks bad compared to Crysis, which is a much older game compared to IV.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, name is RAGE (Rockstar Advanced Game Engine), where the game physics is good, but it lacks that realism.





simply put GTA4 for PC was just another port!! how good do you think the optimisations would be?? 
crysis was made For PC. 

the way things are shaping up in the PC domain, i think i will have to go for the PS3 GTA V once again, after the prices go down.. 

btw, RAGE is one FTW open world engine...

as for the physics, the cars dented in with proportion to the crash impact.. Niko's body swayed inside the car/bike in proportion to the acceleration/deceleration.. each and every car with different, realistic handling, superb weather cycle, good weapon performance.. 
i dont see any points to complain. 

and radio.. maaaannnn.. Integrity & Lazlow.   

yes, i'd say *GTA4 was a piece of art*.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ It is indeed piece of art, 9/10 and 1 for average graphics. Period.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

Now I am crying.I have to play next year when they release to PC or maybe never...take a look at R* site peoples abusing them for this delay.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Dude, Crysis was released around 2007 and it packs with excellent graphics of that era. But a game released a year later, GTA IV doesn't match the trend. I am not comparing Crysis with GTA IV. Just explaining what GTA IV lacks.



Just because Crysis 1 had OMFG graphics on the PC, doesn't mean that every game on the platform has to have them. Two different studios, two different games, two different styles and direction, the comparison is simply pointless. Minecraft was a PC exclusive when it released back in 2011 and that was after Crysis 2's release, would you complain that Minecraft's visuals were crap? You simply cannot look at them this way.
Back in 2007, Crytek was a kind of company which focused a lot on the graphics' greatness, and Rockstar aimed at something else. Take the animation/physics engine for example, literally miles better than the ragdoll physics in Crysis.
You should have looked at the kind of hype the game's visuals had back then, right from the initial teaser screenshots to the game's final release..everything was jaw dropping, and hey., it was their first GTA game on the current gen consoles, so that's a pretty great.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ I am not telling that R* did a sh1t job.I am just explaining that graphics was not upto the mark. If you see, GTA:SA graphics was excellent, at that time and i even thought GTA IV will have much better graphics, considering the long time they took to develop the game. Even if you see, the whole game looks very dull, trees are so edgy, and graphics is heavily pixellated. 

So, GTA:SA gfx is awesome , back in it's time, but GTA IV failed to match the expectation in that area. Rest everything is just great.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

> I am just explaining that graphics was not upto the mark.



They didn't really have to in the first place 



> If you see, GTA:SA graphics was excellent



Yes, they were, but what you should realize is that the GTA:SA released in the time when the consoles matured a lot, that's usually when the developers are most experienced with the console development.



> the whole game looks very dull



Its the style/tone they chose, GTA3 looked equally dull in that sense 



> graphics is heavily pixellated.



Have to disagree with this, the graphics were pretty neat, unless you were playing on the consoles. I remember using the replay function to drool over how awesome the explosions looked in the game


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ I am out of this. Gotta go to bed. Exhausted by typing more than i thought.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I am out of this. Gotta go to bed. Exhausted by typing more than i thought.



This early? well that's a nice habit you have there, appreciate it


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> This early? well that's a nice habit you have there, appreciate it



Yeah that he has. For me night has just started.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2013)

GTA games are not graphic benchmark, they never were.
It has always been about GAMEPLAY!

Till date GTA SA is the most humorous game i've ever played, the dialogs, mostly that of peds are just hilarious.

one more thing, the level of detail these guys put in their games is simply unmatched. small example-  if you crash into mail box in gta4, lot of mails start flying. & in GTA SA, the fatter you get, CJ's voice gets heavier 

AND EUPHORIA Physics engine!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Well we never expect GTA series to be graphics benchmark, but considering the graphics that other games of the same era, GTA IV is not matched. I don't want to compare with any other games(otherwise, cyborg47 will have a facepalm  ). Also, the graphics of the GTA V is awesome, and if what they are showing is trailer is going to be 50% true, still the game graphics is way too good. 

So for 2013, GTA V graphics is justified. But for 2008, GTA IV graphics was not justified.



cyborg47 said:


> This early? well that's a nice habit you have there, appreciate it



Well, since i don't have any work, i am going to bed this early, otherwise it will be around 2~3.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Grand Theft Auto V Is Coming 9.17.2013 | Rockstar Games
> 
> 17th September



September 17th  is a long wait


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 1, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> September 17th  is a long wait



Till 17 september play gta4 and sleeping dogs...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> Till 17 september play gta4 and sleeping dogs...



Damn I haven't played Sleeping Dogs yet. Time to play it after C2.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 1, 2013)

sleeping dogs gives you feel of gta...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> sleeping dogs gives you feel of gta...



I don't need a GTA feel I want a new feeling. I hope Sleeping Dogs could give me that.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I don't need a GTA feel I want a new feeling. I hope Sleeping Dogs could give me that.



SD is different for GTA in many aspects. And I'm sure you'd love this game (apart from some letdowns).


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> sleeping dogs gives you feel of gta...





gameranand said:


> I don't need a GTA feel I want a new feeling. I hope Sleeping Dogs could give me that.



dont worry.. SD wont give you a feel of GTA. maybe an open world game feel, but not the kick you get from playing GTA..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 2, 2013)

SD is definitely a good game.. 

That open world + batman style combat was fun. I loved the game and even the story was just fine for its setup different from good old American.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

definitely a good game.. but lets not compare it to GTA.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Woj06.gif


----------



## Nipun (Feb 13, 2013)

^Should be in GTA Paradise thread.


----------



## krishnendu (Feb 13, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/Woj06.gif



Awesome


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## 5fusion (Feb 13, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/Woj06.gif


Magneto in GTA


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2013)

why isnt anyone looking foreward to watch dogs ?


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2013)

^ coz its too far :-/


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> why isnt anyone looking foreward to watch dogs ?


Seems better than GTA V


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Seems better than GTA V



Yes it is. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> why isnt anyone looking foreward to watch dogs ?



I am.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 14, 2013)

We havn't heard much of it after E3 Demo , I am sure the discussion will get hotter once they release some new info and trailer !


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Facebook 

GTA V New Screenshots


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Facebook
> 
> GTA V New Screenshots



Unless they announce a PC version I am not interested.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 27, 2013)

is sleeping dogs is better than gta 4...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> is sleeping dogs is better than gta 4...



Nothing is better than GTA. Every game is good in its own terms.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> nothing is better than gta. Every game is good in its own terms.


agreed.........


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Unless they announce a PC version I am not interested.



Same here R* is dead for me


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Nothing is better than GTA. Every game is good in its own terms.


/OT
B to the A to the B to the A - BABA thats what they say


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Unless they announce a PC version I am not interested.



+1 for me too.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

GTA 5 has San andreas map. this is the next gen gta game & let me tell, it will change everything. it also has liberty city.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> GTA 5 has San andreas map. this is the next gen gta game & let me tell, it will change everything. it also has liberty city.



We already know that.
No, it will not change anything untill they announce/reveal PC version.
Its GTA V its obvious this is next gen GTA.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 27, 2013)

has amazing features , this game , so it will change everything. trailer shows it all

but i wanted carl johnson again , guess they have some white guy dis time again


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> has amazing features , this game , so it will change everything. trailer shows it all
> 
> but i wanted carl johnson again , guess they have some white guy dis time again


Any updates on expected month of release? I'm playing GTA 4 fourth time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Let's relate GTA to rapes, shall we?
> 
> On topic: Any updates on expected month of release? I'm playing GTA 4 fourth time.



Should be around June/August this year for console version. No idea about PC version though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Should be around June/August this year for console version. No idea about PC version though.



I don't care, I will still whine about it like my life depends on it!!! /s


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> is sleeping dogs is better than gta 4...



Both have different tastes and both are must play......I would choose SD for obvious reasons......I want something new, I know what GTA is all about but I don't know whats SD....Got the point.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Folks no Trolling here!
Seriously don't want to see  this thread locked!


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Folks no Trolling here!
> Seriously don't want to see  this thread locked!



I am not here to troll. He started it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Who ever started it.
SSSSsssSS*STOP* it 
We can have new thread for that


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Who ever started it.
> SSSSsssSS*STOP* it
> We can have new thread for that



Does GTA 5 feature vice city?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

^ AFAIK nope!
It cover SA


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ AFAIK nope!
> It cover SA



Yes, i know it covers SA. Wanted to know if it covers vice city too. I think it features liberty city too right? or no?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Yes, i know it covers SA. Wanted to know if it covers vice city too. I think it features liberty city too right? or no?


AFAIK nope! No LC there!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

i thought GTA5 was confirmed for PC??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i thought GTA5 was confirmed for PC??



Not yet.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn mucking rockstar


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Rockstar games putting up the GTA V cover up in Manhattan, NYC. Found it on Reddit.
*i.imgur.com/DAdLjmO.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 25, 2013)

New trailer coming out on April 30th


----------



## theterminator (Apr 25, 2013)

GTA 5 will definitely not run on my PC , if it ever comes on PC.  
GTA 4 also didn't run 
Am a biggggg GTA fan!! Have completed San Andreas more than twice without cheat codes and sometimes with them. Once I started playing GTA 3 at 12 pm and the next thing I did was eat dinner at 9pm


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2013)

-_- Im really stupid


----------



## theterminator (Apr 25, 2013)

^hey man , 12 pm is 12 noon right?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 26, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ^hey man , 12 pm is 12 noon right?



just 9 hrs in a stretch?? that doesnt make you a GTA lover yet..


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> just 9 hrs in a stretch?? that doesnt make you a GTA lover yet..



LoL true...that dosen't 
I have played gta4 12hrs in a stretch


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> just 9 hrs in a stretch?? that doesnt make you a GTA lover yet..





shreymittal said:


> LoL true...that dosen't
> I have played gta4 12hrs in a stretch



But you wouldn't have played the number of times that I did . Did any of you played all night for months? No sleeping a minute during the night. Not even a nap.
I had 256 MB ram in my PC. San andreas didn't run smoothly, I thought memory was a problem , I upgraded to 768MB. It didn't solve. Once I was browsing through the graphics menu, tweaked with the "Visual FX Quality"  & bam , the game ran smoothly. It was the happiest day of my life


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 26, 2013)

I have completed gta4 more than 10 times and san andreas 5 times


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I have completed gta4 more than 10 times and san andreas 5 times



but u didn't replied to my question of playing whole night for months? I completed san andreas every goddamn mission without cheat codes many times  and GTA 3 and vice city are like one mission of san andreas  ...playing for years...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 26, 2013)

theterminator said:


> but u didn't replied to my question of playing whole night for months? I completed san andreas every goddamn mission without cheat codes many times  and GTA 3 and vice city are like one mission of san andreas  ...playing for years...



Do u find it so tough to complete each mission??


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Do u find it so tough to complete each mission??



Not all, but my point is i am a gta lover too. After spending so much time on that game and to be called 'not gta lover' is an insult to me


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 27, 2013)

keep your banter limited to GTA5. there are [should be] seperate threads for GTA4 and SanAndreas.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 27, 2013)

There's already a thread for GTA Legacy.

Here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/53712-gta-heaven-59.html


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 27, 2013)

^thanks


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey, why it is here? In console section?
Is it confirmed that the pc version will never come?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2013)

*Trailer tomorrow at 9.30PM.*


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2013)

sweet mother of god


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> sweet mother of god



Already in love with the game. Hope it comes on pc


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

Updated the first post.


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

still no confirmation for PC???


----------



## .jRay. (May 1, 2013)

^ no, but it will most probably be released for pc as well, gta was meant for pc in the first place


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2013)

Photo Album - Imgur
20 new screen shots

mini gun & dodo are back 

Car customization is also back 
The Many Weird and Wonderful Roles You Can Play in Grand Theft Auto V - GameSpot.com

Preview: Preview: GTA V reinvents the open-world rules... again Gameplay Preview - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## digitaltab (May 2, 2013)

they'll probably release it for pc in Q1 2014, may be... just like they did with GTA 4...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Shivam24 said:


> , may be... just like they did with GTA 4...



Will be same IMO. PC gamers will be 6 months(or even more) late to the party.


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

thank god i have a PS3  

btw, if i have to wait for 6 months, i'd like to have a well optimised game on my platter...


----------



## darkv0id (May 4, 2013)

Well this is going to be interesting

GTA V to have regenerating health; gunplay inspired by Max Payne 3.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

after watching the screenshots, i wonder if i'll be able to run it on my system.. with SOME bling-blings enabled


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2013)

Copied from a fb post. Grand Theft Auto 5 Preview Summary.
Summary
Features
1)-You can buy property; houses, garages,
businesses and marinas can all be purchased for
extra revenue sources.
2)-You can pick up hitchikers, do stunt jumps and
flying challenges, take part in yoga, golf, tennis,
bike races and triathlons.
3)-iFruit, the game's new phone, can be used to
snap pictures and upload them to
Rockstar's Social Club
4)-The phone also has apps. In addition to the
camera there is internet, contacts, social media, a
calendar, and a replay missions app. There are
three more Rockstar hasn't yet revealed.
5)-A combat roll has been introduced for moving
between cover
Liquor store and ATM robberies is possible.
6)-Side missions will be making a return. One
would involve Michael in Vinewood Boulevard
racing a starlet away from the paparazzi.
7)-Citizens will react to what you do, and if they
see you robbing someone they could alert the
police, film you, or even try to take you down
themselves.
Hunting animals.
Customization
Player customization - tattoos, haircuts, clothing
Vehicle customization - paintjobs, wheels, window
tints, grills, spoilers, along with robust
performance upgrades to suspension, engine,
brakes, and more that make meaningful changes
to the way vehicles feel and handle
Weapon customization - Silencers, scopes,
extended mags, laser sights, and more
Police Encounters:
1)-The classic wanted system will be making a
return - with five stars instead of the usual six.
2)-They make the police encounters sound better,
too. In this new game, we can still try to escape
the circular zone that flashes on the mini-map
when cops come after our malcontent protagonist
(s). But, this time, we'll be able to try to hide inside
that alarm radius, if we'd like. The cops will use a
line-of-sight system, so they won't just magically
know where you are. If they have a helicopter in
the sky, they'll be able to see plenty. And you'll see
them use hand signals to communicate what
they're doing.
- Kotaku
Skill Categories:
1)-Each character is rated in a series of skill
categories: Stamina, Shooting, Strength, Stealth,
Flying, Driving, Mechanic, Lung Capacity.
2)-Each character has a 'Special': Franklin is an
adrenalin junkie and can slow down time while
driving; Trevor has a frenzy mode, where he does
double damage, takes half damage, and has a
unique melee attack; Michael has his own version
of bullet time
3)-Specials are governed by a meter, it drains after
use and recharges slowly
Other skill categories are shared and can be
improved by completing missions, side missions,
activities and more
4)-Trevor will always be the best pilot, Franklin will
always be the best driver but each can improve
their proficiency a little
5)-One of the skill categories is stealth, suggesting
players will be able to take different approaches to
missions
Map
Similar to previous GTAs, the map isn't landlocked
(surrounded by water).
The map 3.5 times the size of Red Dead
Redemption in terms of playable area above
ground. Five times if you count underwater area.
The geographical scope is huge and spans:
Mountains
Rivers
Lakes
Military bases
Farmland
Desert
Dense urban environments...and more
An underwater ecosystem exits, "the sea is
teaming with fish and sharks"
A deer and a wildcat were spotted in the
mountains.
Treasures can be found underwater, but NPCs will
be looking for them too
Shipwrecks, sharks, hidden treasures and more
could be found underwater
The entire world is populated with fitting wildlife
and inhabitants unique to specific areas
Heists/missions
1)-'Mini heists' are used to teach the player about
preparation. Players must secure vehicles, outfits,
masks, the getaway vehicle.
2)-These build up to a bigger heist where the
execution must be flawless. They'll require the right
crew (which you can recruit) and players will have
to decide on the cheap option, which results in less
skilled people, or paying more for skilled crew
members that will take a larger cut of the money.
3)-These additional characters will be able to
specialize in different areas such as wheelman,
gunman, technician, and so on.
4)-Hiring the same crew members across several
heists (assuming they survive) will allow their skills
to improve
5)-There will be visual and audio alerts from your
other characters so you're not completely caught
off guard in case things get hairy.
6)-You can attack targets by stealth or brute force.
This will affect the content of the heist.
7)-A huge payout to split between the crew
After-action report that tallies your total cash haul,
each surviving member's cut, and any profit you
managed to earn
Refinements to combat:
1)-Weapon selection has been overhauled: You
now select your weapons from a weapon wheel.
2)-Fluidly run and gun from the hip while still
maintaining complete control of the reticule
3)-'Combat jog' that allows you to move at high
speeds with your weapon out, but not raised.
4)-Camera pulled back when zoomed in over the
shoulder to open up players' field of vision
Combat roll to move strategically from cover and
evade incoming fire
Reticule switches from white to red to identity an
enemy
Tiny 'X' flashes over the reticule when targeted
enemy is killed
Variable targeting options including free aim, soft
lock, and hard lock (similar to Max Payne 3)
Smoother transitions when moving in and out of
cover
General
1)-The character selection wheel is split into four
triangles: Franklin, Trevor, Michael, and your
multiplayer character
2)-Some boats will include gear such as wetsuit,
flippers and tanks for diving
GTAV rewards exploration, there's no signposting
underwater, so you'll have to find the treasure the
hard way
3)-Dives won't offer massive payoffs, but will "help
grease the wheels"
Pressing Down on the d-pad will drop the play in
and out of multiplayer.
There are subtle differences in the way each
character moves to reflect their personalities;
Michael is slower and deliberate.
4)-Rockstar says there will be five times as many
pedestrians in GTAV as there were in Grand Theft
Auto IV
There's a "crazy level of detail": Tourist buses can
be boarded for a tour of celebrity homes, film
posters are plastered on the walls, men in comedy
costumes try to corner you outside the Cathay
Theatre, including the Superman-like Impotent
Rage and Master Chief riff, Space Ranger.
5)-You can switch between Franklin, Trevor and
Michael during a cutscene, manually, or
automatically when the AI takes control for you
Each character has a job to do, how much you
switch yourself in or let the computer do, is
entirely up to you
If you die the game reloads to the last checkpoint,
even if two other characters are alive
Although it's up to the player when they switch,
dialogue will suggest ideal moments. For example,
when Michael and Franklin are being overwhelmed
by snipers, Michael might ask for Trevor's help.
6)-There is a wider field of vision, and players can
run-and-gun
There are some restrictions to character switching,
such as how you can't abandon a character while
you have a Wanted Level. Lose the heat first! The
character selection meter will let you know when
you can swap out.
Michael's obsession with classic films translates
into in-game set pieces based on real world
movies. In the demo the three characters mount a
heist very similar to the one from Heat.
Fun Facts:
Franklin alone has more textures than the entire
ped population of GTA: San Andreas
Largest selection of vehicles in any GTA game
Largest selection of weapons in any GTA game


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2013)

^thats awesome.
thanks for posting.


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

i'm thinking when gta5 will be launched for pc what config will it want to run on extreme setup??


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2013)

gta5 pc is probably 1 year away


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> gta5 pc is probably 1 year away



i know that but just imagine the config


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2013)

should be similar to GTA4's spec. So current hardware should be able to easily handle it highest settings.
Rockstar made two back to back bad ports, really bad ports - Bully & GTA4.
So they might/should learn from the past & make a brilliant port. To make that easy, PS4 sports PC like spec


----------



## kartikoli (May 6, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> should be similar to GTA4's spec. So current hardware should be able to easily handle it highest settings.
> Rockstar made two back to back bad ports, really bad ports - Bully & GTA4.
> So they might/should learn from the past & make a brilliant port. To make that easy, PS4 sports PC like spec



gta 4 had 7 patches. I hope they release bug free game rather than releasing performance patches every now and then


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> gta 4 had 7 patches. I *hope* they release bug free game rather than releasing performance patches every now and then



hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies  

heres to hoping the same too


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

I hope they disable rockstar club DRM and add and anti-piracy tool where random gangsters armed with miniguns come to kill you if you have a pirated copy


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hope they disable rockstar club DRM and add and anti-piracy tool where random gangsters armed with miniguns come to kill you if you have a pirated coy



That'd be great. Or the cheats shouldnt work on the pirated version


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

^not everybody uses cheats 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hope they disable rockstar club DRM and add and anti-piracy tool where random gangsters armed with miniguns come to kill you if you have a pirated copy



This kind of DRM was used in Serious Sam BFE. if it was a cracked version, then an invincible giant scorpion would spawn and kill sam, making the game unprogressable.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^not everybody uses cheats


Gta without cheats 
Lol


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^not everybody uses cheats



Then youre not playing it right.


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

^congrats. you are the greatest gta player. 
.
.
.
satisfied?


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^congrats. you are the greatest gta player.
> .
> .
> .
> satisfied?



Pretty much!


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

lol 

i admit i have played with cheats, 
.
.
.
.
but doing it without cheats forces you to consider other, much more fun ways after you have failed in the most straightforward, most obvious route. 

thats what gta4 evolved into... and gta5 is holding that up even higher


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol
> 
> i admit i have played with cheats,
> .
> ...



you kill your own fun and defend it saying something more funny 

sigh.. start playing without cheats, cheats are for kids.. I am sure u aren't a kid..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2013)

The graphics doesnt look amazingly awesome, so any current gen Gaming Rig should be able to handle it (provided it is ported properly)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> The graphics doesnt look amazingly awesome, so any current gen Gaming Rig should be able to handle it (provided it is ported properly)



Graphics?  Icehencer  will take care of that.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2013)

i know, but i was referring to the minimum requirements..
GTA 5 cant have "next gen" requirements


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> *you kill your own fun and defend it saying something more funny *
> 
> sigh.. start playing without cheats, cheats are for kids.. I am sure u aren't a kid..



ehh??
get your writing correct first and then advice. 
i played the entire GTAIII, Vice City, GTAIV+EFLC without cheats. i used cheats only in the 2nd/3rd playthroughs. 

and if you are so big a defender of non-cheating, you should probably tell those who comment just before me.



pratyush997 said:


> Graphics?  Icehencer  will take care of that.



mods will take a long time down the line.. people will prolly finish the game by the time mods come out..



Nerevarine said:


> i know, but i was referring to the minimum requirements..
> GTA 5 cant have "next gen" requirements



no it wont... if the minm reqs are next gen...


----------



## s18000rpm (May 8, 2013)

New screens (8th May)
GTAV - GameInformer June 2013 issue - Imgur

20 12 screens

one of them 
*i.imgur.com/MH4pHREh.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 8, 2013)

^nice one.


----------



## maryam88 (May 23, 2013)

does it comes with PC edition or not. i like to play on pc because i have better practice on it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the hell is this thread moved to the console section? Who's dumb enough to not know that GTA5 will come to PC after all


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Why the hell is this thread moved to the console section? *Q:Who's dumb enough to not know that GTA5 will come to PC after all*


*
A : *The Idiotic PC fanboy-lords of this forum


----------



## Nipun (Jun 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *
> A : *The Idiotic PC fanboy-lords of this forum



What?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2013)

lol now we have PC fanboys


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *
> A : *The Idiotic PC fanboy-lords of this forum



Could also be the opposite 

EDIT - This thread is as good as dead now  MODS!!, MOVE IT BACK TO THE GAMERZ SECTION!!!!


----------



## ribhu97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys can anyone tell me from where to pre-order gta 5 special edition for ps3 in india?????


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

ribhu97 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me from where to pre-order gta 5 special edition for ps3 in india?????



Game4u.com
Flipkart.com
Nextworld.in


----------



## ribhu97 (Jun 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Game4u.com
> Flipkart.com
> Nextworld.in



I already checked those sites they only have the standard editions for preorder...


----------



## SunE (Jun 17, 2013)

ribhu97 said:


> I already checked those sites they only have the standard editions for preorder...



You sure bro?

Grand Theft Auto V (Special Edition) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## ribhu97 (Jun 23, 2013)

SunE said:


> You sure bro?
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V (Special Edition) -: Flipkart.com



Thnx man wasn't dere wen i last checked u just made my day....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rockstar Jobs Page Hints at Grand Theft Auto V PC Port - CraveOnline

See, PC port is coming!


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 9, 2013)

omg omg omg omg


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 9, 2013)

Rockstar to show oficial gameplay tomorrow 11:30 AM too 

ExtremeleySorry, miscalculations


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

tomorrow 11:30 or today in the evening??


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Rockstar to show oficial gameplay tomorrow 11:30 AM too



Now I'm in ur avatar's position


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 9, 2013)

w00t w00t !!!!


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> tomorrow 11:30 or today in the evening??



today 7.30 PM which is exactly 9 min from now


----------



## ratul (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay I'm gonna post the link fi......god dammit!!


----------



## ratul (Jul 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Okay I'm gonna post the link fi......god dammit!!



hehehe..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

Is this awesome or what *m.ign.com/videos/2013/07/09/grand-theft-auto-v-gameplay-trailer


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, im blown away, dont like the minimap though

else, everything feels super FUN, those activities and heists


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

The game looks beautiful...I just hope it releases for PC too.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 9, 2013)

ratul said:


>



ektarfa!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2013)

holy mother of god...!!!!!!!
absolutely no words


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone notice the info given at the first post were complete wrong  

Btw the gameplay trailer is super awesome. But the square minimap is weird


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 10, 2013)

I think now the fight is on.. That gameplay trailer had given a shape to GTA which is very exciting.. from tennis to cycling, everything has been mapped like one does in his daily life (did I forget to mention parachute drops and flying planes?).

"Watch out dogs" (watch dogs), the trio is coming..

Adding to this, my decision to buy a console was also influenced by GTA5's silence on a pc version..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Adding to this, my decision to buy a console was also influenced by GTA5's silence on a pc version..



A PC version will definitely be released, but maybe after a 6-12 month period . if it were released along with the console version, people would start modding n cracking it, the sales of the console version would be hit. Sony n Microsoft Dont want that...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 10, 2013)

dan4u said:


> A PC version will definitely be released, but maybe after a 6-12 month period . if it were released along with the console version, people would start modding n cracking it, the sales of the console version would be hit. Sony n Microsoft Dont want that...



yeah we can expect a pc version about 8 months later the consoles release  but cant wait that long to play  i need a console


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 10, 2013)

Rockstar just went to a whole new level


----------



## noob (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> from tennis to cycling, everything has been mapped like one does in his daily life (did I forget to mention parachute drops and flying planes?).



They also have Half-life 3 in it


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2013)

The scene showing Cycling is picture perfect


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 10, 2013)

The best part is choosing strategy for performing missions


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> The best part is choosing strategy for performing missions



swapping between the two on the kidnapping mission is cool. I thought it would be like Batman Arkham City: switching between Batman and catwoman. But R* rocked


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 10, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah we can expect a pc version about 8 months later the consoles release  but cant wait that long to play  i need a console


this.. I cant wait either and so got the console already 



amjath said:


> swapping between the two on the kidnapping mission is cool. I thought it would be like Batman Arkham City: switching between Batman and catwoman. But R* rocked



Batman wasn't exactly switching characters, it was more of an another playable character that popped up for intermediate missions. This is way too ahead of it..


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Batman wasn't exactly switching characters, it was more of an another playable character that popped up for intermediate missions. This is way too ahead of it..



yes yes that what i thought of saying.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 10, 2013)

This game is gona be....wait for it THE GAME OF THE YEAR


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

^For you every game is becoming game of the year .

It deserve game of the decade.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

Update: its gonna have customisable cars & weapons 
Grand Theft Auto 5 to have customisable cars and weapons


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2013)

all the games crunched in one


----------



## puli44 (Jul 11, 2013)

cant be wait for it


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 11, 2013)

It also has full fledged games like golf and cycling etc...soo much detail that it seems like a seperate game..

anyone of you has preordered?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

Need to buy console.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2013)

^No need, itll come for PC


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 11, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> It also has full fledged games like golf and cycling etc...soo much detail that it seems like a seperate game..
> 
> anyone of you has preordered?



Have to order a console first  Followed by a TV(I stay in a rented house with roommates, and we have only one tv). 

Will wait for the PC version.



Nerevarine said:


> ^No need, itll come for PC



Not before mid of 2014.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't wait for PC version. My uncle's PS3 is lying idle. Will use it for sometime then.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw the gameplay video. Thanks for sharing.  

I really like that M3 Convertible.


----------



## ratul (Aug 2, 2013)

GTA 5 is out now, and this guy here shows how to properly install it:


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> GTA 5 is out now, and this guy here shows how to properly install it:



PC, ps3 or what.
BTW, did not watch the video 


*OMG WTF is wrong with this guy!!!!   points at video*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> PC, ps3 or what.
> BTW, did not watch the video
> 
> 
> *OMG WTF is wrong with this guy!!!!   points at video*



That guy has a million subscribers :/


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> That guy has a million subscribers :/



yea, idiots have a lot of followers


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> yea, idiots have a lot of followers



+1.All of that guy's videos have an epic wastage of food


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nvidia Says GTA 5 is Coming to PC, PC Revenue More Than PlayStation and Xbox Combined - CraveOnline

Take that console gamers!! Particularly the morons who requested this thread to be moved, and eventually killing it, in the console section.

MODS, move this thread back to the PC section.


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2013)

hell yeah gta V online videos on august 15


----------



## Nipun (Aug 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Particularly the morons who requested this thread to be moved, and eventually killing it, in the console section.


I don't think anyone requested it. Some mod just decided to move it because he ij a modz.



> MODS, move this thread back to the PC section.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nvidia Says GTA 5 is Coming to PC, PC Revenue More Than PlayStation and Xbox Combined - CraveOnline
> 
> Take that console gamers!! Particularly the morons who requested this thread to be moved, and eventually killing it, in the console section.
> 
> MODS, move this thread back to the PC section.



Best news heard in recent months thank god. Atleast Nvidia knows the truth " PC Revenue More Than PlayStation and Xbox Combined"

Side Note: I see what u did there Nvidia, u lost console market now started praising PC and android market anyways I dont mind


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> That guy has a million subscribers :/



That shows how badly fans want that game for PC.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 13, 2013)

More screenshots from rockstar, Los Santos Travelogue
And IGN


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2013)

dan4u said:


> More screenshots from rockstar, Los Santos Travelogue
> And IGN



OMG look at those detailings


----------



## Nipun (Aug 14, 2013)

dan4u said:


> More screenshots from rockstar, Los Santos Travelogue
> And IGN



Awesome!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 14, 2013)

They are using the same tech as used in Max Payne


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> They are using the same tech as used in Max Payne



source??


----------



## abhidev (Aug 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> source??



that's just what I felt seeing the gameplay...well they looked quiet similar...well obviously without the slo-mo 

after googling came to know that they both run on rage ( game engine) and Euphoria (physics engine)....well obviously these will be well optimized for GTA5 and will have their own addittions to the game


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nvidia Says GTA 5 is Coming to PC, PC Revenue More Than PlayStation and Xbox Combined - CraveOnline
> 
> Take that console gamers!! Particularly the morons who requested this thread to be moved, and eventually killing it, in the console section.
> 
> MODS, move this thread back to the PC section.




 www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-didnt-mean-suggest-gta-v-was-coming-pc-autumn-we-deeply-regret-error

Now what's all this drama is about?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nvidia Says GTA 5 is Coming to PC, PC Revenue More Than PlayStation and Xbox Combined - CraveOnline
> 
> Take that console gamers!! Particularly the morons who requested this thread to be moved, and eventually killing it, in the console section.
> 
> MODS, move this thread back to the PC section.



I don't know what comedy Nvidia mean by their "error", but I love this post of cyborg47 who got so excited about the statement and might be finding it funny himself getting so jumpy then.

PS:: GTAV will and should flow into PC's eventually..


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I don't know what comedy Nvidia mean by their "error", but I love this post of cyborg47 who got so excited about the statement and might be finding it funny himself getting so jumpy then.



I don't care man, its GTA5, deserves all the excitement and jumpy-ness  
I'm still excited, and believe that the game will make its way to the PC at some point of time. Though that doesn't change the fact that the users who needlessly requested this thread to be moved to the console section, are morons 



ariftwister said:


> www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-didnt-mean-suggest-gta-v-was-coming-pc-autumn-we-deeply-regret-error
> 
> Now what's all this drama is about?



The Drama for you, is that the game equally matters to the PC players as it does to the console players, and, that we're freaking excited about any news on the PC version of the game, and there's nothing wrong about sharing that excitement, so try not to sound like a smartas$ next time


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I don't care man, its GTA5, deserves all the excitement and jumpy-ness
> I'm still excited, and believe that the game will make its way to the PC at some point of time. Though that doesn't change the fact that the users who needlessly requested this thread to be moved to the console section, are morons



I was wondering why this thread was in the console section. 90% of the posts that I read were pc games whining why the game was not released for PC.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 15, 2013)

Multiplayer reveal today at around 7:10 pm 


For the live video and timer- IGN Live Presents: GTA V Multiplayer Reveal - YouTube


----------



## snap (Aug 15, 2013)

video revealed


----------



## ratul (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2013)

a quick question, I want to play GTA5, but dont have PS3, but will be buying PS4 when it launches here.
So, how much for a second hand PS3 in good condition?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 16, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> a quick question, I want to play GTA5, but dont have PS3, but will be buying PS4 when it launches here.
> So, how much for a second hand PS3 in good condition?



PS3 isnt a bad investment considering a whole lot of games out there to play (exclusives). Check out IVG or the market sections here for a pre-owned PS3.  

BTW, i bought a new one couple of months back and i dont regret the buy as it was paisa wassool till date.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll wait for the PC version, hate the jagged edges and 720p resolution


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2013)

ratul said:


>



ftw!! :d


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I don't care man, its GTA5, deserves all the excitement and jumpy-ness
> I'm still excited, and believe that the game will make its way to the PC at some point of time. Though that doesn't change the fact that the users who needlessly requested this thread to be moved to the console section, are morons
> 
> 
> ...



Actualy the drama I was referring is first nvidia saying that gta 5 will come to pc and they suddenly take back what they said. You miss understood my context


----------



## ratul (Aug 29, 2013)

*Official trailer launched:*


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

^ All GTA 5 excitement gone [PC gamer here], Batman Arkham Origins took over


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone preordered their copy of GTA5?? I got mine booked. They are giving a V locket with it and I have passed that phase of life when I could have used it (hope u know what I mean). I wish I was earning and had a ps3 when I was in college


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

*GTA V Most Expensive Video Game in History – Budget More than High Budget Hollywood Films*

*GTA 5 is most expensive video game ever at $265 million*

Wow, now that's a hefty amount.


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *GTA V Most Expensive Video Game in History – Budget More than High Budget Hollywood Films*
> 
> *GTA 5 is most expensive video game ever at $265 million*
> 
> Wow, now that's a hefty amount.



OMG thats y they are scared at PC gamers cause it is easy to pirate PC games than console


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> OMG thats y they are scared at PC gamers cause it is easy to pirate PC games than console



GTA IV PC Sales figures are far better than Console version, and i myself have GTA IV+EFLC Disc, plus bought both for 8 pounds via Steam sale, so it will be with me forever. So totally i spent, around $30. So if GTA V comes, i will buy both Disc and digital copy. Considering PC version won't release in steam at launch.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 10, 2013)

Ordered by COD from Snapdeal for 2700/-


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2013)

oh gawd. 

i dunno how im gonna play this. i have TLOF queued before this and i dont even have it. :\

goddamn corp life.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Map size compared to GTA San Andreas*


*i.imgur.com/0q6hht6.jpg


All I have to say.....*IN-FCKING-SANE*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 11, 2013)

How will you get your copy of GTAV PC.
From some game retailer or TBP


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How will you get your copy of GTAV PC.
> From some game retailer or TBP



I'm earning now, so no TPB


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 12, 2013)

I am waiting to get my copy. Oh yeah i know there is still 5 days to go for the release and some more to get my copy shipped..


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there really PS3 emulator  

Must see 
*www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/19876/20130912/gta-v-release-date-spoilers-easter-eggs.htm


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 12, 2013)

amjath said:


> Is there really PS3 emulator
> 
> Must see
> GTA V Release Date Spoilers: Easter Eggs, Dogs Humping And Pot Smoking Featured In Gameplay Footage Leaks [video] - International Digital Times



Looks bad and seems to play bad as well, disappointed 
get ready to be more disappointed(no spoilers,only car driving clip)


Spoiler





Theres more on this guys channel, search gta 5 and filter "today" on youtube to see more
*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gta+leak&filters=today&lclk=today

The mobile (touchscreen) looks like galaxy s3
find all gameplay clips here- *vinebox.co/u/wiTSAJpbo55/wsiOOQ4uUto


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 12, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Looks bad and seems to play bad as well, disappointed
> get ready to be more disappointed(no spoilers,only car driving clip)



That's one awkward way of judging a game, do me a favor and don't post anything on this thread


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's one awkward way of judging a game, do me a favor and don't post anything on this thread


You mean the videos? i thought i was typing the whole thing in spoilers...edited.
Sorry bro


----------



## dan4u (Sep 14, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 14, 2013)

Full game already leaked on ****** sites   , unfortunately no pc version


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2013)

^ ur name's version or ur buddy's skidrow's


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 14, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ ur name's version or ur buddy's skidrow's


----------



## Piyush (Sep 14, 2013)

The map is almost 4-5 times bigger than GTA IV map


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ ur name's version or ur buddy's skidrow's



loool


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 15, 2013)

GTA V on 1440p FTW


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2013)

whaa?

how?


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> whaa?
> 
> how?



When it will release on pc I will play it on 1440p  The 720p console version looks meh...


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> whaa?
> 
> how?


There even have been photos of some people showing off huge crates full of GTA 5 xbox disks, which look original..I guess they are suppliers or something...


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> When it will release on pc I will play it on 1440p  The 720p console version looks meh...



yep. sure.



flyingcow said:


> There even have been photos of some people showing off huge crates full of GTA 5 xbox disks, which look original..I guess they are suppliers or something...



yeah. i've seen that on fb. may even be R* warehouse...


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 15, 2013)

That awkward moment, when a GTA game has better customization than an NFS game.

[youtube]7-HMOggDRtY[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2013)

anyone watching live streams


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 15, 2013)

snap said:


> anyone watching live streams



Link?


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2013)

search reddit


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 15, 2013)

snap said:


> search reddit



PM me the link


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2013)

enjoy



Spoiler



Live stream thread [Updated regularly] : GrandTheftAutoV

LIVE - yeyyyy by yeyyyy - MotionCreds - GameCreds


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

desperate PC GTA fans


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 15, 2013)

i Found this



Spoiler



ZoomZoom Sportzas


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

Epic GTA 3 fan finsihed the game in 1hr 11 min


*whatculture.com/gaming/gta-v-9-facts-that-will-blow-your-mind.php


----------



## snap (Sep 16, 2013)

reviews are out!


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 16, 2013)

I watched live streams the whole day, the game is soo AWESOME, cant wait,I was on a request stream where he took requests on what to do,...


----------



## snap (Sep 16, 2013)

but where is the pc release


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2013)

snap said:


> but where is the pc release



no info on that.. except leaked config files suggest that there might be PC and PS4 builds.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto 5 review: How to take it in America | Joystiq


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2013)

Will be shipped tomorrow according to Snapdeal. Pre ordered for 2500.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Will be shipped tomorrow according to Snapdeal. Pre ordered for 2500.



WTF.. you are alive?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2013)

As you see I have moved on to other games  Are you getting bf4?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> As you see I have moved on to other games  Are you getting bf4?



depends if I have money by the release time


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> WTF.. you are alive?



Same question..


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

Latest games 10% off in snapdeal wit this code, its 300 rupees less for GTA V

*GAMET10*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> depends* if I have money by the release time*



So you *DO* want to get it.Don't support the evil corporation known as EA


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> Latest games 10% off in snapdeal wit this code, its 300 rupees less for GTA V
> 
> *GAMET10*



Yeah pre ordered on same deal


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

Lets everyone rise and cheer for the news
GTA V PC Release Date: Proof Of PC Version Discovered In Xbox 360 Hack [REPORT] - International Digital Times


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2013)

If this news is true... Thank you Rockstar for loving us PC gamers  hope you don't bring a shitty port to pc


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

there is a review which gave less score too
Grand Theft Auto 5 Review - People Suck | The Escapist


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> So you *DO* want to get it.Don't support the evil corporation known as EA



I said this before.. I am getting the game for the hard work DICE put on to make the game and not EA..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2013)

Evil corporation EA. That's ****ing hilarious. Welcome to market economy, I hope you boycott all major brands.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 17, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Will be shipped tomorrow according to Snapdeal. Pre ordered for 2500.


SnapDeal?
thats the shittiest site to order something. Their delivery will be made in one/two month 
btw, good luck


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aNezWGr_700b_v1.jpg



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Evil corporation EA. That's ****ing hilarious. Welcome to market economy, I hope you boycott all major brands.



Well, you don't see companies like Valve, or Rockstar being douchebags, do you? But EA, I've lost count


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought being "an evil corporation" was more appropriate for hiring slave workers or dumping toxic waste in water or tax frauds but overpriced DLC content? No.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2013)

Depends who you're asking. EA is an evil company for a middle class gamer like me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 17, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I thought being "an evil corporation" was more appropriate for hiring slave workers or dumping toxic waste in water or tax frauds but *overpriced DLC content*? No.



I don't think you've been following the news lately.......
Every Indian PC gamer hates EA now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 17, 2013)

Cancelled the order on Snapdeal, instead got from PS Store for 2799/-


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Cancelled the order on Snapdeal, instead got from PS Store for 2799/-



 i see what u did there, u wanted to play it ASAP


----------



## Gaurav265 (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys, gtav really deserves 10/10....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> i see what u did there, u wanted to play it ASAP



Yeah can't wait for snapdeal to ship.

There are two more points..!!

Actually I'm running low on cash, so I'd prefer CC..!! 

As snapdeal is offering it cheapest, no way to order from FK. And I can't take risk on snapdeal to pay beforehand, so ordered it on COD.

Later saw PS Store offering it for 2799/- so ordered from there using CC 

Hope it gets downloaded within tonight


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah can't wait for snapdeal to ship.
> 
> There are two more points..!!
> 
> ...



Post some gameplay pics


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Post some gameplay pics



I can but personally I'm against it as it'd hamper the gamers interest to figure out the great game


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I can but personally I'm against it as it'd hamper the gamers interest to figure out the great game



Come on man there is a live feed going on everywhere. Everything is revealed. Nothing left


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Come on man there is a live feed going on everywhere. Everything is revealed. Nothing left



 I'll post it once the download completes 

BTW GTA 5: fan stabbed and robbed of new video game - Telegraph


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys can you give your rockstar social club ID's, so i can add you?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'll post it once the download completes



But how will you post pics? do you have a capture card? or youll take pics of your tv? Or is there a snapshot feature?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Guys can you give your rockstar social club ID's, so i can add you?



I'm in office now, so don't even know how much is it downloaded..!!



> But how will you post pics? do you have a capture card? or youll take pics of your tv? Or is there a snapshot feature?



Yeah, will click pics of TV.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe we can make a GTA 5 TDF crew too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah we can. Better share your PSN ID / XBox Live ID @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/175660-online-console-gaming-playstation-network-xbox-live.html

BTW don't dare to go to stores to buy GTA..!! Check GTA 5: fan stabbed and robbed of new video game - Telegraph


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah we can. Better share your PSN ID / XBox Live ID @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/175660-online-console-gaming-playstation-network-xbox-live.html
> 
> BTW don't dare to go to stores to buy GTA..!! Check GTA 5: fan stabbed and robbed of new video game - Telegraph


]

Created a new psn ID, forgot the old one.
Added in the thread.

I have ordered it from FK(special edition), on 16th sept. I guess it should arrive today.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I have ordered it from FK(special edition), on 16th sept. I guess it should arrive today.



All the best


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 18, 2013)

and i still dont have any idea when i will be able to play this game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah can't wait for snapdeal to ship.
> 
> There are two more points..!!
> 
> ...


I heard PSN versions of GTAV have texture pop-in and framerate issues 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm in office now, so don't even know how much is it downloaded..!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, will click pics of TV.*


^Do this.Pls



flyingcow said:


> Maybe we can make a *GTA 5 TDF crew* too



Keep Dreaming sir


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my copy today, waiting to get back home.. currently stuck with work at office..


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Keep Dreaming sir



Hehe, think i got too excited 



rakesh_ic said:


> Got my copy today, waiting to get back home.. currently stuck with work at office..



Where did you get it from FK?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm ******. After downloading hell lot of 18GB it says download is corrupted. Need to download again


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm ******. After downloading hell lot of 18GB it says download is corrupted. Need to download again



trololololol


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm ******. After downloading hell lot of 18GB it says download is corrupted. Need to download again


HAhah lol, feel sorry for u bro 
Now i guess you cant even reorder it from snapdeal..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

Ofcourse not 

Already bought it for 2799/- Won't be able to take another one


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm ******. After downloading hell lot of 18GB it says download is corrupted. Need to download again



Another sad man as u r


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2013)

800 million in a day, that's freaking 5k crores inr. $_$

source - *www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archiv...ft-auto-v-sells-800-million-on-first-day.aspx


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2013)

*‘GTA V’ PC petition reaches 400,000 signatures, Wii U petition flatlines*

PC and PS4 versions are in cards.



cyborg47 said:


> 800 million in a day, that's freaking 5k crores inr. $_$
> 
> source - *www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archiv...ft-auto-v-sells-800-million-on-first-day.aspx



Wow, its selling like crazy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm ******. After downloading hell lot of 18GB it says download is corrupted. Need to download again



next time use "PS3 Proxy server"
What ps3 proxy server does is,When you dl anything from PSN on PS3 it saves the link of the file on your PC so if something *****s up* during your ps3 game download you can simply download the game package on your PC and then install it on your ps3 thru USB drive



For a guy who will never own a ps3 i sure know a lot right? 



I've heard that game downloads on PS3 get corrupted for some reason(Or it might be Download requests for GTAV might be banging those PSN servers hard )


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 19, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Where did you get it from FK?



I got it from game4u


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2013)

Btw
*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/107/432/i_hug_that_feel.png


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 19, 2013)

Got GTA 5 today morning, OMG its freaking awesome, grove st. is very..different, there were ballas all over it. My only single complain is the bad AA, but its not r*'s fault...played for 4:30 hrs straight lol


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Got GTA 5 today morning, OMG its freaking awesome, grove st. is very..different, there were ballas all over it. *My only single complain is the bad AA*, but its not r*'s fault...played for 4:30 hrs straight lol



reduce sharpness in your tv setting.Fixes the jaggies i heard


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I heard PSN versions of GTAV have texture pop-in and framerate issues



Yeah I guess so. But not all peoples have reported it. Even the disc has the same issue, if someone installs the play disc. So Rockstar already warned about that.



amjath said:


> Another sad man as u r



You too?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> next time use "PS3 Proxy server"
> What ps3 proxy server does is,When you dl anything from PSN on PS3 it saves the link of the file on your PC so if something *****s up* during your ps3 game download you can simply download the game package on your PC and then install it on your ps3 thru USB drive
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you are right. I came to know about the process yesterday. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Btw
> *i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/107/432/i_hug_that_feel.png



Thanks for the support 

*Anyway, it's not only me, it's the issue with Sony.* Sony have apologised and said that it was problem with their files and all. They have fixed the issue and asked the users to download it again.

Sony asks GTA 5 PS3 80029564 install error customers to contact PlayStation Support - Grand Theft Auto 5 for PS3 News
Corrupt PSN GTA 5 download "error code 80029564" should be fixed after 4pm | PSN News | Official PlayStation Magazine
'GTA 5': How To Fix The 'Grand Theft Auto 5' Xbox 360 Play Disc Install, PS3 PSN Download Bugs

PS Forum is flooded with the posts of peoples getting the same error. But the worst is, even after the fix by Sony, many peoples are still facing the issue. 

Don't know what would happen to me


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You too?



Nah i dont have PS3. U r sad cause ur file is corrupted and I'm sad cause my screens are delayed from you 



cyborg47 said:


> 800 million in a day, that's freaking 5k crores inr. $_$
> 
> source - *www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archiv...ft-auto-v-sells-800-million-on-first-day.aspx



They could have tripled it, if they would have released GTA V PC simultaneously


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> Nah i dont have PS3. U r sad cause ur file is corrupted and I'm sad cause my screens are delayed from you
> 
> 
> 
> They could have tripled it, *if they would have released GTA V PC simultaneously*



No,The seed to leecher ratio would be 400:40000  on your TBP
they would have earned 50 million more at the most


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> They could have tripled it, if they would have released GTA V PC simultaneously



Don't think they could have tripled it. They'll probably sell a few million copies, but no where near as much as the console games do.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No,The seed to leecher ratio would be 400:40000  on your TBP
> they would have earned 50 million more at the most



Ha Ha .. Good One I like your analogy


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> They could have tripled it, if they would have released GTA V PC simultaneously





Yeah!! God knows what makes them thinking of not to release for PC.

I think its part of their business plan. They also knows PS3 + XBox gamers is much less than PC gamers. But may be they wanted to release on consoles first because impatient gamers and GTA fans will buy for console and on PC piracy rate will be lower in that case!!

Either way they will not loose PC gamers but can gain few more sells for console gamers.

Even I saw peoples buying 2nd console for this game only!! So hope you can understand the policy!!


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah!! God knows what makes them thinking of not to release for PC.
> I think its part of their business plan. They also knows PS3 + XBox gamers is much less than PC gamers. But may be they wanted to release on consoles first because impatient gamers and GTA fans will buy for console and on PC piracy rate will be lower in that case!!
> Either way they will not loose PC gamers but can gain few more sells for console gamers.
> Even I saw peoples buying 2nd console for this game only!! So hope you can understand the policy!!



Also R* have something big to release too where they can gross much more. PS4 and XBOX1


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok here are few screenshots if anyone is interested 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sEaNMVN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hok8anY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fNoKAWY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8dvxGk2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AyCqKfU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EAeRYCy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dY14EWr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LSdJO7c.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ikVbWuf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/od7BzmG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LEwvjhw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QHdOV3v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dq8YhF6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Osu5xvh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RE4sYX3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Cu8fpeD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/V8B5eA8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KO3yjjY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/r2rqCpT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/74rSXqL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GfkOyVj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ves9mwX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n2PLRtb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Mvic5vA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ntRFoIT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/T8UbkJF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dsSEbrY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pcbV1H1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZK19dZP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xcr5peG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eIyZpTL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oHsbxPM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/w50nt8Q.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sv9uVSV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7SFMKE2.jpg



BTW most of us now are into playing GTA V.

Let's play as a crew : Rockstar Games Social Club - TDF Crew


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 20, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> ]
> 
> Created a new psn ID, forgot the old one.
> Added in the thread.
> ...


I read a shitload of complaints on Flipkart user reviews section where inspite of pre-ordering the game months ago those poor sould have still not received their copies.Flipkart is getting worse by the day.There is no point in pre-ordering if you can't get it on launch day.


anirbandd said:


> and i still dont have any idea when i will be able to play this game.


Me too man i am waiting for the inevitable PC release.This is probably the only game where am ready to hand over 2k to R* provided the port is atleast decent.


krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm ******. After downloading hell lot of 18GB it says download is corrupted. Need to download again


This is why i avoid digital downloads.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok here are few screenshots if anyone is interested
> BTW most of us now are into playing GTA V.
> 
> Let's play as a crew : Rockstar Games Social Club - TDF Crew



Thanks u took this photo at midnight


----------



## abhidev (Sep 20, 2013)

Gfx look beautiful


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2013)

This happens only in PC 
Unbelievable GTA IV Shots Look Like Real Photos Of New York City


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 20, 2013)

I am progressing rather slowly through the game and just completed one more mission after meeting the 2nd protogonist so far. Yeah i have been doing some stranger missions (side missions available for now).

So far my take on the game- 

+ves -
* The game looks to be systematically paced introducing and unlocking places of interest and other goodies like weapons and cars (spotted on roads) gradually keeping our progress in account.
* Auto aiming works and works pretty good. Though it does make life easy, but its still great to play with (loved it in RDR, another R* marvel)

-ves - 
*Aiming while in car is a ****. Unless a couple of rounds are fired, there is no way tracking the crossair (or the dot) for free aiming.
*Almost all signals are red whereever i go (either they just go green as u pass or u wait for couple of gaming minutes to turn them green)
*Social club unaccessible


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> *Almost all signals are red whereever i go (either they just go green as u pass or u wait for couple of gaming minutes to turn them green)



u obey traffic signals in game that too GTA come on man, u gotta be kidding me


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 20, 2013)

amjath said:


> u obey traffic signals in game that too GTA come on man, u gotta be kidding me



I dint say i obey.. I just meant that its wierd to see all the traffic stopped at one or the other signal always.. which makes it an easy car drive..

Also, honking doesnt work anymore.. GTA4 had a honk system but there the cars move away as if they heard a godzilla from behind. But in this edition, they are behaving like the godzillas and arent bothered about the honks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

amjath said:


> Thanks u took this photo at midnight





abhidev said:


> Gfx look beautiful



Enjoy the screenies 



amjath said:


> Thanks u took this photo at midnight





rakesh_ic said:


> I am progressing rather slowly through the game and just completed one more mission after meeting the 2nd protogonist so far. Yeah i have been doing some stranger missions (side missions available for now).
> 
> So far my take on the game-
> 
> ...



Yes, Auto Aiming is really awesome. Though it makes the game easy, but believe me without that it'd have been real hard to kill enemies. Because the crosshair is just a single white dot which is barely visible. I had to look through the screen, move the gun few times to spot the crosshair 

Anyway, graphics is awesome. Loving it 

It'd have been much better experience on PC though, but still loving GTA in a new way on Console 



amjath said:


> u obey traffic signals in game that too GTA come on man, u gotta be kidding me



 Hit every car, smash them, hit everyone walking on footpath  I drive cars on footpath in GTA  Hit them, shoot them while driving. Enjoy the game


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 20, 2013)

@CommanderShawnzer THanks dude, I reduced the sharpness and the jaggedness is reduced by a noticeable amount


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am progressing rather slowly through the game and just completed one more mission after meeting the 2nd protogonist so far. Yeah i have been doing some stranger missions (side missions available for now).
> 
> So far my take on the game-
> 
> ...



Dude.This is GTA.You don't need to give a flying **** about signals.
Just drive Like a Bauss 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw does this game have
Missile Launcher
Flamethrower 
Minigun 
Grenade Launcher 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I heard PSN versions of GTAV have texture pop-in and framerate issues


I was right it seems



Article on Eurogamer

some dude on IVG said this worked for him(Fixed the issues with PSN copy of the game)
1) Turn on PS3 in "Safe Mode"
2) Run "Restore File System"
3) Run "Rebuild Database"
4) Enjoy the game!


----------



## Limitless (Sep 20, 2013)

Uhhhhh, Rockstar!
Release it for PC too


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Uhhhhh, Rockstar!
> Release it for PC too



They will.Maybe next year.As a port of the PS4 & Xbox versions


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.This is GTA.You don't need to give a flying **** about signals.
> Just drive Like a Bauss


Dude... 

Its certain that you dint read my post after that.. Please read it to know what i meant by the statement..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I was right it seems
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think everyone is facing this. I didn't came across such issue. May be I missed to notice the detail, so can't comment on that, but no frame rate issue with me.

Or may be sony have fixed the issue when they fixed the download issue.

Either way I should have gone for Disc. Buying from PS Store was a dumb idea. I'd have 18 + 18 GB Bandwidth left and can revive some of the cash upon selling it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2013)

*prod.cloud.rockstargames.com/ugc/gta5photo/2328/osLa5L7wrkmJPQ5gFz-HHw/0_0.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

GTA 5 Sales Hit $1 Billion in Three Days


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 21, 2013)

GUYS..GAMESEEK.CO.UK is taking pre-orders for GTA V *PC*
Release Date: 22nd NOV 2013
*www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V-


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 21, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> GUYS..GAMESEEK.CO.UK is taking pre-orders for GTA V *PC*
> Release Date: 22nd NOV 2013
> *www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V-



Read the comments on that page.


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if it is worth buying it for the ps3 or waiting for the PC version?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 22, 2013)

T!M3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is worth buying it for the ps3 or waiting for the PC version?



Buy for PS3 now.Torrent it for PC
No guilt.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2013)

T!M3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is worth buying it for the ps3 or waiting for the PC version?



Get it if you are impatient..!! You'll not regret


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Read the comments on that page.



CD ROM


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2013)

The missions are whole lot of fun, something which sorely lacked in GTA IV's 'go to point A and kill someone' missions.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2013)

PC footage leaked.

/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> PC footage leaked.
> 
> /watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0





Spoiler



got successfully trolled.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> got successfully trolled.





Spoiler



no, you just got.....rickroll'D!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 23, 2013)

This, I must admit, was a worth pre order buy.. the game is amazing inspite of certain discomforts. 10/10 is not a hype (proved)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 23, 2013)

When do ya guys think GTA V PC will release?
November?December? Next year?
I think they will release it in December with GTA Online On-Disc
I just hope it isn't shipped with that crappy GFWL


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> When do ya guys think GTA V PC will release?
> November?December? Next year?
> I think they will release it in December with GTA Online On-Disc
> I just hope it isn't shipped with that crappy GFWL



Hate GFWL! I too hope it isn't present. I also hope it's not released before April.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 23, 2013)

Did anybody go to grove street, cj's house??? In gta5


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Hate GFWL! I too hope it isn't present. I also hope it's not released before April.



GTA V PC Release Date Leaked - Coming Late November/Early December


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 23, 2013)

In every "GTAV is Violent blah blah blah should be banned blah laalallalaalalaa" article
There is always a "The Bible should be Banned" comment 
Its funny to see atheists go OT just to get some troll pts.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 23, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Did anybody go to grove street, cj's house??? In gta5



When asking or talking about story related queries, please make sure you put them on a spoiler tag. Nothing is revealing in your q for now but I am posting it well in advance so that you dont spill the beans


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> When asking or talking about story related queries, please make sure you put them on a spoiler tag. Nothing is revealing in your q for now but I am posting it well in advance so that you dont spill the beans



This. This. This. This. A thousand times this. 



amjath said:


> GTA V PC Release Date Leaked - Coming Late November/Early December



If it's true, it's sad for me. Exams in December then pre-boards in January.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 23, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Did anybody go to grove street, cj's house??? In gta5





Spoiler



Went to grove st. but there is no "CJ's" house its all changed, the bridge next to it doesnt exist, Now the BALLAS control it.



One bad thing about the game is we cant do them stunts like GTA 4, i couldnt even get air by bumping my bike onto a small bump, havent successful backflipped yet...was very excited for stunts in gta 5. css172 and dada9x9 will be disappointed too


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Went to grove st. but there is no "CJ's" house its all changed, the bridge next to it doesnt exist, Now the BALLAS control it.
> 
> One bad thing about the game is we cant do them stunts like GTA 4, i couldnt even get air by bumping my bike onto a small bump, havent successful backflipped yet...was very excited for stunts in gta 5. css172 and dada9x9 will be disappointed too



Spoilers baby spoilers!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 23, 2013)

Landing choppers are really hard man


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I just hope it isn't shipped with that crappy GFWL



GFWL is officially dead.


EDIT - more news

*www.worldsfactory.net/2013/09/23/more-evidence-of-gta-v-on-pc


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Spoilers baby spoilers!!!!!


I dont get it, how is this a spoiler?? 
Its just a location on the map, you can see them ballas even if you arent doing the story missions..



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Landing choppers are really hard man



Doing the rappelling mission? shown in the trailer?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I dont get it, how is this a spoiler??
> Its just a location on the map, you can see them ballas even if you arent doing the story missions..
> 
> 
> ...



Trevour Dropout Missions


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 24, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Landing choppers are really hard man



I donno the choppers yet.. but found landing those aeroplanes very difficult..



flyingcow said:


> I dont get it, how is this a spoiler??
> Its just a location on the map, you can see them ballas even if you arent doing the story missions..
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.. there are ppl here who dint watch the trailors too just to avoid any sort of content revealation that spoils the surprose element (I am talking about myself). If you cant put your posts about the missions and in game content in a spoiler please avoid posting.. Or else i am bound to report your posts next time.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 24, 2013)

*GTA V PC More Code Evaluated: DX 11, x64, 2k Textures, Bloom Effects and more.*

So finally its coming to PC.


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2013)

Done the first heist, great fun but


Spoiler



shouldn't have hired a cheap crew. Lost 1 mil


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 24, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Done the first heist, great fun but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



One q here - 



Spoiler



Did u hire every one with the best attributes?? including the gunner?? Did the gunner crash during the escape right when u are entering the tunnel??

I think I chose wisely (may be a safer bet) 
Expensive hacker - for a good time window to finish the task
Expensive Dricer - Escape is the priority for any hiest
Cheapest Gunner - I have my guns loaded and I can do the **** work myself


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2013)

^^



Spoiler



I chose cheap gunner and he crashed at the tunnel losing his share. Driver was the best, and hacker was that dude from Facebook office. I guess he messed up too because alarm went off too quick. I looted 4 million and driver lost 1.2 of that



Had a nice round of golf. 
*prod.cloud.rockstargames.com/ugc/gta5photo/8649/zk-etTFsAUuUN0LfRRhSlA/0_0.jpg


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Done the first heist, great fun but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



hired a crew?? locally?? right


I have no console just curious


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Dude.. there are ppl here who dint watch the trailors too just to avoid any sort of content revealation that spoils the surprose element (I am talking about myself). If you cant put your posts about the missions and in game content in a spoiler please avoid posting.. Or else i am bound to report your posts next time.



Ok dude i will hide them is spoilers...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Done the first heist, great fun but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Same here, I think lester hints that a gunner mustn't be that expensive because the heist was sneaky and not "loud and dumb right?
that noob gunner lost the cash, it appeared green in radar so i went back to collect it and failed



has anyone tried this?


Spoiler



If you have a bmx keep the analog stick(left)pushed forward and after you acquire ome speed, keep tapping r1(keep doing bunny hops) youll move crazy fast for a BMX



tips, if you didnt know


Spoiler



-Change character to repair Car(only broken windows dont get repaired, instead of expensive los santos customs repair
-for health too, switch the characters, only works some times
-Hidden package trick (instant money)- go to a hidden package location as franklin and go to second as michael or trevor, collect those packages and then keep switching the package resets every time and you get money every time
-IGN





Spoiler



I nthe "hood safari" mission when you go to the grove st. you will se smoke, sweet and CJ riding a bike as in san andreas first mission



Please share your rockstar social club ID.
mine flyingcowfx
Anyone flew the blimp??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

Need.To.Get.Ps3.Fast.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Need.To.Get.Ps3.Fast.



Wait till December and you will get used PS3 for cheap. And based on recent speculations, i would suggest wait for PC version, till December. Else get PS3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you use a weapon while parachuting?

*www.indianvideogamer.com/reviews/review-grand-theft-auto-v/22342


> Amazing attention to detail
> Sweet narrative
> Improved driving
> Packed with content
> ...



He Dared to give it a 9!!???
What sort of evil PC Noble is this guy!!!???


----------



## frostbite (Sep 24, 2013)

What about a pc release?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2013)

Too many spoilers. Must resist.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Done the first heist, great fun but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You should have hired the most expensive ones. I hired the most expensive and most talented ones 

Though I'm much ahed of that 

But ejoyed the loot 

On a side note, yesterday I was discussing the same with one of my friend in a bus, that I looted around $4 Mil Cash from Jwellery shop, killed the police and all and all peoples in the bus started staring at me. Later they realized that it's some game


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 24, 2013)

Can anyone confirm this 


Spoiler



*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/1273456_10201890076554472_1648024915_o_zps0893e7f0.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Can anyone confirm this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yes that pic is not morphed.


Spoiler



Franklin's aunt is a Hindu and that is her room


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes that pic is not morphed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Seriously I thought it is morphed. It is sooo real man


----------



## theserpent (Sep 25, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You should have hired the most expensive ones. I hired the most expensive and most talented ones
> 
> Though I'm much ahed of that
> 
> ...



Once my friend and. His friend were discussing about cs, how's be killed with a knife And blowed the base and the cops heard it


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2013)

After a long wait this game has finally been released  The reviews it's getting are phenomenal. Kotaku, IGN and most other major gaming website are deeply impressed by this game. Can't wait to play this game, too bad the PC version will be released few months after the console release 

I'm surpised to see so many rumours everyday that popup everyday showing signs of PC testing of this game. We all know a PC release is inevitable, but the hype it's building is just amazing!


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2013)

Some More Details on Grand Theft Auto Online | Rockstar Games


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2013)

*prod.cloud.rockstargames.com/ugc/gta5photo/4520/8TMhBylDi02b9Fr76-vm5w/0_0.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

Can you give the duck face in the selfies?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 26, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> After a long wait this game has finally been released  The reviews it's getting are phenomenal. Kotaku, IGN and most other major gaming website are deeply impressed by this game. Can't wait to play this game, too bad the PC version will be released few months after the console release
> 
> I'm surpised to see so many rumours everyday that popup everyday showing signs of PC testing of this game. We all know a PC release is inevitable, but the hype it's building is just amazing!



Nvidia 9500 GT


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 26, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *prod.cloud.rockstargames.com/ugc/gta5photo/4520/8TMhBylDi02b9Fr76-vm5w/0_0.jpg


Damn I have the same beard and hat only the hat is diff


ANyone experienceing AA ISSUES?? ver bad cant play, cant even see whats going on 3-4 cars away and texture popins



cyborg47 said:


> Can you give the duck face in the selfies?


Nope you cant unfortunately


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 26, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Damn I have the same beard and hat only the hat is diff
> 
> 
> *ANyone experienceing AA ISSUES?? ver bad cant play*, cant even see whats going on 3-4 cars away and texture popins
> ...





CommanderShawnzer said:


> reduce sharpness in your tv setting.Fixes the jaggies i heard



btw yours is a PSN copy?


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> btw yours is a PSN copy?


I played wid alll the settins on my TV changed ps3 vid settings too... my sharpness is on ZERO  fkin awesome game but cant play properly.. 
give this a read Getting a Terrible Resolution - Troubleshooting - GTA Forums


----------



## vickybat (Sep 27, 2013)

*GTA 5 Windows PC Version for Intel and AMD Details Revealed*

Its coming to pc on Nov 22nd most probably.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 28, 2013)

GTA 5 Ultimate stunt show 2 Montage HD - YouTube

Jaw=Dropped


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *GTA 5 Windows PC Version for Intel and AMD Details Revealed*
> 
> Its coming to pc on Nov 22nd most probably.



they have mentioned in requirements windows xp and gt 340 
sounds gay to me even the gta 4 got much more high requirements then this
fake


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone wish to play GTA V Online please share your XBL / PSN ID's @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/175660-online-console-gaming-playstation-network-xbox-live.html

And join TDF Crew @ Rockstar Games Social Club - TDF Crew


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 3, 2013)

BROKE THE ****N WORLD RECORD IN GTA 5 ONLINE    
in an offroad race  lap time hahahhahaha  **** yeah!!!!!! anyone knoews where to find the leaderboards of race timings??? i wan to screenshiot it b4 someoone breaks it!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 4, 2013)

Ant one wants to play GTAO???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2013)

51 hrs played and 76% done. Getting a bit bored now. Time to finish it I think.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

Is there any trick on finishing it as fast as possible? As I found it bit odd, like if I don't get the missions, I just need to roam around and all.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is there any trick on finishing it as fast as possible? As I found it bit odd, like if I don't get the missions, I just need to roam around and all.



When are we playing today?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> When are we playing today?



After going home from office!! Till what time you stay awake at night?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

its saturday so will be up quite late. 
can you post a time?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> its saturday so will be up quite late.
> can you post a time?



Same here  As it's saturday, I'll be going to bed at around 2 -3 AM.

I generally reach home at 9PM. Thinking of watching Besharam first and then GTA V from around 11:30 - 12 

Or else, we can start GTA from around 9 - 9:30PM and I'll watch the movie after 1 - 1:30 AM 

What say?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 5, 2013)

^ dont watch besharam...
I will be online the whole time please add me-flyingcowfx   same for steam and PSN


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

^^ I have already added you 

I know it's not a good film..!! But I have habit of watching all the Bollywood films that are released


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ I have already added you
> 
> I know it's not a good film..!! But I have habit of watching all the Bollywood films that are released



Why are you violating your eye's human rights by watching a camrip


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 5, 2013)

Lets play guys....theres ngarg and niku online both dont reply to psn messages 
just played a job with ngarg...qwhat is ghis TDF name??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Lets play guys....theres ngarg and niku online both dont reply to psn messages
> just played a job with ngarg...qwhat is ghis TDF name??



Sure. Let's play 

Check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/175660-online-console-gaming-playstation-network-xbox-live.html for finding TDF ID with PSN / XBL ID


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

played a little with flyngcow but im totally confused lol


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> played a little with flyngcow but im totally confused lol


this time my experience was OK with ultra frequent disconnects when i wasnt the host and the long waiting tiemes afterwards....but yesterday i had alot of fun


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why are you violating your eye's human rights by watching a camrip



Offtopic:
But AFAIK he goes to the theatre  His FB is always updated about what he does


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Offtopic:
> But AFAIK he goes to the theatre  His FB is always updated about what he does



That's completely wrong


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 5, 2013)

Noob star deleted my lvl 13 character 
have to start all over again had earned 61k cash...cudve bought a garage and a car+bike :'(


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

where are you guys?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Noob star deleted my lvl 13 character
> have to start all over again had earned 61k cash...cudve bought a garage and a car+bike :'(



have you updated to patch 1.2? i heard it fixes the online


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> where are you guys?



Going online. Please join


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2013)

*www.examiner.com/article/intel-gta-5-not-on-pc-because-somebody-paid-a-lot-of-money-to-keep-it-off


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2013)

> GTA Online players warned against overwriting old characters
> By Emily Gera on Oct 08, 2013 at 8:01a @twitgera
> 
> Users who previously created a character in Grand Theft Auto Online but now only see an empty character selection screen when entering the game should not create a new character within that slot, Rockstar warns in a new update on its official webpage.
> ...


Source: GTA Online players warned against overwriting old characters | Polygon


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 9, 2013)

Can we add Trevor, Mike and Frank to the voting list.. I am sure Trevor will sweep the votes


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Can we add Trevor, Mike and Frank to the voting list.. I am sure Trevor will sweep the votes



I like Mike more


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 9, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I like Mike more



Once when i character switched randomly to Trevor in story mode, I saw Trevor holding a guy above his head and throwing him off the bridge.. I was WTH this guy is all raw all the time


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Once when i character switched randomly to Trevor in story mode, I saw Trevor holding a guy above his head and throwing him off the bridge.. I was WTH this guy is all raw all the time



Same here  That's why I don't like him much..!! He's very arrogant and too raw  I feel Pity for Dave  

I like Mike and Franklin much more than Trevor


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 9, 2013)

though so raw and violent, his characterization is superb.. He is wild and thats it.. he isnt a bad person though



Spoiler



Example:: He saved that guy whom he tortured for interrogation for the gvmt guys. He took him to airport and suggested to be away from the family and thats the only way for him to be alive.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> though so raw and violent, his characterization is superb.. He is wild and thats it.. he isnt a bad person though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree. He's just too rough 

And I like the conversation of him while being in Strip Club or Picking up a prostitute 

Franklin and Mike is too normal in these both situation


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I like Mike more



Same here. Michael has more depth to his character and has a much more fun storyline. Didn't care about Trevor's CEO and Wade.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 9, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Same here. Michael has more depth to his character and has a much more fun storyline. Didn't care about Trevor's CEO and Wade.



I played with trevor and i hate him..I suggest you not read the spoiler if you havent played the game too much...


Spoiler



he kills wade and his wife man


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2013)

i dont even know who they all are lol. i played this on dell s2204l today and tge game looked like poop.
used then the ps3 upscaler with anti alising. looked much better.
dead space3 and nfs most wanted looked awesome in FHD


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2013)

nice looks like real life
In the mean time
I got a random person to commit suicide yesterday at the train tracks

I robbed him of his ride near the railway crossing and he ran running towards teh tracks and the oncoming train just squashed him 
took a photo 
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/4305/rprt.jpg
Unfortunately I kept my car also on the train tracks and the paramedics had to take a long route to go back as they pronounced the pedestrian dead
funnily the train came again and crushed those paramedics lol


----------



## Limitless (Oct 10, 2013)

Waiting for PC version


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2013)

Gollum said:


> nice looks like real life
> In the mean time
> I got a random person to commit suicide yesterday at the train tracks
> 
> ...



u r sooo rude


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> u r sooo rude



wrong, I'm cold


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2013)

Time to move this thread in PC SECTION. Its coming early 2014.

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-10-10-sources-grand-theft-auto-5-out-on-pc-early-2014


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2013)

Alok said:


> Time to move this thread in PC SECTION. Its coming early 2014.
> 
> Sources: Grand Theft Auto 5 out on PC early 2014 &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net



nothing new


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2013)

@Gollum
In the pic you shared, can you share the video settings you are playing in. This will give me an idea regarding the scope of graphics.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @Gollum
> In the pic you shared, can you share the video settings you are playing in. This will give me an idea regarding the scope of graphics.



I am playing it on PS3.
and i took a photo.
the screen is 720p with no ps3 enhancements enabled.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

How many months more before you peasants finish beta-testing?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How many months more before you peasants finish beta-testing?


till early 2014  u jelly brah?!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> till early 2014  u jelly brah?!



Peasant,When the time of GTAV's arrival comes you will cry tears of jealousy! 
*looks at flyingcow's siggy**notices high end rig*
Brother! When the Time of GTAV's arrival comes we shall play in a Glourious 1080p 60FPS  while all the peasants will cry tears of jealousy!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

When Pc verison comes out,Consoles users will be crying xD


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I am playing it on PS3.
> and i took a photo.
> the screen is 720p with no ps3 enhancements enabled.



Ok, I didnt know that we cant manually set shader settings and all in PS3. Or can we?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ok, I didnt know that we cant manually set shader settings and all in PS3. Or can we?



Nope.At the most you can tinker with your TV settings


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ok, I didnt know that we cant manually set shader settings and all in PS3. Or can we?



Yes, I am now playing it in 1920x1080 res with antialiasing ON 
PS3 can upscale native 720p games just like you can in PCSX2 with  gsdx plugin
Oh and no lag but aqgain the game is meant to run at 24ish fps so well you will have to have a very powerful PC to do the same there.
not to mention spend a lot of money.

Hey, anyone playing tonight? I don't have a GF and or friends so.....I'll be onlinefrom around 8 or 9.

*Shout to my mates flyingcow and krishandu*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Yes, I am now playing it in 1920x1080 res with antialiasing ON
> PS3 can upscale native 720p games just like you can in PCSX2 with  gsdx plugin
> Oh and no lag but aqgain the game is meant to run at 24ish fps so well you will have to have a very powerful PC to do the same there.
> not to mention spend a lot of money.



Hmm.. thats what I wanted to know. Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry but cant play for a month or so...gave my PS3 to my brother...
BTW gollum and krishnandu and all who have played gta online in oct. will be getting 0.5 million each...SWEET! as a compensation from rockstar for errors and character deletion...you will get 250,000 in 2 installments so that the games economy doesnt get messed up


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice..!!

@Gollum It's durga puja here in WB, so you know it's kinda festive season, and bengali's biggest festival. So kinda busy in pandal hopping and all 

You guys online now? Can join in then


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nope.At the most you can tinker with your TV settings



you sir first get a ps3 then you can talk.



flyingcow said:


> Sorry but cant play for a month or so...gave my PS3 to my brother...
> BTW gollum and krishnandu and all who have played gta online in oct. will be getting 0.5 million each...SWEET! as a compensation from rockstar for errors and character deletion...you will get 250,000 in 2 installments so that the games economy doesnt get messed up



i dnt think everyone will get that. but i hope you are right



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!!
> 
> @Gollum It's durga puja here in WB, so you know it's kinda festive season, and bengali's biggest festival. So kinda busy in pandal hopping and all
> 
> You guys online now? Can join in then


i cmpletely forgot about that.
i got a bad back pain yeaterday as i was playing remember me on my friends pc all day. hard to imagine that her cheap gt640 could play the game at FHD with no lag.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i cmpletely forgot about that.
> i got a bad back pain yeaterday as i was playing remember me on my friends pc all day. hard to imagine that her cheap gt640 could play the game at FHD with no lag.



No issues  Peoples are now out for whole night


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2013)

just came bAack after watching GRAVITY. awesome movie. gonna go online in a few minutes. have already pimped my ride and made my character sexy for it.
doing some sound calibration on my pc for 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (Oct 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> [youtube]-AdrCxkpdDc[/youtube]



your video link is not showing up.
btw going online late tonight.


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2013)

Weird I can see and play the video via tapatalk


----------



## snap (Oct 19, 2013)

^^

it is fine now


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 21, 2013)

How pathetic...people can be seen fighting like a bunch of savages for the last copy of GTA 5 at wallmart in this video:

[YOUTUBE]_3rwhrQq0Zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2013)

wow those were some serious fanboys.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> wow those were some serious fanboys.



nothing says gta about them, Its just some whitr dude fighting some black dude, and some fat bith interfering in the fight spoiling all the fun with the squealing.
this is much better

This is much better.
Mexican Girls Can Get Down! - YouTube
[YOUTUBE]TI2r4aqE7yU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2013)

AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta 6 Drivers Released - R9 290, 290X Support Added, GTA V Spotted


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 27, 2013)

^^ I hate all these stupid hypes created by R*. What is all these fuss about? Isn't it obvious that PC version is in-evitable, considering still GTA IV is selling well in PC, whereas in console world it is considered as dead. Only thing that irritates me is the waiting time, when console fanboy's are enjoying the game. It's like, you are in buffet, where you are not allowed to eat your favorite food.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 28, 2013)

+10k for above statement I had to spent 7k for console used then 2.2k for used copy of GTA5. This is really shame for R*. They should not make pc gamers wait.... 
should at least realese steam only version if they think piracy and all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> +10k for above statement I had to spent 7k for console used then 2.2k for used copy of GTA5. This is really shame for R*. They should not make pc gamers wait....
> should at least realese steam only version if they think piracy and all.



Even i had plans to buy PS3, but changed my mind and planning to invest in gaming PC, which will play GTA V in it's glory. And idea of Steam only version, i never payed more than 10$ for a game in Steam, but for GTA V, i am ready to pay 30$. I own every copy of GTA ever released(GTA 1 & 2 from R* site) and i guess, PC sales will cross billion, not on day of launch but over a week or month.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 6, 2013)

GTA 5 PC Release Date News: Available Summer 2014? Steam Keys Available Online, Point To Summer Launch | KpopStarz


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> GTA 5 PC Release Date News: Available Summer 2014? Steam Keys Available Online, Point To Summer Launch | KpopStarz




"Steam Keys",As in "You want a key? Complete this Survey pls"


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2013)

anyone playing GTA V online can try this


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2013)

anyone need a crew member??

i am on online..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

When does this come on PC? I am eagerly waiting.Its larger than GTA4 and have 100 hours of gameplay.I am really excited about this.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 4, 2013)

eh its shut gameplay. really boring


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2013)

i guess you have a really different taste


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Its the open world that is more exciting and more hours to play when compared to COD-Ghosts and BF4. These are huge games in terms of size but only having 4 hours of gameplay.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its the open world that is more exciting and more hours to play when compared to COD-Ghosts and BF4. These are huge games in terms of size but only having 4 hours of gameplay.



But doesn't it become boring when you don't have any side missions left after completing the story??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> But doesn't it become boring when you don't have any side missions left after completing the story??



For me it is not.I never play any missions in gta - only exploring the world, adding mods and crazy driving


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2013)

The excitement is there till the things are new.... But after a point it becomes boring to roam aimlessly


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> The excitement is there till the things are new.... But after a point it becomes boring to roam aimlessly



It depends. Bigger the Map - more better - less boring

I still play Sanandreas from last 4 years and i never feel boring 

Gta 5 would be huge fun - waiting for it


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It depends. Bigger the Map - more better - less boring
> 
> I still play Sanandreas from last 4 years and i never feel boring
> 
> Gta 5 would be huge exciting - waiting for it



Hmm.... but sometimes I play Just Cause 2 just to ride a bike or a car sometime


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It depends. Bigger the Map - more better - less boring
> 
> I still play Sanandreas from last 4 years and i never feel boring
> 
> Gta 5 would be huge fun - waiting for it



Yes the bigger the map the better and Just Cause 2 is just boring as it is on one island.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It depends. Bigger the Map - more better - less boring
> 
> I still play Sanandreas from last 4 years and i never feel boring
> 
> Gta 5 would be huge fun - waiting for it



oh its Huuuuuuuuuuuuge.

get it?? 


hUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGe.

try exploring that with a bicycle.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> oh its Huuuuuuuuuuuuge.
> 
> get it??
> 
> ...



heh, I steal an airplane and scale the entire area.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 5, 2013)

I Love Roaming around in Nice Car ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

I will simply walk around and complete the missions as the map is huge it will certainly take some 200-300 hours if I do this way but there is lot more customization than this which I have seen in GTA4.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> +10k for above statement I had to spent 7k for console used then 2.2k for used copy of GTA5. This is really shame for R*. They should not make pc gamers wait....
> should at least realese steam only version if they think piracy and all.



well thats a shame.. i got a used copy for 1700 only.. with the fat a$$ blimp code and all 



Gollum said:


> heh, I steal an airplane and scale the entire area.



[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar85950_11.gif[/IMGG]


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey anirbandd, can you sell me that game once you finish it?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 10, 2013)

^6 if you hunt IVG. you will get early IMO. Just an Advice. you can get it around that price quite easily.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^6 if you hunt IVG. you will get early IMO. Just an Advice. you can get it around that price quite easily.



Tried and got tired. Before i PM, some one book it. It's like stock market it seems.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 10, 2013)

i played almost an hour today only freefalling using the skydiving cheat, it was beautiful especially around the countryside, flying in b/w the mountains and trees, with the suns lens flare, i wish i could have recorded that


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

^ please remove the image in signature


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ please remove the image in signature



i think we should raise it in post ur bug thread so that mods can take a look at it


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Hey anirbandd, can you sell me that game once you finish it?



no. i plan on playing it very long..  

and slowly 

btw, you have infamous 1 and 2??



flyingcow said:


> i played almost an hour today only freefalling using the skydiving cheat, it was beautiful especially around the countryside, flying in b/w the mountains and trees, with the suns lens flare, i wish i could have recorded that



you could start with removing that "doge" from your siggy. 

enough of doge on the interwebs.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2013)

I own Xbox and you own PS3. Now i see why i can't have your game... 

BTW I will try IVG and get the game.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ please remove the image in signature


eh sorry man, seems like tdf removed it anyways


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2014)

bump chicka bump with good news
GTA 5 PC Release: Brazilian Retailer Confirms Release Date


----------



## Nipun (Jan 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> bump chicka bump with good news
> GTA 5 PC Release: Brazilian Retailer Confirms Release Date



I really hope this is false news.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> I really hope this is false news.



why ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> bump chicka bump with good news
> GTA 5 PC Release: Brazilian Retailer Confirms Release Date



I hope they optimise it properly rather than releasing a half baked port from consoles like they did it in case of GTA 4.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

It won't come on pc, tired of these everyday rumours.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> why ?



Exams in March.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 21, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I hope they optimise it properly rather than releasing a half baked port from consoles like they did it in case of GTA 4.



Exactly!!! we don't want 7 updates


----------



## RohanM (Jan 23, 2014)

*Amazon lists GTA V for PC, forgets it's not official yet - GSMArena Blog*


----------



## abhidev (Jan 23, 2014)

That's a great news


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rumour &ndash; GTA V preorders start this Friday | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep Calm And Wait For GTA V


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah i am waiting ..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

Woow!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 8, 2014)

news.softpedia.com/news/GTA-5-Will-...C-PS4-Xbox-One-if-Gamers-Want-It-424736.shtml


----------



## amjath (Feb 8, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> news.softpedia.com/news/GTA-5-Will-...C-PS4-Xbox-One-if-Gamers-Want-It-424736.shtml



Wtf is this. Do the Dev knows what an internet and what's going on (campaigns and requests). Do they want us to beg


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> Wtf is this. Do the Dev knows what an internet and what's going on (campaigns and requests). Do they want us to beg




No need to worry..they know everything....I think they will release it on next gen consoles as well as pc...
Its just they want enough profit  with next gen console game....before announcing an obviously best visual version of game i.e. pc version.
There is no reason to avoid such large community and such large profit with pc version..
Following latest tweet of R* dev the another reason of delay in these new versions is that they want to deliver maximum quality what we are expecting. GTA 4 pc version was not well performing  yet visually better than console counterparts. So gta v pc will obviously have best visuals...and by looking at Max Payne 3 pc version we can surely expect a very well optimized pc version....it will take time but will come.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

Alok said:


> No need to worry..they know everything....I think they will release it on next gen consoles as well as pc...
> Its just they want enough profit  with next gen console game....before announcing an obviously best visual version of game i.e. pc version.
> There is no reason to avoid such large community and such large profit with pc version..
> Following latest tweet of R* dev the another reason of delay in these new versions is that they want to deliver maximum quality what we are expecting. GTA 4 pc version was not well performing  yet visually better than console counterparts. So gta v pc will obviously have best visuals...and by looking at Max Payne 3 pc version we can surely expect a very well optimized pc version....it will take time but will come.



that is what you think..you dont know that for sure


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

It's the hope that keeps us PC gamers motivated... That someday we will get our hands on GTA 5


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

well if the game does, I hope its unhackable - I'd like to see which one of ye pirates be getting yer hands dirty


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> that is what you think..you dont know that for sure



Ok let me say......I"m sure of it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> well if the game does, I hope its unhackable - I'd like to see which one of ye pirates be getting yer hands dirty



N then what are u gonna do abt it?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> N then what are u gonna do abt it?



I wanna see you guys whine like a spoilt brat when the game does not run because patch x from crack y is not working and you end up installing a virus thinking its a no cd hack


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I wanna see you guys whine like a spoilt brat when the game does not run because patch x from crack y is not working and you end up installing a virus thinking its a no cd hack



If I got Diablo 3 then gta v is nothing.
The game that deserves will surely get my money.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2014)

i would buy gta 5 on pc even if it was available for download on PC out of respect..but i already own it on ps3, soi will download* it...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I wanna see you guys whine like a spoilt brat when the game does not run because patch x from crack y is not working and you end up installing a virus thinking its a no cd hack



Ohhh...I thought you are gonna buy one and give it away


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Ohhh...I thought you are gonna buy one and give it away



haan ji paise toh pedh pe ugte hain na


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

Kaha pe milta hai ye pedh...mujhe bhi chahiye


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

Alok said:


> If I got Diablo 3 then gta v is nothing.
> The game that deserves will surely get my money.



Then buy Diablo 3.


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Then buy Diablo 3.



Already have it . See my profile AlokTheDemon at battle.net


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

Alok said:


> Already have it . See my profile AlokTheDemon at battle.net



Good.

You are wasting time. 
Go play Diablo3. 








PS: just jking.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 9, 2014)

I will buy GTA V for sure. I have been saving for this game for such a long time. BTW did I mention that this gonna be the 1st and last game I will ever buy.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I will buy GTA V for sure. I have been saving for this game for such a long time. BTW did I mention that this gonna be the 1st and last game I will ever buy.


lol you never bought any games before? hardcore pirate? 
what about the next GTA?


----------



## SunE (Feb 9, 2014)

Even I'll buy GTA V. I bought GTA IV too. Let's hope they price it low just like they did with IV. I'm willing to pay up to 1k but anymore than that.....


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> lol you never bought any games before? hardcore pirate?
> what about the next GTA?



I'm a student and have to manage lot of expenses so didn't buy any games till Now. But GTA V is something special.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 9, 2014)

SunE said:


> Even I'll buy GTA V. I bought GTA IV too. Let's hope they price it low just like they did with IV. I'm willing to pay up to 1k but anymore than that.....



I'm not going to pay 4k for gtaV  for ps4, alreaddy have the ps3 version


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 10, 2014)

Me too will buy it if its under 2k or 2.5k maximum, because for only this game am changing my gpu, hdd and psu


----------



## Gollum (Feb 15, 2014)

[IMGG]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3759/12529290514_343bff2f99_z.jpg[/imgg]
valentines day special out now on gtaV
see on the streets of los santos 
oh wait, there is no gta on pc? awww...


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 15, 2014)

^is that for multiplayer? just like the christmas one? like costumes  etc?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes.. Obviously.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 15, 2014)

Updating for the new stuff
*i.imgur.com/BfSSKJC.jpg
PEACE V
*i.imgur.com/oX9QQ7d.jpg


Spoiler






> Below is the changelog for the patch, with the most important elements bolded:
> 
> The Rat Loader is available in Online once again. Please see southernsanandreassuperautos.com for your vehicular needs. Please note that for the duration of the Valentines Pack this vehicle and all mods for it will be free.
> Small changes have been made to Passive Mode in order to balance it. If another player kills you while you are in Passive Mode, they pay your hospital bills. If you kill another player while you are in passive mode, you pay their hospital bills.
> ...






- - - Updated - - -

I got 50k yay!
*i.imgur.com/RgqGTQ9.jpg

New valentines dress for ma bit ch
*i.imgur.com/uWk8MlQ.jpg

Sweet
*i.imgur.com/uWk8MlQ.jpg

My new Ride
*i.imgur.com/mnROJzt.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2014)

did you not get thos 500k?
did you buy an apartment or a nice ride? 
i bought a pretty big apartment with 10 car garage i think...
and a ruffian and a bati and some bmx's and a FREE elegy cause i buyed the limited edition...
and the beach pack cars.. i really wanna buy infernus or cheetah...


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

i bought a 2 car garage and the cheapest fast car i could buy.
i am saving up for the future 

- - - Updated - - -

while playing today, I herd on the chat
a mom to her son

Beta, chalo brush karo nahi toh khelne nahi dungi..lol


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> did you not get thos 500k?
> did you buy an apartment or a nice ride?
> i bought a pretty big apartment with 10 car garage i think...
> and a ruffian and a bati and some bmx's and a FREE elegy cause i buyed the limited edition...
> and the beach pack cars.. i really wanna buy infernus or cheetah...



You hit the exploit?? 

Add me to your psn.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> i bought a 2 car garage and the cheapest fast car i could buy.
> i am saving up for the future
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Did you start recently?? 

In one month i hit 100k.. Legitly.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Did you start recently??
> 
> In one month i hit 100k.. Legitly.



what did you do?

no I got gtaV on the first week of release.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You hit the exploit??
> 
> Add me to your psn.


haha no kind of exploits...R* had issues(serious issues) with multiplayer in the launch month(OCT.) so as a compensation theygave 500k to everyone to whoever played in october...
this-*www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51565/grand-theft-auto-online-half-a-million-gta-stimulus-package-this.html
the multiplayer is still pathetic with half of the time spent loading and joining matches or stuck on the view (the top view of the city)
laggy all the other players buy tanks etc or play like 1000hrs a week and always kill me :'(
i only go to multiplayer to do some stunts with my ruffian!
ormake some maps with content creator ewith elaborate ramps etc..in the test mode


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> what did you do?
> 
> no I got gtaV on the first week of release.



Used to play mp  most of the time... Did lots of missions and won a lot of the death matches...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha no kind of exploits...R* had issues(serious issues) with multiplayer in the launch month(OCT.) so as a compensation theygave 500k to everyone to whoever played in october...
> this-*www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51565/grand-theft-auto-online-half-a-million-gta-stimulus-package-this.html
> the multiplayer is still pathetic with half of the time spent loading and joining matches or stuck on the view (the top view of the city)
> laggy all the other players buy tanks etc or play like 1000hrs a week and always kill me :'(
> ...



Dayyyyyuuum.. I got it in November. 

I fought a 30min death match with a 130 rank guy once and won. Got approx 10k+ in that one match.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2014)

and sell cars for some quick cash...
see this guys


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

i always get killed in dm
i lose car races
i get shot at even in passive mode or as soon as i get out of any shop


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> i always get killed in dm
> i lose car races
> i get shot at even in passive mode or as soon as i get out of any shop



Boyyy...  dont you try and shoot them back??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

And add me on psn. Will play together as soon as I'm back.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2014)

let me add you too...what is your username??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Same as my username.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Boyyy...  dont you try and shoot them back??



hey don't laugh..I'm not that bad 
I reached level13 today.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> hey don't laugh..I'm not that bad
> I reached level13 today.



Awwwwwwwwwwww...

I see.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Please tell me that what would be the configuration for GTA-V specially Graphics card ?

For GTA-4 I am using  NVIDIA with DDR-3 1GB will it work for same ?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Please tell me that what would be the configuration for GTA-V specially Graphics card ?
> 
> For GTA-4 I am using  NVIDIA with DDR-3 1GB will it work for same ?



The game is not even confirmed officially yet. Hence there is no update on the PC requirements for the same.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Please tell me that what would be the configuration for GTA-V specially Graphics card ?
> 
> For GTA-4 I am using  NVIDIA with DDR-3 1GB will it work for same ?



Whatever tge release date that rig wont be able to run it for sure...


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Whatever tge release date that rig wont be able to run it for sure...



So...you have ruined it for him


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

Lolll..

I have given him the chance to upgrade in time.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2014)

In other News, someone decided to Blast my ass online again.

This was yesterday
My sweet new ride...reduced to a piece of junk. Luckily I was in Passive mode so the one who iced me paid the hospital bills lol
*i.imgur.com/nKr0rTT.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

Looll

If thats how your avatar looks then id pwn you too.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2014)

he will be added to the badsports list something right? and will be matched only with cheaters and bad sports...


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Whatever tge release date that rig wont be able to run it for sure...



GTA 5 isnt Watch Dogs or any thing "Next Gen" material.. If a 7 year old console can run it well.. why not a slightly old PC ?
Rest assured, any game PS3 or 360 can run, you will be able to run it as well


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> he will be added to the badsports list something right? and will be matched only with cheaters and bad sports...



In free roam?? Naah.. That's only for inside an actual mission or death match  or race etc..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Looll
> 
> If thats how your avatar looks then id pwn you too.


Oye!


flyingcow said:


> he will be added to the badsports list something right? and will be matched only with cheaters and bad sports...



why would I be added to bad sport, I'm the victim here. I'm a good sport.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> In free roam?? Naah.. That's only for inside an actual mission or death match  or race etc..


i saw clips where people get added to bad sport if they destroy any personal vehicles...in free roam..may be if he destroys like 10 times or so...

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> why would I be added to bad sport, I'm the victim here. I'm a good sport.



no dude im talking about the guy who rekked ur kar


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Oye!





- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> i saw clips where people get added to bad sport if they destroy any personal vehicles...in free roam..may be if he destroys like 10 times or so...



hmmm didnt know about that..


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks friends and so any Idea when releasing ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks friends and so any Idea when releasing ?



It isn't releasing, as of now.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 18, 2014)

@ anir band add me


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> @ anir band add me



i dont have access to my PS3 right now. i'll be back next wednesday and add you. did you send a request?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 18, 2014)

@anirbandd
@gollum
@all
 let do a playdate some time?? gta 5 multiplayer?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2014)

after next wednesday.. yes lets. 

why not create a crew?? TDF?? is that allowable?

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> @*anirband*
> @gollum
> @all
> let do a playdate some time?? gta 5 multiplayer?



anirbandd

2 d's. not anirband. its anirban-dee-dee, the pronunciation.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 18, 2014)

I had not much Experience about games so pl tell me how you get GTA-V game or any best game like GTA-4 with same configuration ,
If present in any Digit DVD etc, then more good Thanks.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

wtf!!

son, you need to buy this game.

and for now, its only on xbox and ps3.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i dont have access to my PS3 right now. i'll be back next wednesday and add you. did you send a request?


I have sent you a request


flyingcow said:


> @anirbandd
> @gollum
> @all
> let do a playdate some time?? gta 5 multiplayer?


sure, I'm like free from Friday 3pm till sunday 6pm
I am already in a crew called TDFC - ThinkDigitForumCrew



anirbandd said:


> after next wednesday.. yes lets.
> 
> why not create a crew?? TDF?? is that allowable?
> 
> ...



TDFC - ThinkDigitForumCrew exists already
aviancow and krishandu is there already.
sure anirban login to rockstar social club and join the crew.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep... Will do for sure!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/181541-gta-v-playdate-think-digit-forum-crew.html#post2074565


----------



## Gollum (Mar 5, 2014)

*GTA V update - The Business Update*

_Woot woot_

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7378/12934045444_435a8dab74_z.jpg


> Enjoy the perks of rising through the ranks of your Los Santos and Blaine County business ventures with The Business Update.
> Thrill-seekers and weekend warriors can hop in all-new, blazing fast sports cars, or pilot the new Vestra airplane… or swing by Ammu-Nation to pick up the new Heavy Pistol and Special Carbine for some serious firepower. Dress for success with formal and business casual attire options like new suit jackets, slacks, glasses, heels and blouses, or don new all-business hairstyles and currency themed tattoos.
> 
> The new vehicles and weapons will be available in both Story Mode and Online. In Story Mode, weapons will be deposited into all three character’s inventory with two full ammo-clips and all three cars are accessible from their garage properties. In GTA Online, you’ll be able to purchase the new weapons and their attachments at any Ammu-Nation location while the vehicles will be available for purchase from Legendary Motorsport and Elitas.


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7367/12934045924_8474a838a5_n.jpg*farm8.staticflickr.com/7361/12934045644_87613ea1f4_n.jpg



So who is playing this weekend?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/181541-gta-v-playdate-think-digit-forum-crew.html​


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2014)

already got the guns. maaaan they are badass!!

the cars and other vehicles, meh.. lots of money needed.


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

Upcoming GTA Online Title Update Will Include Heists - The Blazon


----------



## Gollum (Mar 9, 2014)

I got the car...yay!
ranked up to 50 and earned 760000
spent 500000 on the car


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally got a chance to play the GTA V in my XBox. 



Spoiler



Finished till the mission where Micheal and Franklin save micheal's son.



Wow! Game is so good, world is superb


----------



## amjath (Mar 19, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Finally got a chance to play the GTA V in my XBox.
> 
> Finished till the mission where Micheal and Franklin save micheal's son. Wow! Game is so good, world is superb



Come on bro. Spoiler!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> Come on bro. Spoiler!!!



Done bro. Thought people here already knows about the game.


----------



## amjath (Mar 19, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Done bro. Thought people here already knows about the game.



PC gamers


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> PC gamers



I am a PC Gamer, hated console gaming, but just to play GTA V, i bought an used XBox and once it is done, it will be just sitting there idle. 

But again, once it comes to PC, i will play for sure.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 21, 2014)

so anyone playing today?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 21, 2014)

^^ Sadly, i can't play online. My XBox is modded. 

BTW, Trevor is freaking awesome and man, pure evil, and very funny.


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Sadly, i can't play online. My XBox is modded.
> 
> BTW, Trevor is freaking awesome and man, pure evil, and very funny.



I saw some YouTube videos. Trevor is even more awesome and evil when you switch between characters


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> so anyone playing today?



I'll be there in some.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> I saw some YouTube videos. Trevor is even more awesome and evil when you switch between characters



Still that option is not enabled. Need to finish few more missions and let's see.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 21, 2014)

damn today is india vs pak match, so yeah after the match.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2014)

Finshed the Hotel Assasination mission. Missed the part for making more money. 



Spoiler



On the mission where Trevor & Franklin go to Groove street, when i enter the street i can see CJ, Sweet and one more guy cycling, which is the first mission of San Andreas.  Also the intro of Trevor, we can see Tony of Biker Gang from GTA IV TLAD DLC. The game is so tight and seeing some old characters is just so nice, I love GTA V.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2014)

Offtopic: anyone has The Last of Us?? 

Im facing terrible crash issue on auto save. Cant progress due to the bug.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2014)

is this game ever gonna come on PC :/


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ Eventually. Once it is released for PS4,X-One and sales reach its threshold, it will be released for PC.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 26, 2014)

what if it has same fate as Red dead redemption !?!?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't think they'll make that mistake...hopefully


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> what if it has same fate as Red dead redemption !?!?



GTA was always a hit in PC and they knew that. Till today you can see peoply buying GTA IV and even SA. Only thing that stopping them from releasing PC version is, console manufacturers. 

The chances are : It may be released along with PS4/XOne version or after that. 

But for sure, everyone knows PC version is on pipeline, if you are following R* for a long time. The only reason i bought Xbox is to play this game and i am doing it and loving it. But it is not so enjoyable as PC, cause i hate to do certain things with consoleD)


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> GTA was always a hit in PC and they knew that. Till today you can see peoply buying GTA IV and even SA. Only thing that stopping them from releasing PC version is, console manufacturers.
> 
> The chances are : It may be released along with PS4/XOne version or after that.
> 
> But for sure, everyone knows PC version is on pipeline, if you are following R* for a long time. The only reason i bought Xbox is to play this game and i am doing it and loving it. But it is not so enjoyable as PC, cause i hate to do certain things with consoleD)



U mean to say we should not say f*** you r* but say f*** u Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ Exactly. I mean why would R* try to post-pone PC version, when they know it will be profitable!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 26, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Exactly. I mean why would R* try to post-pone PC version, when they know it will be profitable!!



I dont think they feel that pc releases are profittable. But GTA being a PC game to start with, they wont abandon the fan boys here. GTA IV pc release worked well for them because of the pricing strategy in non-US countries where piracy takes precedence over a geniune buy. Dont know how GTA 5 is gonna fare but I am sure they are making it for PC too. The port shouldn't be shitty though


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ Dude, console sales will be stagnant after certain period, but PC sales will not be. Look at how GTA IV selling in Steam and other retail stores.


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I dont think they feel that pc releases are profittable. But GTA being a PC game to start with, they wont abandon the fan boys here. GTA IV pc release worked well for them because of the pricing strategy in non-US countries where piracy takes precedence over a geniune buy. Dont know how GTA 5 is gonna fare but I am sure they are making it for PC too. The port shouldn't be shitty though



The best thing about GTA v is online multiplayer so I'm sure PC gamers will buy as consoles gamers did


----------



## Gollum (Mar 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Offtopic: anyone has The Last of Us??
> 
> Im facing terrible crash issue on auto save. Cant progress due to the bug.



Update the game. You are facing the day one release crash. I had the same.
If you have updated, then remove all the game saves and try again.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Update the game. You are facing the day one release crash. I had the same.
> If you have updated, then remove all the game saves and try again.



I'm on patch 1.05...

And remove all saves??? 

PS: any thread for TLoU?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I'm on patch 1.05...
> 
> And remove all saves???
> 
> PS: any thread for TLoU?


there was one IMO. you may need to look for it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Trevor is freaking awesome and same time terrifying soul. I am loving this game more and more, as story progress. Currently in progress of 35%, with no side missions like tow truck mission and other strangers & freak missions. 

Lot of small things to enjoy and i am yet to explore new things.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 27, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Trevor is freaking awesome and same time terrifying soul. I am loving this game more and more, as story progress. Currently in progress of 35%, with no side missions like tow truck mission and other strangers & freak missions.
> 
> Lot of small things to enjoy and i am yet to explore new things.


tow truck mission was one shat mission.
I stopped playing story mode after that and went on to troll the online community.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Tow truck mission from Tonya is like some 5-6 missions. I did 2 and stopped that, because i wanted to finish the story to see where it takes me. The story is well connected and well narrated. You can see various past GTA characters like Tony,CJ etc. Overall the experience is exhilarating and fun.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 10, 2014)

Console


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

ho hum... meh..


----------



## Nipun (Jun 11, 2014)

Now move this thread!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2014)

its time to play gtaV again.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14440013144_77bb678b51_z.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone know a exact date for the PC launch? Or the min requirements?


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone know a exact date for the PC launch? Or the min requirements?



November 14 is what everyone saying


----------



## Gollum (Jul 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> November 14 is what everyone saying



Damn, you all have to wait till november to get the game, I've already gotten bored of it.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news on its system requirements??


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Any news on its system requirements??



No source no idea


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Damn, you all have to wait till november to get the game, I've already gotten bored of it.



Really?It seems the game isn't so good afterall.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 20, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Really?It seems the game isn't so good afterall.


well i've reached level75 online and after playing so much it becomes repetitive.
some of the offline games modes are confusing and difficult to the point that you would consider giving up.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Really?It seems the game isn't so good afterall.


Any game after playing 400 hrs will probably feel repetitive


----------



## Gollum (Jul 20, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Any game after playing 400 hrs will probably feel repetitive



I did it for power and teh carz and the tank (its the ultimate weapon, totally indestructible. go on a killing rampage and kill em all hahahaha) 
I almost forgot to buy that lol


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Any game after playing 400 hrs will probably feel repetitive



+1, i played borderlands 2 cop and mp, all dlcs and stuff, hit 200 hours+ and after that i would literally throw up if i enter the game again. Even the for the  upcoming pre-sequel, i am keeping away from the trailers so that when its released, i can get over the sickness and make a run.


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Any game after playing 400 hrs will probably feel repetitive



Dota 2


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Really?It seems the game isn't so good afterall.



dont go on a lone guy's comment. he plays only online. didnt even start the campaign when  i played the MP with him. 



Gollum said:


> well i've reached level75 online and after playing so much it becomes repetitive.
> some of the offline games modes are confusing and difficult to the point that you would consider giving up.



you play only online.. 

why are you trashing the SP campaign? it works fine for me and millions of other gamers.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> dont go on a lone guy's comment. he plays only online. didnt even start the campaign when  i played the MP with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


playing alone bores me


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> playing alone bores me



Gollum always alone


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Gollum always alone



Yeah, that's why I do all lonely stuff, like play guitar, draw, sleep, ride. all alone


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yeah, that's why I do all lonely stuff, like play guitar, draw, sleep, ride. all alone



atleast you aint got them girls to annoy the crap outta you. 

bachelor life is gooooood.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 29, 2014)

i gotta say am very impressed with the GTA V for the PS3, made a mistake of buying WATCH_DOGS first and it was really washed out.
The graphics seemed to be semi-rendered ,although the gameplay was very good the story line was very expected and was a decent game,
BUT GODAMN GTA V!!
seriously, the attention to detail and physics of character/vehicles is excellent and i just started the missions!!
hoping for an amazing time ahead with this classic .


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 31, 2014)

One more thing ,
The PS3 BlueRay drive makes a lot of noise while playing GTA 5, is that normal?
i mean ive played Watch_dogs, Infamous and a few others and i havent heard a peep.
but GTA V is quite loud on the drive.
is it cause for concern?
anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> One more thing ,
> The PS3 BlueRay drive makes a lot of noise while playing GTA 5, is that normal?
> i mean ive played Watch_dogs, Infamous and a few others and i havent heard a peep.
> but GTA V is quite loud on the drive.
> ...



Woot? mine does not make any sound, looks like your disc is not good, the ps3 is trying hard to read from it and that is why its making that noise.
get the disc replaced.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Woot? mine does not make any sound, looks like your disc is not good, the ps3 is trying hard to read from it and that is why its making that noise.
> get the disc replaced.


Are you sure?
Cause I read online that its common for GTA v as the ps3 needs to continuously read the disk in order for the game to run optimally


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Woot? mine does not make any sound, looks like your disc is not good, the ps3 is trying hard to read from it and that is why its making that noise.
> get the disc replaced.


So I went to the store and asked for a replacement, but to test the disk they used a ps3 slim.. Mine is a super slim and very conveniently there was no noise in the slim .

But I argued and finally got a replacement. 
Gotta check of the sound still exists.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> So I went to the store and asked for a replacement, but to test the disk they used a ps3 slim.. Mine is a super slim and very conveniently there was no noise in the slim .
> 
> But I argued and finally got a replacement.
> Gotta check of the sound still exists.



the Super slim ps3 has that issue of vibrations while reading discs.

google about it.

- - - Updated - - -

IIRC, there are some simple fixes also.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 2, 2014)

Update on my GTA v disk..
Got the disk and the problem still persists..
I just drown the noise by increasing the TV volume, or switch on the fan.
Oh the agony.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the Super slim ps3 has that issue of vibrations while reading discs.
> 
> google about it.
> 
> ...


I don't think its the vibration issue? Is it? 
All my other disks run really quiet.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 28, 2014)

whoa long time since that post.
quick update, got a new disk but the sound continued, sources told me the super slim is to blame, thin disk cover i guess.
either way i finished gta 5 and i got this question.
*The new 1.16 update ,has anyone downloaded it?*
whats the size? and can i download it using my pc then update it in my ps3?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> whoa long time since that post.
> quick update, got a new disk but the sound continued, sources told me the super slim is to blame, thin disk cover i guess.
> either way i finished gta 5 and i got this question.
> *The new 1.16 update ,has anyone downloaded it?*
> whats the size? and can i download it using my pc then update it in my ps3?



new place, no internet


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> whoa long time since that post.
> quick update, got a new disk but the sound continued, sources told me the super slim is to blame, thin disk cover i guess.
> either way i finished gta 5 and i got this question.
> [COLOR="#000000"[BThe new 1.16 update ,has anyone downloaded it?[/B][/COLOR]
> *whats the size? and can i download it using my pc then update it in my ps3?*



no you will have to update it to your ps3 directly. and you need to be signed into psn. 

patch notes: Grand Theft Auto 5 Patch 1.16 Notes Revealed on PS3, Xbox 360

size:


----------



## Futureized (Oct 9, 2014)

If someone interested to sell OLD/USED PS3 dvd - mumbai or anywhere. 
Please PM me 
Original dvd only, good condition


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 10, 2014)

Futureized said:


> If someone interested to sell OLD/USED PS3 dvd - mumbai or anywhere.
> Please PM me
> Original dvd only, good condition


No one can sell PS3 DVDs...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2014)

Futureized said:


> If someone interested to sell OLD/USED PS3 dvd - mumbai or anywhere.
> Please PM me
> Original dvd only, good condition



How much are You willing to pay?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

A new trailer has been released for the next-gen consoles:

[YOUTUBE]kFhkHFSytVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

OMG the PS4 version is only for 2799!!!
*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com...to-v/cid=EP1004-CUSA00411_00-GTAVDIGITALDOWNL


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> OMG the PS4 version is only for 2799!!!
> *store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com...to-v/cid=EP1004-CUSA00411_00-GTAVDIGITALDOWNL


Wtf PC version is 2599. Got to wait for steam to price cut


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> Wtf PC version is 2599. Got to wait for steam to price cut



Yeah, just 44GB, it will only take 2 - 4 months to download


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yeah, just 44GB, it will only take 2 - 4 months to download


That's the only reason to go for high price disc copy


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> That's the only reason to go for high price disc copy



They charge almost 500 rupees or mode for that 
Its not fair. I want it in 50 CD's


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> They charge almost 500 rupees or mode for that
> Its not fair. I want it in 50 CD's


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2014)

Bought GTA 5 for Xbox one platform. 
*i.imgur.com/IpRXGZ0.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

^^ Just let us know how good the graphics is. When I played with X360, it looks crappier than my PC with C2D+4670.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 25, 2014)

Post screens and video...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Post screens and video...



Currently I am in New Delhi will post after 2nd December. Thanks

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Just let us know how good the graphics is. When I played with X360, it looks crappier than my PC with C2D+4670.



For pc? You played GTA v on pc?[YOUTUBE]1gnbUusxRks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

I played it in Xbox 360.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I played it in Xbox 360.



Graphics on PS4/Xbox one/PC are far better. Check the youtube shared here.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't see YT videos at Office. I know PC is far better, but I want to see how Xbox One performs. That is why I ask you. Don't refer another YT link for X1 video.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Can't see YT videos at Office. I know PC is far better, but I want to see how Xbox One performs. That is why I ask you. Don't refer another YT link for X1 video.


Its almost same buddy. Anyway I got MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC and i don't think it can run better than like in X1. Btw. i got the xbox one day one for free


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 25, 2014)

Ya, You are lucky


----------



## Tenida (Nov 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Ya, You are lucky



Yes. Got lucky for the first time


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Yes. Got lucky for the first time



Whats your DOB man....I think your day is the lucky day in Astro & Numerology


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JsmtOfSEZU4[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: one more thing: Sunglasses in GTA V add a filter depending on color, bravo on the attention to detail Rockstar for the first person mode : gaming


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys! Just wondering if I can play GTA online with a really crappy internet speed. I mean BSNL speeds.
(2mbps B/W before fup and 256 kbps B/W after.)


----------



## Gollum (Jan 29, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering if I can play GTA online with a really crappy internet speed. I mean BSNL speeds.
> (2mbps B/W before fup and 256 kbps B/W after.)



I can currently play it on PSN at 512kbps connection without much lag.
I have cable internet


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 29, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I can currently play it on PSN at 512kbps connection without much lag.
> I have cable internet


Its probably wired right? Ethernet?
What do you mean cable internet?
Also I haven't updated my GTA v since version 1.09 and I just checked it today the latest version is 1.20, will updating download ALL previous versions? From 1.09 to 1.20? Cause it shows 14 files to be downloaded.
Thanks.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 31, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> Its probably wired right? Ethernet?
> What do you mean cable internet?
> Also I haven't updated my GTA v since version 1.09 and I just checked it today the latest version is 1.20, will updating download ALL previous versions? From 1.09 to 1.20? Cause it shows 14 files to be downloaded.
> Thanks.



internet is provided by cable waala. cable to wifi n ap to psp/v/3/4


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 31, 2015)

Gollum said:


> internet is provided by cable waala. cable to wifi n ap to psp/v/3/4


Cool..thanks
And what about the GTA v updates question? Please some info?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 31, 2015)

i had six updates and all of them were of the same size


----------



## amruth kiran (Feb 1, 2015)

Gollum said:


> i had six updates and all of them were of the same size


About 50 mb right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2015)

GTA 5 looks a lot like Limbo without textures | VG247


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2015)

Price is a big no-no for me. Since I already own Xbox version, I don't feel investing another 2.5k in PC version is justifiable. I better get used one in IVG or you know how.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 7, 2015)

this multi platform thing sucks


----------



## Gollum (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't realize that I had played this game more than 92hours online lol
*i.imgur.com/3FQoHT5.png


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I didn't realize that I had played this game more than 92hours online lol
> *i.imgur.com/3FQoHT5.png



Did you try the new online heist? If so how is it


----------



## Gollum (Mar 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Did you try the new online heist? If so how is it



you need good players for that mate. random idiots will get you killed in no time.
I'm learning to play tennis and helicopter flying these days. 
This game is like, grown-up's Sims


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> you need good players for that mate. random idiots will get you killed in no time.
> I'm learning to play tennis and helicopter flying these days.
> This game is like, grown-up's Sims



is cross platform online gaming allowed in GTA V after PC release?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> is cross platform online gaming allowed in GTA V after PC release?



i don't think so. the server would need to understand the platforms and some platforms like ps3 have restrictions on the number of connected online players


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 14, 2015)

I guess Next gen versions will allow it though!!


----------



## Gollum (Mar 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I guess Next gen versions will allow it though!!



not gonna happen. PS3 players cannot play with xbox players and similarly ps4 player cannot play with xbone players.
Why? rockstar has dedicated servers for the game and xbl is a premium paid service.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

Both Sony and MS won't agree to this at all.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 22, 2015)

When releasing GTA-V version for PC any Idea friends ? thanks


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> When releasing GTA-V version for PC any Idea friends ? thanks



mid april . still unconfirmed


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 22, 2015)

April 14th.. If rockstar doesn't delay it once again -_-


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 22, 2015)

Unless they gonna release a trailer soon, I ain't believing that the launch date is confirmed!!


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> mid april . still unconfirmed


Thanks dear


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 27, 2015)

After this much delay maybe they should decrease the price. I am not comfortable paying 2499 for a PC game.


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Holy **** this is news i am waiting for


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2015)

geeksmedia said:


> Holy **** this is news i am waiting for



it is already released lol
you are late for the party
which is already over


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 25, 2015)

geeksmedia said:


> Holy **** this is news i am waiting for


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2015)

[MENTION=319414]geeksmedia[/MENTION] : who are you


----------



## Gollum (Aug 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=319414]geeksmedia[/MENTION] : who are you



bigfoot lol


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2015)

That was just his sarcasm 
Im sure he knows about the game or he even might be plying it.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> That was just his sarcasm
> Im sure he knows about the game or he even might be plying it.



Even if it is sarcasm or not, it made me laugh like hell  hehe


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

No lollygagging please


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> That was just his sarcasm
> Im sure he knows about the game or he even might be plying it.



*www.digit.in/forum/search.php?searchid=2217777

his/her/its forum post history. go through it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2020)

Playing a bit in the RP servers to drive new cars and in better locations like the one below I recorded:


----------

